# The Official AVS 3D Film (First Run In Theaters) Topic!



## Lee Stewart


Here is a list of 3D movies that are coming to theaters soon. It includes the release date, the name of the movie and the 3D process:




S3D = Stereoscopic 3D - live action


S3DR = Stereoscopic 3D Rendered - 100% CGI


2D-3D = 2D to 3D conversion


2D-S3DR = CGI 2D to 3D conversion - usually a re-release


IMAX 3D = Stereoscopic 15/70 IMAX



*NOTE:*



(Limited) = A Limited Release. Either the number of theaters, the number of days or a combo of both.




The release date is coming from a number of locations. If my date is incorrect, please let me know and I will change it. Also there are some questions on the 3D process for some of the movies. You will see (??) after the named process - I look in IMDB technical info on a film. If I don't see a S3D camera system (live action) I am assuming it is a 2D -3D conversion. Please correct with link if I am wrong.




Here is a LINK to IMDB for further info on these up and coming 3D movies.




I have also found a new website called; Is it real or fake 3D http://realorfake3d.com/ 




 

2012 3D Theaterical Movie Tentative Schedul










NOVEMBER 2012:



November 1 - STATIC 3D


November 2 - WRECK-IT-RALPH - S3DR


November 15 - LIFE OF PI - S3D


November 21 - RISE OF THE GUARDIANS - S3DR


November 21 - GRAVITY - 2D-3D



DECEMBER 2012:



December 14 -THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY - S3D + 48 FPS


December 19 - MONSTERS INC. - 2D-S3DR


December 21 - Cirque du Soleil Worlds Away 3D - S3D






2012 3D Movies with no release date yet:




NURSE 3-D




THE BIGGEST MOVIE OF ALL TIME 3D


----------



## Lee Stewart

2010 3D Theaterical Movie Listing Archive






March 5 - ALICE IN WONDERLAND - 2D-3D - 1.85




March 19 - HUBBLE 3D - IMAX 3D - 1.44




March 26 - HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON - S3DR - 1.85




April 2 - CLASH OF THE TITANS - 2D-3D - 2.35




April 21 - KENNY CHESNEY: SUMMER IN 3D - S3D - 1.78




April 30 - PHISH 3D - S3D - 1.78




May 13 - DINOSAURS: GIANTS OF PATAGONIA 3D - IMAX 3D - 1.44




May 21 - SHREK FOREVER AFTER - S3DR - 1.85 3D & 2.35 2D




May 25 - ARABIA 3D - IMAX 3D - 1.44




May 28 - SEA REX: JOURNEY TO A PREHISTORIC WORLD - IMAX 3D - 1.78




June 11 - LEGENDS OF FLIGHT 3D - IMAX 3D - 1.44




June 19 - TOY STORY 3 - S3DR (and 7.1 SS in some theaters) - 1.85




July 1 - THE LAST AIRBENDER - 2D-3D - 2.35




July 9 - DESPICABLE ME - S3DR - 1.85




July 30 - CATS & DOGS: THE REVENGE OF KITTY GALORE - 2D-3D - 1.85




August 6 - STEP UP 3-D - S3D - 1.85 (and 7.1 SS in some theaters)




August 27 - AVATAR - S3D




August 27 - PIRANHA 3D - 2D-3D - 2.35




September 10 - RESIDENT EVIL: AFTERLIFE - S3D - 2.35




September 17 - ALPHA AND OMEGA - S3DR - 2.35




September 24 - LEGEND OF THE GUARDIANS - S3DR - 1.85 3D & 2.35 2D




October 8 - MY SOUL TO TAKE - 2D-3D 2.35




October 14 - NIGHT OF THE LIVING DEAD - 2D-3D (limited run)




October 15 - JACKASS 3D - S3D 1.85




October 22 - SAW VII - S3D - 1.85




November 5 - MEGAMIND - S3DR - 2.35




November 24 -TANGLED - S3DR




December 9 - THE CHRONICLES OF NARNIA: THE VOYAGE OF THE DAWN TRADER - 2D-3D - 2.35




December 17 - TRON: LEGACY - S3D - 2.35 & 2.35 + 1.78 sequences for IMAX 3D




December 17 - YOGI BEAR - S3DR




December 25 - GULLIVER'S TRAVELS - 2D-3D




 

2011 3D Theaterical Movie Listing Archive






January 14 - THE GREEN HORNET - 2D-3D




February 4 - James Cameron's SANCTUM - S3D




February 11 - GNOMEO & JULIET - S3DR




February 14 - NEVER SAY NEVER - S3D




February 25 - DRIVE ANGRY - S3D




March 5 - CARMEN IN 3D [S3D] (opera) Limited Engagement




March 11 - MARS NEEDS MOMS! - S3DR




March 17 - LORD OF THE DANCE 3D - S3D (Ltd. Engage - 1 week only)




March 18 - TORNADO ALLEY - IMAX 3D




April 8 - BORN TO BE WILD - IMAX 3D




April 15- RIO - S3DR




April 22 - DEEP GOLD 3D (??)




April 29 - CAVE OF FORGOTTEN DREAMS - S3D (Limited)




April 29 - HOODWINKED TOO! HOOD vs. EVIL - S3DR




May 6 - THOR - 2D-3D




May 13 - PRIEST - 2D-3D




May 20 - PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: ON STRANGER TIDES - S3D




May 29 - KUNG FU PANDA: THE KABOOM OF DOOM - S3DR




June 3 - THE LION OF JUDAH - S3DR (Limited)




June 17 - THE GREEN LANTERN - 2D-3D




June 17 - RESCUE 3D - IMAX 3D




June 21 - TURTLE: THE INCREDIBLE JOURNEY - IMAX 3D (Limited)




June 24 - CARS 2 - S3DR




June 28 - TRANSFORMERS: DARK OF THE MOON - S3D




July 15 - HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS: PART 2 - 2D-3D




July 22 - CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE FIRST AVENGER - 2D-3D




July 26 - TEKKEN BLOOD VENGEANCE - S3DR (Limited - 1 night only)




August 3 - SMURFS 3D - 2D-3D




August 12 - GLEE: THE 3D CONCERT MOVIE - S3D (Limited)




August 19 - SPY KIDS 4: ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD - S3D




August 19 - CONAN THE BARBARIAN - 2D-3D




August 19 - FRIGHT NIGHT 3D - S3D




August 26 - FINAL DESTINATION 5 - S3D




September 2 - SHARK NIGHT 3D - S3D




September 6/12 - Peter Gabriel's New Blood 3D - S3D Limited Engagement




September 16 - THE LION KING 3D - 2D-3D (Two weeks)




September 23 - DOLPHIN TALE 3D - S3D




October 7 - FLYING MONSTERS 3D - S3D (IMAX theaters)




October 14 - THE THREE MUSKETEERS 3D - S3D




October 28 - PUSS IN BOOTS - S3DR




November 4 - A VERY HAROLD & KUMAR CHRISTMAS 3D - S3D




November 4 - DAM 999 - S3D




November 11 - ARTHUR CHRISTMAS - S3DR




November 11 - IMMORTALS - 2D-3D




November 18 - HAPPY FEET 2 IN 3D - S3DR




November 23 - HUGO - S3D




December 16 - ALVIN AND THE CHIPMUNKS: CHIP-WRECKED - S3DR




December 21 - THE ADVENTURES OF TINTIN: SECRET OF THE UNICORN - S3DR




December 25 - THE DARKEST HOUR 3D - S3D




 

2012 3D Theaterical Movie Listing Archive






January 13 - BEAUTY AND THE BEAST - S3DR




January 20 - UNDERWORLD: AWAKENING - S3D




February 3 - THE LAST REEF: CITIES BENEATH THE SEA - IMAX 3D




Februaru 10 - JOURNEY 2: THE MYSTERIOUS ISLAND - S3D




February 10 - STAR WARS EPISODE 1 - 2D-3D




February 17 - GHOST RIDER: SPIRIT OF VENGEANCE - 2D-3D




March 2 - THE LORAX - S3DR




March 9 - JOHN CARTER - 2D-3D




March 30 - THE PIRATES! BAND OF MISFITS - S3DR




March 30 - WRATH OF THE TITANS - 2D-3D




April 4 - TITANIC - 2D-3D




April 5 - AIR RACERS 3D: FORCES OF FLIGHT - IMAX 3D




April 20 - TO THE ARCTIC - IMAX 3D




May 4 - THE AVENGERS - 2D-3D




May 25 - MEN IN BLACK 3 - 2D-3D


 


June 1 - PIRANHA 3DD - S3D




June 8 - PROMETHEUS - S3D




June 8 - MADAGASCAR 3 - S3DR




June 22 - BRAVE - S3DR




June 22 - ABRAHAM LINCOLN: VAMPIRE HUNTER -  2D-3D




June 29 - I HEART SHAKEY - S3D


 


July 3 - THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN - S3D




July 5 - KATY PERRY: PART OF ME - S3D




July 13 - ICE AGE: CONTINENTAL DRIFT - S3DR




July 27 - STEP UP 4EVER - S3D


 


August 8 - NITRO CIRCUS: THE MOVIE 3D - S3D




August 17 - PARANORMAN - S3DR


September 14 - RESIDENT EVIL: RETRIBUTION - S3D




September 14 - FINDING NEMO - 2D-S3DR




September 21 - HOTEL TRANSYLVANIA = S3DR




Septrmber 21 - DREDD - S3D


October 1 - FLIGHT OF THE BUTTERFLIES 3D - IMAX 3D




October 5 - FRANKENWEENIE - 2D-3D




October 26 - SILENT HILL: REVELATION 3D - S3D


----------



## Lee Stewart

2013 3D Theaterical Movie Tentative Schedule






*JANUARY 2013:*




January 11 - HANSEL AND GRETEL: WITCH HUNTERS - S3D


 


January 14 - THE TEXAS CHAINSAW MASSACRE/LEATHERFACE 3D - S3D





*FEBRUARY 2013:*




February 14 - Escape from Planet Earth - S3DR





*MARCH 2013:*


 


March 1 - KENYA 3D: ANIMAL KINGDOM - IMAX 3D




March 8 - OZ: THE GREAT AND POWERFUL




March 22 - THE CROODS - S3DR




March 22 - JACK THE GIANT KILLER - S3D




March 29 - G.I. Joe: Retaliation - 2D-3D





*APRIL 2013:*


 


April 5 - JURASSIC PARK - 2D-3D [re-release 3D conversion]





*MAY 2013:*


 


May 3 - IRON MAN 3


 


May 10 - THE GREAT GATSBY - S3D


May 17 - STAR TREK 2 - 2D-3D


May 17 - PIXELS


 


May 24  - EPIC - S3DR





*JUNE 2013:*




June 14 - THE MAN OF STEEL - 2D-3D




June 21 - MONSTERS UNIVERSITY - S3DR





*JULY 2013:*




July 3 - DESPICABLE ME 2 - S3DR




July 3 - INDEPENDENCE DAY - 2D-3D [re-release 3D conversion]




July 12 - PACIFIC RIM - 2D-3D


 


July 26 - THE WOLVERINE - 2D-3D


 


*AUGUST 2013:*




August 2 - 300: Battle of Artemisia





*SEPTEMBER 2012*


 


September 20 - ATTACK OF THE CLONES - 2D-3D [re-release 3D conversion]


 


*OCTOBER 2013:*




October 4 - Sin City: A Dame to Kill For


 


October 11 - REVENGE OF THE SITH  - 2D-3D [re-release 3D conversion]





*NOVEMBER 2013:*




November 8 - THOR: THE DARK WORLD - 2D-3D


 


November 8 - MR. PEABODY & SHERMAN - S3DR


 


November 8 - ONE DIRECTION CONCERT MOVIE 3D - S3D


  


November 27 - FROZEN - S3DR





*DECEMBER 2013:*




December 13 - THE HOBBIT: The Desolation of Smaug  - S3D (48 FPS)




December 20 - Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 - S3DR




December 20 - WALKING WITH DINOSAURS 3D


 


December 25 -  47 RONIN - S3D





2013 3D Movies with no release date yet:




HIDDEN WORLDS 3D - IMAX 3D




JERUSALEM 3D - IMAX 3D




THUNDER RUN




Turbo (2013)




WILLIAM TELL 3D




GREAT WHITE SHARK 3D - IMAX 3D




METALLICA 3D




NOT BORN TO BE GLADIATORS S3D


 


AMITYVILLE: THE LEGACY 3D (??)


 


DRACULA 3D


----------



## Lee Stewart

3D Movies in Preproduction



LEGO - S3DR ( February 28, 2014)

 

Me and My Shadow (March 14, 2014)


STRETCH ARMSTRONG - S3D (April 11, 2014)

 

GODZILLA - ? (May 16, 2014)


How to Train Your Dragon 2 - S3DR (June 20, 2014)


HUMPBACK WHALES - IMAX 3D (Spring 2014)


JUST LISTEN 3D - IMAX 3D (Spring 2014)

The Hobbit: There and Back Again - S3D/ 48 fps (July 18th, 2014)

 

TIME: THE 4TH DIMENSION - IMAX 3D (2014)

 

THE JUNGLE BOOK - S3DR (2014)

 

MAD MAX: FURY ROAD - 2D-3D


17 DAYS OF WINTER S3D


PINNOCHIO


FANTASTIC VOYAGE


THE KILLER


THE SELFISH GIANT


20,000 LEAGUES UNDER THE SEA: CAPTAIN NEMO


RUMBLEWICK


TARZAN


POMPEII


ARABIAN NIGHTS


DALI 3D


Major Matt Mason


The Ring 3D


XXX: THE RETURN OF ZANDER CAGE - S3D


HOUSE OF THE DAMNED 3D

 

AVATAR 2, 3 and 4 (S3D)


----------



## walford

Sorry I didn't catch the word theatre in the first post, Maybe you should add theatre to the subject line.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18358514
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't catch the word theatre in the first post, Maybe you should add theatre to the subject line.



Fixed.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Dolby Unveils Dolby Surround 7.1 at ShoWest 2010*



> Quote:
> At ShoWest 2010, Dolby Laboratories, Inc., announced it is working with Walt Disney Pictures® and Pixar® Animation Studios to deliver a new audio format, Dolby® Surround 7.1. Disney® and Pixar have stated that Dolby Surround 7.1 will be launched in select theatres with the release of Toy Story® 3 in 3D this June.





> Quote:
> Dolby Surround 7.1 provides content creators four surround zones to better orchestrate audio channels in a movie theatre environment. The four surround zones incorporate the traditional Left Surround and Right Surround with new Back Surround Left and Back Surround Right zones. The addition of the two Back Surround zones enhances directionality in panning 360 degrees around the theatre.


 http://www.dcinematoday.com/dc/PR.aspx?newsID=1790


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Tim Burton to Direct Addams Family 3D?*



> Quote:
> After witnessing the success of Alice in Wonderland 3D, Tim Burton is now rumored to be gearing up to direct a 3D version of the infamous Addams Family. According to reports, Burton will be directing the 3D stop-motion animated movie, which will be based around Charles Addams original cartoon illustrations of the Addams Family.


 http://3dguy.tv/tim-burton-to-direct-addams-family-3d/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Group Says 3D Doubles 2D Opening Weekend Box Office Revenue*



> Quote:
> Opening weekend 3D ticket revenue is outpacing 2D ticket sales by a 2-to-1 margin, according to a new report.
> 
> 
> The report, released by The International 3D Society, states that Alice in Wonderland generated more than $81 million dollars, or 70%, of its opening weekend gross revenue on 3D screens, compared with $34 million in 2D domestic ticket revenue.
> 
> 
> The report said the percentages for Avatar were even higher, with $62 million, or 80%, of its first weekend gross ticket sales revenues of $77 million generated from 3D theaters, compared with $14 million in 2D theaters.


 http://www.homemediamagazine.com/3-d...-revenue-18851


----------



## Chris_TC

Could you put a list in the first post and update it every time there's an addition?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris_TC* /forum/post/18371441
> 
> 
> Could you put a list in the first post and update it every time there's an addition?



What would you like on the list? Like; name of the 3D movie, 3D process (S3D or 2D-3D) and when it opens in theaters?


----------



## Steve P.

Joe Dante's new 3-D thriller THE HOLE is complete and awaiting release also. It was shot in native 3-D and has been screened in LA; reports were that the process is used conservatively yet imaginatively.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18371595
> 
> 
> What would you like on the list? Like; name of the 3D movie, 3D process (S3D or 2D-3D) and when it opens in theaters?



Add a comprehensive post like you are doing and then edit the OP and have a list with the criteria you have suggested sorted by release date.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/18372258
> 
> 
> Joe Dante's new 3-D thriller THE HOLE is complete and awaiting release also. It was shot in native 3-D and has been screened in LA; reports were that the process is used conservatively yet imaginatively.


*The Hole - 3D*

http://www.movieset.com/thehole 


See link for 7+ minute video - behind the scenes in making this movie


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/18372295
> 
> 
> Add a comprehensive post like you are doing and then edit the OP and have a list with the criteria you have suggested sorted by release date.



OK - I will redo the OP and you tell me if it will work. Need about 15 to 30 minutes for the redo.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18372345
> 
> 
> OK - I will redo the OP and you tell me if it will work. Need about 15 to 30 minutes for the redo.



I'll give you 14 or you'r fired and relegated to 1D duty for 6 months.


----------



## Lee Stewart

OK - got what I believe is most of them for 2010. Work in progress

















EDIT: More listed - lot of 3D movies coming.


EDIT EDIT (







) - How about if I keep the movie info for archival purposes. I can use post # 2 for that, just to show what was in theaters because it is my intent to only have the OP current. On April 1st, I will remove MARCH 2010 listings.


----------



## mbrennem

Very well done Lee, thanks for the effort!


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbrennem* /forum/post/18373686
> 
> 
> Very well done Lee, thanks for the effort!



Thanks. My pleasure










More films added.


There are A LOT of 100% CGI movies on that list. Starting March 26, 12 of the 21 3D films are 100% CGI movies.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*BUCK ROGERS And POPEYE Are Suiting Up For A Date With 3D!*



> Quote:
> Sony is going to bring a CGI version of POPEYE to 3D screens and is being buoyed by none other than super Producer Ari Arad (SPIDER-MAN).
> 
> 
> Paul W.S. Anderson (RESIDENT EVIL) is directing a live action version of BUCK ROGERS (via Variety) from a script written by IRON MAN scribes Art Marcum and Matt Holloway. It has not been confirmed that the movie will definitely be in 3D, but the odds are great that it will


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...uiting-up.html


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18374320
> 
> 
> Thanks. My pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More films added.
> 
> 
> There are A LOT of 100% CGI movies on that list. Starting March 26, 12 of the 21 3D films are 100% CGI movies.



Great job 3Lee, could you note the CGI files (maybe with an * and footnote) so it's easy to tell them.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/18375028
> 
> 
> Great job 3Lee, could you note the CGI files (maybe with an * and footnote) so it's easy to tell them.



Thank you










Added another 3D process = S3DR which is stereo 3D rendered to denote a 100% CGI movie.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Created the tentative schedule for 2011


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Exclusive Update: BLACK FRIDAY 3D*



> Quote:
> BLACK FRIDAY 3D is about a couple viciously assaulted while vacationing over the Fourth of July weekend; authorities find Diane close to death and take her quickly to the hospital. The local authorities proceed with an in depth search that holds no evidence of the attacker. Diane's older brother Kevin enlists the help of four college friends to seek out the elusive masked murderer. The youths come across a remote lodge that holds pure hellish terror and the friends soon find themselves face to face with the infamous serial killer Tyler Hillburg.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...friday-3d.html


----------



## Steve P.

as for 2011:


RESIDENT EVIL: AFTERLIFE (shot in 3-D) This may be moved up to 9/10/10

DRIVE ANGRY (will be shot in 3-D)

PRIEST (2D>3D conversion)

CABIN IN THE WOODS (2D>3D conversion)


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/18383145
> 
> 
> as for 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> DRIVE ANGRY (will be shot in 3-D)
> 
> PRIEST (2D>3D conversion)
> 
> CABIN IN THE WOODS (2D>3D conversion)



Where is this information coming from Steve?


Made the change on RE:A - thanks - IMDB verifies your info


----------



## Lee Stewart

*3D movie tickets set for epic price hike*



> Quote:
> Starting Friday, prices for adult admission to 3-D movies will increase an average 8.3% at box offices nationwide, according to market research conducted by investment firm BTIG. Ticket prices for IMAX movies are expected to jump 10%, while prices for regular 2-D movies will rise about 4% on average.


 http://money.cnn.com/2010/03/25/tech...t_price_spike/


----------



## William

Lee, thought of one more statistic that would be important if you could add: Aspect Ratio(s). With digital "filming" taking over, 3D catering to IMAX and looking at future home 3D releases will we see the traditional 50/50 split (about 50% 2.35 to about 50% 1.85) change more in favor of 1.85 and 1.78. Also would be nice to see which films will be dual aspect ratios following in Avatar lead.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/18394548
> 
> 
> Lee, thought of one more statistic that would be important if you could add: Aspect Ratio(s). With digital "filming" taking over, 3D catering to IMAX and looking at future home 3D releases will we see the traditional 50/50 split (about 50% 2.35 to about 50% 1.85) change more in favor of 1.85 and 1.78. Also would be nice to see which films will be dual aspect ratios following in Avatar lead.



I can do that - get the info from IMDB (whether it's right or not is something else).


Ugh - more work! Only kidding. I will get right on it.


EDIT - done but not all have a listed AR yet. I will update them as the info become available


----------



## William

Great job.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/18394702
> 
> 
> Great job.



Thank you.







Good suggestion


----------



## Lee Stewart

*How Avatar is creating a 3-D hell for movie theaters*



> Quote:
> According to msnbc, by the end of March there'll only be about 3,900 to 4,000 3-D-ready screens available in the U.S. and Canada. But since a movie in wide release in North America will typically be shown on 3,000 to 10,000 screens, that leaves those three new 3-D movies going to war for your eyeballs. Each will likely end up with less of a chance to catch your attention because some theaters with only one or two 3-D screens will have to choose which movies to show in 3-D.





> Quote:
> There are 19 3-D movies scheduled for release this year, including Toy Story 3, Shrek Forever After and Megamind. But don't worry—by the time Tron Legacy hits theaters Dec. 17, the number of 3-D screens in North America should reach around 5,000.


 http://scifiwire.com/2010/02/how-ava...creating-a.php


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Marcus Theatres® to Install Digital RealD 3D Systems in Eight 70-Foot-Wide UltraScreens®*



> Quote:
> Marcus Theatres®, a division of The Marcus Corporation (NYSE: MCS), today announced it will install digital 3D systems in eight of its signature 70-foot-wide UltraScreens® in select theatre locations and will be branded as UltraScreen XL3D.


 http://www.dcinematoday.com/dc/PR.aspx?newsID=1823 

*See link for locations*


----------



## Lee Stewart

Here is a site that sells circular polarized eye wear which can be used for RealD 3D theaters. Prices are very reasonable with lots of choices:

*Accessories Eyewear Circular Polarized*

http://www.tru3d.com/products/view_p...509&Product=3D 


Thanks to JOHNnDENVER for making me aware of this site.











This is the site that I was aware of:

http://look3d.com/ 


They are promising a "shopping cart" soon.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Zack Snyder Talks SUCKER PUNCH, GUARDIANS And 3D!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...ker-punch.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Is This The First Look At Ridley Scott's 3D Epic THE FOREVER WAR??*



> Quote:
> If you are unacquainted, here is the synopsis of Scott's planned stereoscopic 3D Sci-Fi epic: An elite task force returns home after a brief interstellar military operation, but discovers that 20 years have past and the planet they once knew is completely different. Based on Joe Haldeman's 1974 novel "The Forever War".


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...scotts-3d.html 

*See link for photo*








Joe Halderman is one of my favorite Sci-Fi writers.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Debate waging over 2D-to-3D conversion*

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/...2f0cca70c893d8


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Shark Night 3D to be the “Jaws of the 3D generation”*



> Quote:
> Shark Night 3D will be directed by the man behind 2009’s Final Destination 3D, David R.Ellis. According to reports, the movie will primarily use animatronics rather than CGI and will have Deep Blue Sea’s, Will Conti working with the technology.


 http://3dguy.tv/shark-night-3d-to-be...tion%e2%80%9d/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Study: 33% of Box Office Generated by 3D Movies*



> Quote:
> Hollywood’s renaissance with 3D is proving not to be marketing hype, as major theatrical releases in the former gimmicky format since Avatar have accounted for 33% of the total box office, according to a trade group study.
> 
> 
> The International 3D Society (I3DS) found that 3D movies have ranked No. 1 at the box office for 10 out of 14 weeks this year.
> 
> Clash of the Titans, How to Train Your Dragon, Alice in Wonderland and Avatar have generated $1.2 billion in domestic ticket sales out of a total of nearly $3.6 billion.
> 
> 
> 3D ticket sales for Alice and Dragon have accounted for 65% the films’ domestic revenue and 80% for Avatar – the top grossing movie in history.


 http://www.homemediamagazine.com/3-d...d-movies-19015


----------



## Lee Stewart

*BATTLE: LOS ANGELES, GREEN HORNET In 3D?!? JACK AND THE GIANT KILLER Confirmed In 3D!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...net-in-3d.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*David Fincher to Re-Build HEAVY METAL in 3D with James Cameron and Zack Snyder*

http://www.collider.com/2010/03/12/d...d-zack-snyder/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Is Marvel’s THOR Being Shot for 3D?*

http://www.collider.com/2010/04/11/i...g-shot-for-3d/


----------



## hdnola

i remember reading that night of the living dead and dawn of the dead were being converted to 3d and is supposed to go to theaters. dunno if thats still the case if to theaters or 3d bluray


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Exclusive Info: Hold Your Breath - THE DIVE Will Be Up Next!!*



> Quote:
> THE DIVE is going to be a spectacular movie! It should be the pinnacle of everything that Cameron has achieved with underwater work in his career because now he is using 3D. Yes, THE ABYSS was a staggering accomplishment, but I look for realism, elegance and of course that relationship between Pipin and Audrey to be front and center.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...eath-dive.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Sony exec: Poorly executed 3D threatens biz*



> Quote:
> LAS VEGAS -- Hiroshi Yoshioka, Sony's executive deputy president and president of its consumer products and devices group, added his voice to the growing chorus of pleas for quality 3D during the National Association of Broadcasters convention in Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> "Poorly executed 3D is harmful, and it threatens its long-term success," he said during his keynote Monday. "Remember that 3D is a natural experience; it is how most of us see the world everyday. We must give consumers great 3D that looks natural and feels wonderful."
> 
> 
> Several speakers have spoken up for quality 3D, a hot-button topic since the poorly received stereo conversion of Warner Bros.' "Clash of the Titans" worried and even angered many stakeholders in the burgeoning 3D market.
> 
> 
> Pointing to the chain of Sony's 3D technologies from production and theatrical exhibition to the home market, Yoshioka said, "every link of the chain had be strong, and 3D also requires a total workflow."


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/...2b5bf3fa133685


----------



## joeblow

Thanks for the updates. These are enjoyable reads.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*AP: Katzenberg Says 3D Helps Offset DVD Decline*



> Quote:
> Speaking at the National Association of Broadcasters in Las Vegas April 14, Jeffrey Katzenberg, DreamWorks Animation CEO, said 3D is reversing a trend of people staying home to watch movies, and that 3D box office receipts can offset the decline in DVD sales, The Associated Press reported.


 http://www.homemediamagazine.com/3-d...-decline-19088


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Martin Scorsese Announces First 3D Project! HUGO CABRET Starts Shooting This June!!*



> Quote:
> Jim here. Exciting News!! If you have been reading MarketSaw, then you know already that Martin Scorsese has been harboring a deep desire to shoot a movie in stereoscopic 3D.
> 
> 
> That day, ladies and gentlemen, has come! According to Variety, the bestselling children's book from Brian Selznick entitled HUGO CABRET will be transformed into a modern S3D film by the master himself.
> 
> 
> The story is about a 12 year old orphan who solves a mystery about a broken robot. It will be Scorsese's first family oriented film.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...-first-3d.html


----------



## Steve P.

No one should tell Roger Ebert. He's been through enough.


----------



## ssjLancer

Some changes in the OP.


Cats and Dogs: TRoKG is live action with CG, like Alvin and the Chipmunks. And its a 3D conversion.


Yogi Bear is also live action with CG. And Im pretty sure its being shot in S3D since its being made by the same people who did Journey to the Center of the Earth.


The decision to make Narnia and Guillivers travels in 3D came after shooting, so its a given that theyre 3D conversions.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssjLancer* /forum/post/18506966
> 
> 
> Some changes in the OP.
> 
> 
> Cats and Dogs: TRoKG is live action with CG, like Alvin and the Chipmunks. And its a 3D conversion.
> 
> 
> Yogi Bear is also live action with CG. And Im pretty sure its being shot in S3D since its being made by the same people who did Journey to the Center of the Earth.
> 
> 
> The decision to make Narnia and Guillivers travels in 3D came after shooting, so its a given that theyre 3D conversions.



Do you have any links with supporting information?


I have made adjustments in the OP until info is verified


----------



## ssjLancer

Quick googles.
http://www.variety.com/article/VR111...goryid=13&cs=1 
http://screenrant.com/yogi-bear-movie-ross-5719/ 
http://screenrant.com/gullivers-trav...3d-benk-50655/


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssjLancer* /forum/post/18508796
> 
> 
> Quick googles.
> http://www.variety.com/article/VR111...goryid=13&cs=1
> http://screenrant.com/yogi-bear-movie-ross-5719/
> http://screenrant.com/gullivers-trav...3d-benk-50655/



Thanks.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Recent Sony 4K Projector Installations Pushing Not Only 3D Movies, But 3D Sports, Concerts and Gaming!*



> Quote:
> Here is an update on how Sony is doing with their 4K digital projector installations and associated RealD 3D deployments. Muvico Theaters, Uptown Entertainment and Wildwood theaters have installed the systems and couldn't be more thrilled. Each are looking for premium entertainment experiences for their customers and it seems that Sony has fit the need. And as you'll read, it is not only about the movies:


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...allations.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Avatar Re-Release in August With New Footage! And Avatar 2 Will Explore Pandora's Oceans!*



> Quote:
> JC: We’re working on finishing an additional six minutes of the film -- which includes a lot of Weta work -- for a theatrical re-release in August.
> 
> 
> And Avatar 2 will focus on the oceans of Pandora.
> 
> 
> JC: We created a broad canvas for the environment of film. That’s not just on Pandora, but throughout the Alpha Centauri AB system. And we expand out across that system and incorporate more into the story – not necessarily in the second film, but more toward a third film. I’ve already announced this, so I might as well say it: Part of my focus in the second film is in creating a different environment – a different setting within Pandora. And I’m going to be focusing on the ocean on Pandora, which will be equally rich and diverse and crazy and imaginative, but it just won’t be a rain forest. I’m not saying we won’t see what we’ve already seen; we’ll see more of that as well.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...-with-new.html 


NOTE: AVATAR now back on the releaase schedule for August.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Smith and Jones Back for 'Men in Black 3D'*



> Quote:
> Looks like I'll have to wait for those sequels to Enemy of the State, Hancock and Independence Day a little longer, as Will Smith has officially signed on for a third outing of the Men in Black series along with Tommy Lee Jones, according to Barry Sonnenfeld. The director, who helmed the first two installments, told Roger Friedman of Showbiz 411 that he's ready to roll on Men in Black 3D -- and don't act surprised about that D at the end -- just as soon as the script is good to go.


 http://www.cinematical.com/2010/04/2...n-in-black-3d/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Disney's 'Wizard of Oz' prequel would be in 3-D*



> Quote:
> Sam Mendes, who sits atop the short list of director candidates, is set to fly in from London in the next few weeks to meet with studio chief Rich Ross and other Disney executives. As we wrote yesterday, Mendes has time on his hands now that James Bond 23 is on the skids (and is undoubtedly looking for a big commercial film anyway, as directors coming off underperformers are wont to do).


 http://www.today3d.com/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*BSAT Labs Offers 2D to 3D Conversion*



> Quote:
> The clips included converted shots from Piranha 3-D and Iron Man. Every piece of Iron Man's armor was rendered in impeccable detail, and the intricate debris, smoke, and fire from an explosion was given clear and distinct depth. The shots from Piranha were equally impressive, demonstrating a virtuosity for converting live action. All the 3D was crisp and rounded, with objects distributed throughout the stereospace instead of all bunched together in planes. The footage completely avoided the flatness and blurriness that plague bad conversion jobs.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...onversion.html


----------



## Steve P.

I hope when PIRANHA 3D is released, it looks far better than the abysmal conversion job on the trailer that has been attached to a few recent 3-D features. It was simply terrible; if the feature went out with conversion that bad it would be a disaster. The CLASH conversion is a masterpiece compared to the conversion on that trailer.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> *MORTAL ENGINES* is definitely a GO! And it WILL BE in stereoscopic 3D!! It is extremely hard to get any information on this project at all - but you know us, we are in there digging all the time  Peter Jackson is both Director and Producer on this project. Mortal Engines is based on a series of five books by Phillip Reeve set in a devastated post annihilation world. Huge floating cities roam the skies and do battle with one another.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...ngines-in.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Pixar Announces MONSTERS INC. 2 in 3D And Renames THE BEAR AND THE BOW To BRAVE*



> Quote:
> Disney / Pixar has announced that MONSTERS INC. 2 will be coming our way on November 16, 2012 and since ALL of Pixar's movies will be in stereoscopic 3D indefinitely, so will MONSTERS INC. 2.





> Quote:
> Further, another Pixar movie originally entitled THE BEAR AND THE BOW will have a name change to BRAVE and an updated release date of June 15, 2012. Of course, it will be in S3D as well.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...c-2-in-3d.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Ridley Scott Confirms ALIEN Prequel To Be Shot In Native 3D!!*



> Quote:
> Perfect!! The man himself, Ridley Scott has confirmed to Steve @ Collider that the ALIEN prequel will definitely be shot in 3D and that he will be using the most advanced 3D cameras on the planet. Twice as effective as the ones used on AVATAR as Cameron's technology as evolved since then.
> 
> 
> Scott's main concern is lighting as the ALIEN franchise is very dark and shadowy. As you may know, projecting 3D cuts the light effectively in half as 50% of the light goes to each eye, but not at the same time. James Cameron had some similar issues with AVATAR and spent a lot of time on evening out the lighting throughout the movie and it paid off. Look for the same effort from Ridley on ALIEN.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...requel-to.html


----------



## Lazarus Dark

 http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2010/...3-d-treatment/ 


Unfortunately, they have decided to do a last-minute rush job conversion on The Last Airbender (or Avatar: The Last Airbender for us animation fans), still set for release July 2nd. I'm sure it will be as suck as Clash. Very sad, as I just finished watching the animation and it's fantastic (and it's only _barely_ a kids show, very enjoyable for adults.) 3d conversion is an insult to fans, I wonder what M. Night thinks about it (I doubt he had any control over the decision).


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lazarus Dark* /forum/post/18537555
> 
> http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2010/...3-d-treatment/
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, they have decided to do a last-minute rush job conversion on The Last Airbender (or Avatar: The Last Airbender for us animation fans), still set for release July 2nd. I'm sure it will be as suck as Clash. Very sad, as I just finished watching the animation and it's fantastic (and it's only _barely_ a kids show, very enjoyable for adults.) 3d conversion is an insult to fans, I wonder what M. Night thinks about it (I doubt he had any control over the decision).



Thanks for the info - now on the schedule.


The lure of the big premium for 3D tickets is hard for Hollywood to resist.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*RealD Releases An On-Set iPhone App For 3D Filmmakers*



> Quote:
> RealD Professional Stereo3D Calculator features include:
> 
> 
> - Parallax - know the depth of a shot by seeing the actual positive and negative parallax values at any distance with the subject in focus.
> 
> - Separation - learn how various objects in each shot will affect the on-screen image quality based on separation and distance from the cameras (includes "Maximum Positive On-Screen Offset").
> 
> - Lens - determine the appropriate lens or zoom to achieve the desired 3D effect
> 
> - Shooting style - choose "Converged" or "Parallel" style to customize shots and plan post-production workflow.
> 
> - Camera Setup - set camera model, lens type and interaxial range; test real shots with interactive shot settings and quickly rearrange the setup real-time.
> 
> - Stereo Solver™ Mode gives the exact settings needed to accomplish any shot while ensuring far objects' parallax never goes over defined maximum on-screen offset.
> 
> - S3D Calculator Mode functions as a pure 3D reference calculator with interactive value tables.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...pp-for-3d.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Paramount moving forward on third 'Ring' film in 3D*



> Quote:
> Combining two of Hollywood's consuming passions -- sequels and 3D -- Paramount is moving ahead with a new installment of the horror thriller franchise "The Ring."
> 
> 
> The third entry based on the Japanese horror movies is being called "Ring 3D." David Loucka, who wrote the now-shooting thriller "Dream House" for Morgan Creek, has been tapped to pen the script.


 http://www.heatvisionblog.com/2010/0...xclusive-.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*A Nightmare on Elm Street 3D Sequel Planned*



> Quote:
> According to Warner Brothers, the ‘A Nightmare on Elm Street’ remake that has just been released will soon have a sequel in stereoscopic 3D, due to its huge success at the box office.





> Quote:
> The studio considered releasing the ‘A Nightmare on Elm Street’ remake in 3D however the movies director held them off, as the movie would need to be converted from 2D to 3D. Now according to reports, the movies sequel will be produced in stereoscopic 3D.


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## Lee Stewart

*POWER OF THE DARK CRYSTAL Crystallizes In 3D*



> Quote:
> POWER OF THE DARK CRYSTAL is set to be unleashed in stereoscopic 3D as a sequel to the Jim Henson children's classic THE DARK CRYSTAL (1982).
> 
> 
> The Speirig Brothers (Michael and Peter) are directing. These are the guys that brought us the refreshing look at vampires in DAYBREAKERS so it is an interesting departure for these guys to dolly up for kids fare


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...llizes-in.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Ice Age 4: Continental Drift 3D Announced*

http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## Lee Stewart

*PLANET OF THE APES Prequel Perhaps Coming In 3D!!*



> Quote:
> Big news here: Fox is investing in their PLANET OF THE APES franchise with a prequel entitled RISE OF THE APES (tentative title). Variety reports that 20th Century Fox will release the scifi thriller June 24, 2011.
> 
> 
> Here is the kicker! Peter Jackson's Weta has partnered with Fox to deliver the effects for the movie which promise photo real apes for the first time ever.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...ing-in-3d.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*JUDGE DREDD 3D!!!*



> Quote:
> JUDGE DREDD is going 3D (via Deadline). This time without Sylvester Stallone I am betting  For those unaware, Judge Dredd is a UK comic character who is empowered to act as judge, jury and executioner.
> 
> 
> Pete Travis (VANTAGE POINT) is directing the $50 million futuristic actioner written by Alex Garland (28 DAYS LATER) and financed by Reliance Big Entertainment and IM Global. Apparently it is sticking very close to the original comic intent and this should make quite a ride.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...-dredd-3d.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*'Captain America' May Be Marvel's First 3D Film*



> Quote:
> If Marvel is going to do 3D, they want to do 3D right. "The team has been doing a lot of research into 3-D processes, and we're looking at it on future films when we have the time," Feige said. "We will be doing it at some point." That point may beThor (which wasn't shot on 3D cameras and would have to be converted in post), but it's far more likely to be The First Avenger: Captain America. That begins shooting this summer in England, giving them ample time to use 3D cameras and all kinds of technological wizardry. It would also be a pretty ideal character to debut 3D with -- Cap is, after all, known for throwing that indestructible shield of his. He also slams people around a lot. It's the ideal prop for 3D, moreso than Mjolnir. (That's my humble opinion, of course.)


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Disney plans to shoot Pirates of the Caribbean 4 in 3D*



> Quote:
> There's some dispute over whether or not the folks in mouse ears plan to go Avatar-style for all or just some of Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides and convert the rest, but with a projected release date of May 20, 2011, we should know more very soon. 2D, 3D or otherwise with Johnny Depp is back as Captain Jack Sparrow, we're figuring it'll do ok at the box office.


 http://hd.engadget.com/2010/05/18/di...bbean-4-in-3d/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Even "Looney Tunes" Gets Into 3D*



> Quote:
> When it comes to in-your-face explosions, feelings of vertigo, and all sorts of visual effects that bring out all that 3D technology has to offer, who doesn't think of Looney Tunes?
> 
> 
> Okay, so maybe Bugs Bunny and the Roadrunner aren't what James Cameron had in mind when he sought out to re-envision the world of 3D media, but Warner Bros has marked the first major announcement of 3D stereoscopic cartoons.
> 
> 
> According to AHN, Warner Bros will start inserting 30-second cartoon shorts before its theatrical 3D movie presentations, starting with July's release of Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore.
> 
> 
> The first new 3D shorts is called "Coyote Falls" and features none other than Wile E. Coyote. He'll be blowing up Acme rockets and smashing into the screen with a whole new level of realism.
> 
> 
> Coyote Falls is the first of many planned computer-animated shorts that Warner plans to pepper into most of its upcoming 3D movies.Yosemite Sam, Tweety Bird, Sylvester, Marvin the Martian, and Porky Pig are all confirmed to be getting the 3D transformation.
> 
> 
> And th-th-th-th-that's all, folks!


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Ridley Scott May be Partnering With OR BUYING His Own S3D Company!*



> Quote:
> Huge news here guys from New York magazine if it comes to fruition! Sir Ridley Scott is apparently in deep negotiations to become partners with Symphony 3D which happens to be the parent company of MasterImage.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...g-with-or.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*LOGAN'S RUN Will Be Shot In Native 3D! DC Comic's LOBO Will Get 3D Treatment As Well!!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...ive-3d-dc.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*It Is Official: TRANSFORMERS 3 Will Be 3D!!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...3-will-be.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Exclusive: PLAN 9 FROM OUTER SPACE Being Converted To 3D!!*



> Quote:
> "Plan 9 from Outer Space, Now in 3D!" will be seen in select US theatres in limited release and on VOD on various network locations later this summer.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...ace-being.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Raimi Signs On For OZ: THE GREAT AND POWERFUL*



> Quote:
> Sam Raimi has signed on to direct OZ: THE GREAT AND POWERFUL according to Deadline. The movie is actually going to be a prequel to THE WIZARD OF OZ and it will definitely be in 3D.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...great-and.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*The Lion King to get 3D conversion & cinema re-release*



> Quote:
> We're not sure what happened to the 3D release of 'Beauty & The Beast', it was due for release this summer but has been pushed back to a date unknown. Meanwhile producer Don Hahn has let slip that another classic Disney animation, 'The Lion King' is to receive a 3D conversion and a cinema re-release. The power producer is currently working on Roger Rabbit 2, which he reports will make fans 'Very Very Happy'.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no date yet pencilled in for the release, but it is expected that the 3D version of 'Beauty & The Beast' will hit Irish cinemas early next year


----------



## Lazarus Dark

I made a GCal for 3d movies using this thread, I made it public to share with everyone. I come on once a week or so, so it should stay fairly current, but I would appreciate if 2 or 3 people volunteered to be added to calender admins so they can add/change as necessary.


(never shared a calender publicly before, so let me know if theres something wrong)

Calendar ID: [email protected] 

ICal: http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/...blic/basic.ics 

(I don't even know what ICal is, but maybe its useful to someone?)


Also, in setting up, I found a few extra details/descrepancies on IMDB:

Legend of the Guardians will have a 1.44 Imax aspect

Alpha and Omega releases Sept 17?

Megamind - 1.85 3d and 1.44 imax

Tron Legacy 1.44 imax

Gullivers Travels Dec 22?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lazarus Dark* /forum/post/18862142
> 
> 
> I made a GCal for 3d movies using this thread, I made it public to share with everyone. I come on once a week or so, so it should stay fairly current, but I would appreciate if 2 or 3 people volunteered to be added to calender admins so they can add/change as necessary.
> 
> 
> (never shared a calender publicly before, so let me know if theres something wrong)
> 
> Calendar ID: [email protected]
> 
> ICal: http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/...blic/basic.ics
> 
> (I don't even know what ICal is, but maybe its useful to someone?)
> 
> 
> Also, in setting up, I found a few extra details/descrepancies on IMDB:
> 
> Legend of the Guardians will have a 1.44 Imax aspect
> 
> Alpha and Omega releases Sept 17?
> 
> Megamind - 1.85 3d and 1.44 imax
> 
> Tron Legacy 1.44 imax
> 
> Gullivers Travels Dec 22?



None of The IMAX Experience (Hollywood movies shown at an IMAX theater) presentations use a 1.44 AR. Whatever the AR of the movie is, that is what you will see. Only native 15/70 IMAX presentations, be they 2D or 3D use 1.44.


With 3D presentations, there may be a different AR used (like 1.78) then what is used for 2D (like 2.40). Or, in the case of TRON: LEGACY, it will be both (selected scenes) where other 3D presentations will only be 2.40.


That Calendar ID link isn't working BTW.


----------



## Lazarus Dark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18862532
> 
> 
> None of The IMAX Experience (Hollywood movies shown at an IMAX theater) presentations use a 1.44 AR. Whatever the AR of the movie is, that is what you will see. Only native 15/70 IMAX presentations, be they 2D or 3D use 1.44.
> 
> 
> With 3D presentations, there may be a different AR used (like 1.78) then what is used for 2D (like 2.40). Or, in the case of TRON: LEGACY, it will be both (selected scenes) where other 3D presentations will only be 2.40.
> 
> 
> That Calendar ID link isn't working BTW.



Interesting. I don't know much about Imax. I wonder why IMDB is so consistently wrong then.


Sorry, the Calender ID is not a link, you copy and paste it on Gcal where it says "add a friends calender".

However, I realized you can get to the Calender without any need for a Gcal account at this link: http://www.google.com/calendar/embed...merica/Chicago 

(and actually at the bottom of the page is a link to add it to your Gcal if you want)


(this is one of the reasons I love Google so much. You don't even have to have an account and you can still access most all of their services!)


----------



## Lee Stewart

New addition to the 2010 schedule:


October 29 - MY SOUL TO TAKE - a horror movie by Wes Craven. It's a 2D to 3D conversion.


Also some clean up and new additions to the 2011 schedule


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Mad Max sequel to be shot in 3D*



> Quote:
> In an interview with film magazine Inside Film, Australian director George Miller said he will shoot Mad Max 4:Fury Road, the sequel of the cult classics, in 3D, using "revolutionary new technology which is being developed by Miller himself based on technology originally developed by DALSA Corporation."


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## Lee Stewart

Avatar will be re-released in theaters on August 27th with an additional 8 minutes of footage

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/...bd549d904cb41a


----------



## advocate2

Here's the email I received about the Avatar 3D re-release.

_On August 27, return to Pandora and re-experience James Cameron's History-Making Epic film, with more than Eight Minutes of Never Before Seen Footage- exclusively in Digital 3D and IMAX® 3D. Since - and largely as of result of - AVATAR's release last December, the number of available digital 3D screens has exploded, and moviegoers who missed experiencing the film in 3D, as well as fans that want to return to Pandora again, will now have that opportunity.


The Oscar® and Golden Globe® winning epic is the highest grossing film of all time, taking in over $2.7 billion in worldwide box office. It is also the top-selling Blu-ray disc of all time._


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Clash Of The Titans 2 will be shot in native 3D*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...-clash-of.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*"Thor" and "Captain America" coming soon in 3D*



> Quote:
> Our sources tell us that "Thor" and "Captain America" are to be converted into 3D.
> 
> 
> We're excited to hear the great news for 3D fans that the summer of 2011 will be a monster summer at the movies! 2 big productions are slated for release based on classic Marvel superheroes. Thor, which will be released on May 6, 2011 and then Captain America: The First Avenger, which comes out July 22, 2011.
> 
> 
> Although it is true that both of these have been in the works for some time, they are going to be released with the controversial post conversion 3D process, according to the LA Times Hero Complex.


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## Motta187

will how to train my dragon come out on true blu ray 3D?


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Are You Ready for 3D “Monsterpocalypse” ? (Tim Burton’s Latest Film)*



> Quote:
> Tim Burton’s last 3D venture, Alice in Wonderland, did alright in the box office but people were upset by its lackluster 3D presentation. Burton is going to try to make up for that with Monsterpocalypse.
> 
> 
> Unlike Alice in Wonderland, Mosterpocalypse will be produced for a 3D theater audience from day one. “Alice” was only transferred to 3D after filming had already been completed, in 2D. Monsterpocalypse Roy Lee quoted the film’s visual effects supervisor as saying that the movie was ideal for 3D “because seeing major cities destroyed and monsters fighting with robots would naturally lend itself to a 3-D movie.”
> 
> 
> As its title would lead people to imagine, Monsterpocalypse will be about monsters invading Earth and creating havoc (or shall we say, an apocalypse). To further bring Tim Burton into the world of respectable 3D movies, the animated flick is going to be a Dreamworks production. Dreamworks is arguably the biggest proponent of 3D and its movies like Monsters vs Aliens have had some of the best, most authentic 3D presentation.
> 
> 
> Monsterpocalypse is scheduled for release some time in 2012.


 http://3dguy.tv/are-you-ready-for-3d...s-latest-film/


----------



## Ken H

Topic title edited.


----------



## advocate2

I saw the first 40 minutes of the Last Airbender yesterday. I couldn't take anymore. It's kind of sad the Hollywood is taking mediocre movies and trying to get more milage at the box office by doing a 2D to 3D conversion. A bad movie is a bad movie. Making it 3D does not make it better.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Marvel's THE AVENGERS: May 4, 2012!! Mark Ruffalo Is THE HULK!*



> Quote:
> YES! This is the news we have been waiting for (other than official confirmation that THE AVENGERS will be shot in native 3D)! Today at Comic-Con, director Joss Whedon walked on stage at the tail end of the CAPTAIN AMERICA and THOR panel with the entire top line cast for THE AVENGERS armed with a release date - May 4, 2012!!


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...2012-mark.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Guillermo Del Toro And James Cameron Ready To Climb 'Mountains Of Madness'*



> Quote:
> EXCLUSIVE: Since he left The Hobbit, Guillermo del Toro's next film has been a hot topic of conversation. I'm hearing he will next direct At The Mountains Of Madness, an adaptation of the HP Lovecraft tale that will be shot as a 3D film for Universal Pictures. The big surprise is that Avatar director James Cameron will come aboard as a producer.


 http://www.deadline.com/2010/07/guil...-at-universal/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*EXCLUSIVE: James Cameron Interview! Talks AVATAR Re-release, Sequels, 3D Conversions & Working With Del Toro!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...iew-talks.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Disney Confirms JOHN CARTER OF MARS And FRANKENWEENIE Will Be 3D*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...-mars-and.html


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19028498
> 
> *Disney Confirms JOHN CARTER OF MARS And FRANKENWEENIE Will Be 3D*
> 
> http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...-mars-and.html



lol @Frankenweenie being filmed in stop motion BLACK & WHITE!


I'm sure as hell not seeing a black and white film in 2010 (or ever!).


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19029520
> 
> 
> lol @Frankenweenie being filmed in stop motion BLACK & WHITE!
> 
> 
> I'm sure as hell not seeing a black and white film in 2010 (or ever!).



Why? What's wrong with B&W? If used correctly it can be extremely effective.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/19029630
> 
> 
> Why? What's wrong with B&W? If used correctly it can be extremely effective.



I like color and I especially wouldn't pay the normal admission price for B&W.


I mean B&W isn't even using the ability of the three-chip DLP projectors so why would I pay for them?


I might see it if it were discounted a few dollars.


----------



## lurkor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee stewart* /forum/post/18980237
> 
> *guillermo del toro and james cameron ready to climb 'mountains of madness'*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2010/07/guil...-at-universal/



gasp!!


----------



## Lee Stewart

*New Trailer For AVATAR: SPECIAL EDITION!!*



> Quote:
> Here's the new official trailer for AVATAR: SPECIAL EDITION coming out in 3D theaters August 27 (only 2 weeks away)!
> 
> 
> Remember this re-release includes NINE extra minutes of pure CG action! More Pandora creatures too - like the Sturmbeast and the Stingbat. Hear more about it in my recent conversation with James Cameron.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...l-edition.html


----------



## Deja Vu

What I find interesting is that there are no comments here about double and triple dipping! The willingness by 3D advocates to be exploited is amazing. If its 3D we just give them the combination to the safe. Hear no evil, see no evil and speak no evil!


Most of the 3D movies being released just don't appeal to me and I'm not going to see them just because they're in 3D! Final Destination No. Fifteen just isn't going to do it for me. Maybe the critics are right and 3D at best will be a small niche and at worst just a short lived fad - I hope not, but I don't think Cameron can do it all by himself with his double, triple and so on dip then dip some more methodology. I hope this is just growing pains and it'll get ironed out over the next couple of years.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* /forum/post/19051445
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is that there are no comments here about double and triple dipping! The willingness by 3D advocates to be exploited is amazing. If its 3D we just give them the combination to the safe. Hear no evil, see no evil and speak no evil!
> 
> 
> Most of the 3D movies being released just don't appeal to me and I'm not going to see them just because they're in 3D! Final Destination No. Fifteen just isn't going to do it for me. Maybe the critics are right and 3D at best will be a small niche and at worst just a short lived fad - I hope not, but I don't think Cameron can do it all by himself with his double, triple and so on dip then dip some more methodology. I hope this is just growing pains and it'll get ironed out over the next couple of years.



I loved FD4 3D and can't wait for it to be released on BD3D.


I hated Avatar and will not be seeing the special edition that's only playing in 700 theaters btw.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*James Cameron, Piranha 3D actor Eli Roth speak up in support of 3D conversions*

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/08/13/ja...in-support-of/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Hannover House and Red Bear to Develop "Terminator 3000"*

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/han...k=MW_news_stmp 


_OOPS! . . . ._


*Pacificor LLC, the holder of the Terminator franchise rights, has halted production on Terminator 3000 – the recently announced 3D animated movie.*

http://screenrant.com/terminator-300...r-niall-73588/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*The Avengers to start filming in February in 3D*



> Quote:
> EARTH'S mightiest heroes will gather before the cameras early next year.
> 
> 
> Superhero Hype is reporting that The Avengers starts filming in February 2011.
> 
> 
> And Showbiz 411 says it has learned "definitively" that The Avengers will be shot in 3D by director Joss Whedon.


 http://blogs.coventrytelegraph.net/t...t-filming.html


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19052820
> 
> 
> I loved FD4 3D and can't wait for it to be released on BD3D.
> 
> 
> I hated Avatar and will not be seeing the special edition that's only playing in 700 theaters btw.



I feel the same way about both movies. Avatar to me was not a good movie by any stretch of my imagination. It was very, very typical. I went to see it 2x but my opinion did not change.


----------



## Elladan

I went to see Hubble 3D in our local theater which has a 'fake' IMAX setup (IMAX-Lite I guess), and I loved it, definitely looking forward to getting that in BluRay. What was more interesting is that they showed a preview of Legend of the Guardians, which is a 3D movie about... owls. Yes, owls. In armor... What struck me is that that was some of the best 3D footage I have ever seen, not sure whether to be happy about that or be sad that they put such greatness in a movie about owls...


----------



## rajibo

Saw Piranha today. It was fun and campy with lots of blood and boobies. Exactly what I expected. It was great seeing Christopher Lloyd playing a crazy scientist again and I hope Richard Dreyfuss didn't get paid by the line...


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Warner Bros Buys Into THE BATTLE OF MIDWAY - Will Make It A $200M 3D Epic!*



> Quote:
> An interesting rumor (out of usually reliable Deadline) has it that Warner Bros is buying a pitch from Bruce C. McKenna (THE PACIFIC) for a World War II Pacific theater epic THE BATTLE OF MIDWAY. Apparently it is being fast tracked and McKenna will deliver a script to the studio within 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> $200 million is the likely price tag for the war movie that focuses on the turning point of WWII where Japan lost 4 of its extremely important aircraft carriers.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...of-midway.html


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elladan* /forum/post/19088606
> 
> 
> I went to see Hubble 3D in our local theater which has a 'fake' IMAX setup (IMAX-Lite I guess), and I loved it, definitely looking forward to getting that in BluRay. What was more interesting is that they showed a preview of Legend of the Guardians, which is a 3D movie about... owls. Yes, owls. In armor... What struck me is that that was some of the best 3D footage I have ever seen, not sure whether to be happy about that or be sad that they put such greatness in a movie about owls...



I saw Hubble 3D on a full Imax screen when it was first released and agree that it was a great show. If you ever get a chance, make sure to check out Magnificent Desolation as that was another solid Imax presentation.


I saw *Avatar 3D* today on an Imax Experience screen (I'm one of the 23 people in the country who actually hadn't yet seen it in any format) and I must confess to being a little disappointed. There were a few scenes where the 3D effect really pulled me in (mainly the foliage on Pandora and the military briefing where the theater audience felt like an extension of the briefing room) but for the most part the 3D effect was so subtle as to often be negligible. The story itself was about what I expected; moderately interesting but incredibly derivative with a message that was practically beaten over your head.


Even the 3D trailers were disappointing; Tron and Megamind had virtually no 3D pop or depth at all; Legend of the Guardians looked better but all the extreme close-ups were giving me some eyestrain.


I'm now curious to see Avater on my 3D TV as even the few clips I downloaded and viewed in side by side seemed to give me more depth than what I saw at the theater.


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19118466
> 
> 
> I saw Hubble 3D on a full Imax screen when it was first released and agree that it was a great show. If you ever get a chance, make sure to check out Magnificent Desolation as that was another solid Imax presentation.
> 
> 
> I saw *Avatar 3D* today on an Imax Experience screen (I'm one of the 23 people in the country who actually hadn't yet seen it in any format) and I must confess to being a little disappointed. There were a few scenes where the 3D effect really pulled me in (mainly the foliage on Pandora and the military briefing where the theater audience felt like an extension of the briefing room) but for the most part the 3D effect was so subtle as to often be negligible. The story itself was about what I expected; moderately interesting but incredibly derivative with a message that was practically beaten over your head.
> 
> 
> Even the 3D trailers were disappointing; Tron and Megamind had virtually no 3D pop or depth at all; Legend of the Guardians looked better but all the extreme close-ups were giving me some eyestrain.
> 
> 
> I'm now curious to see Avater on my 3D TV as even the few clips I downloaded and viewed in side by side seemed to give me more depth than what I saw at the theater.



It sounds like you may have the same problem I do and notice 3-D better at home on a smaller screen. Avatar didn;t really work for me, but everything I've seen at home has been fantastic. Go figure.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19118673
> 
> 
> It sounds like you may have the same problem I do and notice 3-D better at home on a smaller screen. Avatar didn;t really work for me, but everything I've seen at home has been fantastic. Go figure.



Its possible as I also find the home 3D experience to be better with native 3D content; but it could also be the Imax Experience presentation (ie: Imax Lite) just isn't what its cracked up to be. I've seen plenty of true Imax shows and my fair share of Real-D 3D presentations and if my memory isn't playing tricks on me the sense of depth was superior to what I got today with Avatar 3D.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*World’s First Demo of DLP® in 4K*



> Quote:
> Christie®, the leader in digital cinema projection, will present a pre-launch demo of its new Solaria™ Series 4K DLP Cinema® projector line for digital cinema at IBC2010 in Amsterdam, September 10-14. Taking the lead with the world’s first demo of a DLP Cinema solution in 4K, the new Christie CP4230 features the enhanced 4K DLP Cinema chip from Texas Instruments (TI) (NYSE: TXN) and is designed to be compliant with the Digital Cinema Initiatives (DCI) specification. It is the most robust and cost-effective 4K solution available today, based on time-tested, highly reliable DLP Cinema technology.
> 
> 
> Built on extensive experience with over 14,000 digital cinema installations worldwide, Christie’s 4K solution incorporates the proven design concepts of the world’s best selling digital cinema projector line, the Christie CP2000. The projectors are the only DLP Cinema solution with the Christie 4K+4 advantage, which includes: Christie Brilliant3D™ technology for high performance 3D, Christie Pixel Track™ technology for perfect image quality, simple maintenance procedures, and the lowest cost of operation in the industry. For those looking to upgrade their existing systems, Christie also offers more options than any other manufacturer for fast conversion including the “15 minutes to 4K” upgrade process.


 http://www.dcinematoday.com/dc/pr.aspx?newsID=2010


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19121490
> 
> *World's First Demo of DLP® in 4K*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dcinematoday.com/dc/pr.aspx?newsID=2010



Awesome! Christie DLP is my favorite 2D and 3D projectors.


I doubt my Rave will be switching to these anytime soon since they were built like 3 years ago and have all 16 Christie 2K+5 RealD XL systems.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19126654
> 
> 
> Awesome! Christie DLP is my favorite 2D and 3D projectors.
> 
> 
> I doubt my Rave will be switching to these anytime soon since they were built like 3 years ago and have all 16 Christie 2K+5 RealD XL systems.



Would be a great upgrade for all those LieMAX theaters. They all use Christie projectors - 2 at each location.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Ridley Scott Talks ALIEN Prequel: What To Expect!!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...quel-what.html


----------



## raargh

Hi all;


Counting my trip to Cinemark RealD 3D XD theater last week to watch the Special Edition on opening night, I have now seen Avatar 7 times in RealD 3D XD. I also have it in Blu-Ray and have watched it once on my smallish 32" Samsung 720p TV, with a very good traditional Yamaha/ Bang and Olufsen sound system. I'll comment on the 3D experience in a moment, first allow me to rave about the movie.

*The Avatar Review:*


The ONLY thing I did not like about it was the over-the-top evil capitalist theme. This coming from Cameron, who is the ultimate uber-capitalist!


That having been said, after seven trips and hundreds of dollars for tickets and munchies







, I still consider it the best movie ever made. Not just the best sci-fi flick, the best movie. I don't lightly give it that rating.


It's a love story, an epic war movie, a sci-fi extravaganza. It has nearly perfect dialog, the pacing is flawless, each scene flows into the next. It makes me cry, it makes me laugh, it makes me smile ear-to-ear until my face hurts. I *never* fail to get continuous tingles during the "tame the Ikran and fly!" scenes. When Jake and Neytiri fly together I'm am literally moved to tears - *each* time I go. Perhaps my love of flying has something to do with it (I am a private pilot), or my love of mountaineering and rock-climbing.


When Grace dies, the flow into the "lets kick ass" speech to the Navi is perfect. Quarrich is the *perfect* tough, hard-to-kill, sociopathic military bastard, the role is flawlessly acted. Only Papa Dragon would have the courage to not give up when his ship in crashing in flames, get into a suit and jump free, land and get back to the business of hunting Jake - PISSED off and looking for blood.


The film is filled with great little touches like the way Proxima Centauri shows up in one beautiful shot of the cobalt morning sky - small, red and distant. The shadows of the moons on the gas giant line up correctly. The red-glow of the heat-exchangers on the Venture Star. The way 3D is everywhere in the movie - the pictures on the 'fridge, the computer displays, all are 3D. (Anyone who only sees the movie on 2D Blu-Ray would never notice that.) I could go on and on. I bet that anyone like I who is a total sci-fi nut with thousands of volumes of books will see the depth of the research that went into the flick.


The new footage, for the most part, makes the movie better. The Tsu'tey death scene also made me tear-up, and the new "hunt from the air" shots were great and made some of the original flying scenes make more sense. I also liked the quick shots of the results of the Navi attacks on the 'dozers - that pointed up how worried the earthers had a right to be. I only wish the new version had shown Jake hooking up again with his original Ikran after Toruk is set free. I told a friend who is also an Avatar fan that the new version made the love scene X-rated - he scornfully exclaimed "they did not!", but I told him I was not lying, it was X-rated if you were a Navi watching, but not if you are human!


And the music! By itself, it is not super-great. but when coupled with the movie, the resulting art is very, very powerful.

*The Theater Experience:*


As I mentioned, I've only seen it in Cinemark RealD 3D on the huge XD screen, with the Christie DLP system.


The surround-sound in the XD theaters is fabulous. The volume is literally deafening, but I use my Etymotics Research Er-20 Hi Fidelity earplugs http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/er20.aspx and the result is a comfortable experience for my ears, allowing me to enjoy the chest-pounding bass of the explosions sans pain. Sounds come from all directions in the theater, perfectly coordinated with the action.


As an amateur astronomer, I am a total nut when it comes to focus and clarity. back in the days of film projectors, I would be constantly banging on the door of the projection booth, demanding a re-focus. For Avatar in XD, the focus and clarity was flawless. I always sat in the precise center spot in the theater, with my head positioned along a line normal to the exact center of the screen. There was zero motion blur, no artifacts of any kind. I have to wear the 3D-glasses over my eyeglasses ( I am slightly nearsighted and only wear the eyeglasses at movies, which gives you an idea of how obsessed I am about movie focus.) Yes, the glasses make things seem a bit dim, but by the time the trailers for the other 3D movies were over and Avatar started, I was fully adjusted. Color depth was excellent, and I never saw any pixelation. No headaches or eyestrain.


In addition to the "depth" effect of looking into the screen, there is also plenty of "things between the screen and my face" - falling ash, insects, the heads of the troops and the Navi when they are gathered in groups.


I was going to go again tonight, but to my horror "Machete" had bumped Avatar from the XD screen! NOOOOOO!
























Now, all that is available is RealD 3D on the smallest screen in the Cinemark theater, projected from a Barco DP2K-32B. I fumed for a while. I googled around looking, but the closest IMAX 3D theater is in Phoenix, 500 miles away. Too Far. Then I found some threads on AVS, and decided that I could do a service by going tomorrow and watching it on the Barco DP2K-32B and then posting my critique. After all, it still has to be at least a little better than Blu-Ray at home.


I do have one question. In the XD theater and on my Blu-Ray disc, the screen ratio is 16:9. But, I was watching a NetFlix trailer that seemed to be in Scope 2.35:1 . Any comments on this most welcome!


Steve


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raargh* /forum/post/19147076
> 
> 
> I do have one question. In the XD theater and on my Blu-Ray disc, the screen ratio is 16:9. But, I was watching a NetFlix trailer that seemed to be in Scope 2.35:1 . Any comments on this most welcome!
> 
> 
> Steve



Avatar 3D was framed and edited in 16:9. The 2D version was created in 2.35:1.


I disagree with everything you said about Avatar lol I hated that movie.


I'm happy that you are a person who actually cares about flawless projection at the movies. I only go to Rave Motion Pictures now after having been to Regal and a couple AMC theaters and finding everything there to be basically crap.


----------



## cakefoo

Sucker Punch needs to be removed. Zack Snyder has stuck his foot down - "Guys, there's no way that we can do something that's remotely close to Guardians, let's not every try." 


Nice endorsement for Guardians though. That movie should look spectacular.


Also, add Transformers 3 for July 1st 2011 (native 3D)


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/19147230
> 
> 
> Sucker Punch needs to be removed. Zack Snyder has stuck his foot down - "Guys, there's no way that we can do something that's remotely close to Guardians, let's not every try."
> 
> 
> Nice endorsement for Guardians though. That movie should look spectacular.
> 
> 
> Also, add Transformers 3 for July 1st 2011 (native 3D)



Thanks


----------



## raargh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19147123
> 
> 
> Avatar 3D was framed and edited in 16:9. The 2D version was created in 2.35:1.
> 
> 
> I disagree with everything you said about Avatar lol I hated that movie.
> 
> 
> I'm happy that you are a person who actually cares about flawless projection at the movies. I only go to Rave Motion Pictures now after having been to Regal and a couple AMC theaters and finding everything there to be basically crap.



Heh - well, movie preference is subjective, si? Just curious, what is your favorite of all time?


I'm also glad you care about image quality! So many people just put up with worthless fuzz. Have you been to an XD theater?


One of my life-changing moments was a trip to see "2001" at Miami Beach in a huge Cinemascope theater when I was 7 years old. That pretty much started my love for science. I recall the movie looked sharper than real life!


Thanks for the hint about aspect ratio. I found this in another forum post, attributed to Cameron:


> Quote:
> For Avatar we're shooting in a 16:9 ratio, we're extracting a cinemascope ratio from that for 2D theatrical exhibition, and for 3D theatrical exhibition we will do, in the theaters that can, we'll be in the 16:9 format and the theaters that can't we'll be in the scope format. Because I actually think that the extra screen height really works well in 3D. It really pulls you through the screen. So I'm actually going back on years of kind of eschewing the kind of 1.85 format, now saying 1.85 - or actually, it's 1.78:1 - actually works really well in 3D. But only in 3D. I still like the scope ratio compositionally for flat projection.



BTW, I just got back from seeing Avatar for the 8th time. This was the first time I watched it non-XD (not counting at home) It was on one of the small screens at the local Tinseltown, seats 110. There was a disappointingly high level of motion blur compared to my previous 7 viewings in the XD theater, the most recent last week on opening night. The blur really bugged me! It was very noticeable compared to the XD showing, and the motion blur took away a lot of the pleasure of the movie. It was there even if I covered one eye. For example, it made it nearly impossible to see facial expressions of the characters when they were moving fast across the screen. Even so, I still teared-up when Tsu-tey died, and got plenty of leg-thrills during the flying scenes.


The theater had a flat screen with AR 16:9, silver. At first I sat in the left-right center, but below the vertical center, because I wanted to simulate the same apparent width of the screen compared to the XD theater. My reference for apparent angle is to sit at the spot where the left and right edges of the screen are just barely within the overlapping view of both of my eyes looking through my eyeglasses. However, for the first time ever at a RealD 3D showing, I experienced eyestrain and mild headache.







I realized it was the result of my eyes being unable to focus on moving images, because of the motion blur.


About halfway through the flick I got up and moved back, to the spot on a line normal to the exact center of the screen. The motion blur did not go away, of course, but my eyes were not having to move through as great an angle while they tried in vain to focus on something that could not be focused on. My mild headache went away after 20 minutes.


After the movie I spoke to the projectionist, and he reported that the XD theater still has a Barco DP-3000 with 2K resolution (my previous post was wrong - he said they foolishly show the Christie add prior to the movies, all screens at this Tinseltown use Barco). The small theater I went to today has a brand-new Barco DP2K-20c, less than a month old. (My previous post was wrong). The XD theater will be upgraded this month to the new flagship Barco DP2K-32B, with the 4K DMD module. He said the Barco rep was there on Friday talking about the upgrade. Should be nice!


So, can anyone explain why there was virtually no motion blur in the XD theater with the DP-3000, but horrible blur with the DP2K-20c? The projectionist said that in both theaters, they use a single project0r, 144Hz overflash with a RealD "splitter" feed to the input of the Barco. The movie was bright, and sharp, just not quite as crisp as the XD. I use things like ear-fuzz as a reference standard. Is the old DP-3000 just better than the newer Dp2K-20c? Why would one be sharper (not just lacking motion-blur) than the other?


Again, all comments welcome - including derision of my love for a movie that spouts an anti-capitalist philosophy that I disagree with!


Steve


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raargh* /forum/post/19150317
> 
> 
> Heh - well, movie preference is subjective, si? Just curious, what is your favorite of all time?
> 
> 
> I'm also glad you care about image quality! So many people just put up with worthless fuzz. Have you been to an XD theater?
> 
> 
> One of my life-changing moments was a trip to see "2001" at Miami Beach in a huge Cinemascope theater when I was 7 years old. That pretty much started my love for science. I recall the movie looked sharper than real life!



I don't really have a favorite movie of all time. There hasn't been a movie that is all around good enough to merit that title IMO. I have a few favorites in various categories but other than that no #1 movie.


My "most fun" 3D movie is Piranha 3D lol.


I haven't been to an XD theater. I go to Rave Motion Pictures Promenade 16 in Center Valley, PA. Cinemark and Rave are both Texas based but it seems like Cinemark caters more to the west coast for high-end high density locations? Rave is mostly mid-eastern US. They are 100% DLP and use Christie projectors but a bunch of new installs are going to be Barco.


The nearest Cinemark XD is 2 hours away so going there isn't really an option lol.


What is XD compared to normal DLP at Cinemark? At Rave their 3D screens here are 45-60feet wide when in 2:45:1 mode (smaller for 1.85:1 due to the masking of course). My Rave has 5 of these theaters.


----------



## Lazarus Dark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19148921
> 
> 
> Thanks



Indeed, we should all thank any director who puts his foot down on conversions, lol.


----------



## TonyDP

I saw the new Resident Evil 3D movie today on a Real-D screen. To my eyes the movie and trailers had much more visible depth with Real-D than on the Imax Experience screen (on which I saw Avatar a couple of weeks ago).


As to the film itself, its a pretty pedestrian movie with the thinnest of plots. Not having really seen the prior Resident Evil films I was still able to follow the story though some things didn't make too much sense.


As to the 3D effect, the sense of depth is very good but anything coming out of the screen doesn't work particularly well and the illusion of ninja stars and other objects popping out at you doesn't really work.


The film also has a softness to it. I don't know if its a limitation of the projection technology or simply a case of the projection not being properly calibrated but my PN63C8000 yields a far more appealing picture and comparing 3D trailers such as Megamind between the cinema and the home, the home wins out easily with a much sharper picture and better overall 3D effect.


There was also a trailer to the comic-book inspired 3D movie Priest which looked quite promising and had the best 3D effects of what was shown; far better than the Tron 3D trailer which, even in Real-D, didn't have much depth to it at all.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19177351
> 
> 
> I saw the new Resident Evil 3D movie today on a Real-D screen. To my eyes the movie and trailers had much more visible depth with Real-D than on the Imax Experience screen (on which I saw Avatar a couple of weeks ago).
> 
> 
> As to the film itself, its a pretty pedestrian movie with the thinnest of plots. Not having really seen the prior Resident Evil films I was still able to follow the story though some things didn't make too much sense.
> 
> 
> As to the 3D effect, the sense of depth is very good but anything coming out of the screen doesn't work particularly well and the illusion of ninja stars and other objects popping out at you doesn't really work.
> 
> 
> The film also has a softness to it. I don't know if its a limitation of the projection technology or simply a case of the projection not being properly calibrated but my PN63C8000 yields a far more appealing picture and comparing 3D trailers such as Megamind between the cinema and the home, the home wins out easily with a much sharper picture and better overall 3D effect.
> 
> 
> There was also a trailer to the comic-book inspired 3D movie Priest which looked quite promising and had the best 3D effects of what was shown; far better than the Tron 3D trailer which, even in Real-D, didn't have much depth to it at all.



Going to see the movie next week. Looking forward to it.


The resolution of Digital Cinema (2D or 3D) is 2048x1080. The images are being projected on screen sizes measured in meters.


You have a display that shows 1920x1080 that is measured in inches so you are always going to get a sharper image. But that will change when DC moves to 4K which will begin next year.



> Quote:
> *Linear Polarization ? Dual Polarizer*
> 
> 
> If light is polarized in a single direction (north/south, east/west, or even oriented diagonally), it is defined as linear polarization. When one changes the orientation of linear-polarized glasses by tilting his or her head, so that the resulting orientation of polarization does not match that of the polarization filter mounted on a projector, there will be a loss of stereo information as perceived by the viewer. Nevertheless, linear polarization is a cost-effective technology that can produce excellent image separation between the left and right eye, for stereoscopic applications whereby head tilting is limited. Linear-polarized glasses offer an excellent quality-to-price value for stereo viewing with large audiences.
> 
> *Circular Polarization ? Zscreen or Dual Polarizer*
> 
> 
> With circular polarization, the viewer can tilt his head and change his viewing angle relative to the stereoscopic projection display, because the light is not polarized in a single direction. As this high-end technology demands greater precision and requires a tighter match between the polarizing filters in the light path of the projectors and those in the glasses, the use of Barco high-quality circular eyewear is recommended. Easy to use and comfortable to wear, polarized passive stereo eyewear have no active components and are thus very affordable for large audiences.


 http://www.tru3d.com/technology/3d_d...ection%20Works


----------



## fire407

I saw Resident Evil 3D at the Imax in Simi Valley. It's a digital Imax, but by far it's better than the film Imax at Universal City walk. The screen is smaller, but they use two projectors that really light it up, so 3D movies even with the glasses look brighter(and sharper of course) than normal 2D movies in any other theater in the LA area. Parts of Resident Evil looked like they were a bit soft on purpose--perhaps Milla's aging a bit. The movie was enjoyable if you like the others.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*James Cameron To Dive The Mariana Trench To Film AVATAR 2: Only Second Team To EVER Do It; Last Time Was 1960!*



> Quote:
> "...(Cameron) is commissioning engineers to build a special vessel to travel 10,972m to the bottom of the Mariana Trench in the western Pacific. The two-seater submersible will be fitted with a heating system and 3D cameras to capture pictures of the depths for the movie, expected to hit theatres in 2014. Cameron, who has long had a passion for diving, is hoping to begin preparing for his mission later this year. He says, "We are building a vehicle to do the dive. It's about half-completed in Australia." If he is successful, Cameron's team will be only the second to ever visit the Mariana Trench. In 1960, it took a scientist and a navy lieutenant five hours to descend to the floor, where they spent just 20 minutes before re-emerging."


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...trench-to.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Milla Jovovich: RESIDENT EVIL 5 Is Definitely Happening!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...evil-5-is.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Reviews Of Werner Herzog’s CAVE OF FORGOTTEN DREAMS Starting To Come In...*



> Quote:
> Cave of Forgotten Dreams” takes a fascinating 3-D journey into the inner sanctum of heretofore undocumented cave paintings in the south of France.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...s-cave-of.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*2011 Indy 500 to be shot in 3D - IMAX 3D*



> Quote:
> In the latest announcement about capturing sporting events in 3D, the next Indianapolis 500 will be filmed in full 3D. And not just any 3D - IMAX 3D.
> 
> 
> Film-maker Stephen Low sees it as the perfect way to document the race for an upcoming independent movie about the Indy 500. It just so happens this year is the 100th anniversary of the event.
> 
> 
> It will most likely be broadcast live in 3D as well. Previous Nascar events have been, and were watchable via live online streaming to users with 3D computers.
> 
> 
> The entire documentary will be presented in 3D for the giant giant screen. It's the first time a major sporting event will be presented in the ultimate theatrical format. Although, it obviously will only be bits and pieces of the full event, but it's still something for racing fans to be excited about.


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Watch: New Trailer For THE NUTCRACKER 3D*



> Quote:
> Apparently this movie was released last year in the UK around Christmas? If one of you Brits could confirm that in the comments that would be great!
> 
> 
> Andrei Konchalovsky's THE NUTCRACKER 3D has a trailer now (via FirstShowing) and a North American release date slated as November 24, but I have nothing absolutely official on it.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...racker-3d.html


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> 3D Entertainment Distribution and sister company 3D Entertainment Films announced their current slate of films in production and in development, marking their long-term commitment to providing innovative and breathtaking 3D films to IMAX theatres around the world. On the heels of this year's successful launch of "Sea Rex 3D: Journey to a Prehistoric World," the Company is scheduled to release at least two titles per year beginning in 2011.
> 
> 
> Included in the lineup are "Air Racers 3D: Forces of Flight" (summer 2011), "Patagonia Wilderness 3D" (Working Title) (fall 2011), "Time, the 4th Dimension" (wt) (spring 2012), "Kenya: The Big Five" (wt) (fall 2012) and "Turtles: The Last Dinosaurs" (wt) (spring 2013).


 http://www.stereoscopy.com/news/index.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Analyst: 3D Movies are ‘Not Hype’*



> Quote:
> Despite flat year-over-year theatrical attendance, which some observers contend is due to rising ticket prices, one analyst said the percentage of total 3D box office revenue is estimated to rise to 20% this year, up from 10.7% last year.
> 
> 
> Eric Wold, with Merriman Curhan Ford in New York, said ongoing nationwide proliferation of 3D screens would result in 50% more unit screens in 2011, which he said will generate increased revenue from higher-margin 3D ticket sales.
> 
> 
> “Maybe not every movie will flourish in 3D, but the aggregate 3D releases will be an incremental benefit to exhibitors for minimal incremental cost,” Wold wrote in a Sept. 20 note.





> Quote:
> Indeed, the analyst said 3D represented nearly 85% of box office revenue for recent releases Resident Evil: Afterlife; 95% for Piranha 3D; 82% for Step Up 3D; 60% for Toy Story 3; and about 55% for The Last Airbender and Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore, among others.


 http://www.homemediamagazine.com/3-d...not-hype-20651


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Promo Posters For SPIDER-MAN IN 3D, MEN IN BLACK 3 And ARTHUR CHRISTMAS!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...in-3d-men.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*IMAX investing in Laser Light Engines for Brighter 3D future*



> Quote:
> Laser Light Engines, which develops super-bright laser-driven light sources for projection devices,announced today that it raised $13 million for development of a 3D-movie light source. Imax, a strategic partner, joined existing investors in the round.
> 
> 
> The funding will help produce a custom light source for Imax theaters that is two to five times brighter than a typical xenon bulb used in projection devices — which would be particularly useful in 3D film screenings. Splitting a video into two separate feeds (one for each eye) usually cuts the brightness of the picture by 80 percent, according to Laser Light Engines.


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## Lee Stewart

*CONFIRMATION! Mark Ruffalo: THE AVENGERS Will Be In 3D And Use AVATAR's Tech!!!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...gers-will.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*THE 3D EXPERIENCE Report: Early Looks At TRON: LEGACY, TANGLED And MEGAMIND And What Happened On The Filmmakers Panel!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...-looks-at.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Christopher Lloyd Will Explain Time Travel In 3D*



> Quote:
> Christopher Lloyd is set to play a time traveling scientist for a new 3D IMAX documentary. It’s not exactly more Back to the Future, but with or without a Flux Capacitor, this is as close as we’re going to get.
> 
> 
> The movie is called Time, the Fourth Dimensionand it aims to use a mix of scripted silliness and real science to educate audiences on the dimensional complexities of our existence. The former Doc Brown will play an eccentric professor who, with help an assistant, explores and explains the dimensions of our world and the ones that aren’t exactly part of our world, like the 4th dimension and space-time. Pretty nerdy stuff.


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## cakefoo

 http://hollywoodinhidef.com/2010/09/...nception-next/ 



> Quote:
> Prevailing opinions at Warner are that Nolan will not enjoy the luxury of taking a pass on 3D for the new Batman movie, which will surely be set up for 3D from the beginning.



Also mentions Inception possibly getting a conversion for HBO's on-demand 3D movie channel.


----------



## In-the-sticks

The October issue of _Sight and Sound_ has a review of _The Hole_

(directed by Joe Dante) that is rather complimentary. This means that _The

Hole_ is currently playing in Britain. The director's use of 3d is mentioned and

lauded.


Sticks


----------



## Lee Stewart

*TOLD YA! New York Times Backs MarketSaw's Exclusive That THE HOBBIT Will Be in 3D and Jackson Is Directing!*



> Quote:
> Looks like the time has come for vindication as the New York Times is reporting (thank you Michael Cieply!) that the trip there and back again will be in 3D. After literally YEARS of some folks lambasting me for suggesting that THE HOBBIT will be in 3D and that Peter Jackson will eventually direct the movies we have come full circle!


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...arketsaws.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Tim Burton Going 3D With ABRAHAM LINCOLN: VAMPIRE HUNTER!!*



> Quote:
> Pre-production starts immediately on the $69 million movie with a 2012 release slated.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...h-abraham.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

Oz: The Great and Powerful in 3D



> Quote:
> An origins story titled Oz: The Great and Powerful, this film will tell how the Wizard came to be,from a circus wrangler to when a tornado landed him in Oz. Robert Downey Jr. is expected to portray the Wizard per entertainment website Deadline Hollywood.David Lindsay-Abaire is rewriting the screenplay. He also wrote the Pulitzer Prize-winning play Rabbit Hole, which he adapted for the upcoming film starring Nicole Kidman.Raimi, who created the Evil Dead horror franchise, is also set to direct an adaptation of the computer game World of Warcraft and the graphic novel Earp: Saints for Sinners, a sci-fi western mash-up.Considering the type of action films Raimi directs, Oz may not be in Kansas anymore. Similar to Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland, it may take on a darker theme than the Judy Garland romp for kids.Production is set to begin next year on the 3D film, according to movie news site Collider.


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## almostinsane

 http://www.slashfilm.com/2010/10/08/...-in-3d-huzzah/ 

Warner Bros. Kills Plans to Release ‘Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part I’ in 3D


In other words: *“with the time we’ve got to make this happen, it will look like Clash of the Titans, and that was ****.”* Or, if you want the kind version, director David Yates says “This decision, which we completely support, underscores the fact that Warner Bros. has always put quality first.” You have chosen well, Warner Bros.


----------



## Steve P.

Best news ever for 3-D fans, as a crappy conversion on POTTER would not generate any goodwill.


They do say that Part 2 will be in 3-D as planned though, and it's likely that the 3-D version of Part 1 will be released later on as a lead up. It will almost certainly be on Blu-ray 3D.


I'm glad Warner woke up.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/19309681
> 
> 
> Best news ever for 3-D fans, as a crappy conversion on POTTER would not generate any goodwill.
> 
> 
> They do say that Part 2 will be in 3-D as planned though, and it's likely that the 3-D version of Part 1 will be released later on as a lead up. It will almost certainly be on Blu-ray 3D.
> 
> 
> I'm glad Warner woke up.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...-their-3d.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*TRON UPDATE: TRON Night Announced AND ElecTRONica Opens!!*



> Quote:
> First up is TRON Night (ala AVATAR Day). Disney and IMAX are teaming up on October 28 to screen 20 minutes plus from the movie!
> 
> 
> I suspect it is the same footage I saw at THE 3D EXPERIENCE - and let me tell you, it is spectacular!! The geometric environments of the TRON universe and the astounding action sequences are going to leave us spellbound. The 3D rivals if not bests AVATAR!
> 
> 
> You have to register at TronNight2010.com to get tickets and do so at 1pm (Eastern) on Tuesday, October 12. Not all IMAX theaters will be screening it - check the website's listings.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...unced-and.html


----------



## peter0328

meh I'd rather not have 20 minutes of the movie shown 2 months before release...


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Exclusive: NIGHT OF THE LIVING DEAD, NOW IN 3D! Begins First Theatrical Run!!*



> Quote:
> Performances of “Night of the Living Dead, Now in 3D!” will take place on Thursday, October 14, at 10 p.m. at the following U.S. theatres: Showcase Cinema de Lux Patriot Place (Foxboro, Mass.); Showcase Cinema de Lux Revere (Revere, Mass.); Showcase Cinemas Worcester North (Worcester, Mass.); Farmingdale Multiplex (Farmingdale, N.Y.); Springdale 18: Cinema de Lux (Springdale, Ohio); Showcase Warwick (Warick, R.I.). Tickets cost $10 each and are available at participating theatre box offices, online at www.nationalamusements.com or by phone at 1-800-315-4000.
> 
> 
> In, the U.K., “Night of the Living Dead, Now in 3D! “ will be shown on October 8, 9, 15, 16, 22, 23, 29, and at midnight on Saturday, October 30, as part of the Halloween 3D Frightfest All-nighter film series. The series begins at 7:30 p.m. and includes four horror films, all presented in 3D. Tickets cost £12 each and are good for admission to all four films. Tickets may be booked by telephone at 0871 220 1000, online at www.showcasecinemas.co.uk and at the following participating box offices: Showcase Bluewater; Showcase Cinema de Lux Bristol; Showcase Cinema de Lux Derby; Showcase Cinema de Lux Leicester; Showcase Cardiff; Showcase Leeds; Showcase Nottingham; Showcase Peterborough.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...ad-now-in.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Dreamworks' FRIGHT NIGHT 3D Set For August 19, 2011!!*



> Quote:
> Dreamworks Pictures has announced its 2011 lineup and we finally have more details on the remake of the 1985 comedic horror, FRIGHT NIGHT. The studio has rebranded the movie FRIGHT NIGHT 3D and set the release date for August 19, 2011. Estimated budget is around $17m.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...d-set-for.html


----------



## Matthew1251

Happy feet 2 or better now as happy feet 3d is set for a 2011


----------



## TonyDP

Multiple outlets are reporting that Jackass 3D was the No. 1 movie at the box office this weekend, taking in an estimated $50 million. Is it yet another sign of 3D's burgeoning acceptance or just another example of the decline of western civilization?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101017/.../us_box_office


----------



## Lee Stewart

*The Indiana Jones Saga Returning to Theaters in 3D*



> Quote:
> After news broke last month that George Lucas and Lucasfilm would be up-converting the Star Wars Saga for a 3D re-release, it was only a matter of time before the same thing was done to the beloved Indiana Jones Saga. I can practically feel Indy’s whip cracking me in the face through the theater screen already!
> 
> 
> According to Blue Sky Disney, Lucasfilm will be announcing their intentions to release the old-fashioned adventure series next month, starting with the first and best Indiana Jones film, Raiders of the Lost Ark.


 http://screenrant.com/indiana-jones-3d-benm-84590/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Christopher Nolan reveals title of third Batman film and that ‘it won’t be the Riddler’*



> Quote:
> Christopher Nolan’s third Batman film will be called “The Dark Knight Rises” and though the Gotham City auteur isn’t ready to reveal the villain of his 2012 film, he did eliminate one of the big contenders: “It won’t be the Riddler,” Nolan said in an exclusive interview with Hero Complex.
> 
> 
> Nolan was most eager to talk about the fact that Warner Bros. had agreed with his argument that the film should resist the current 3-D craze and instead use high-definition approaches and IMAX cameras to strike out on a different cinematic path than the stereoscopic technology that, for better or worse, has become the dominant conversation in the blockbuster sector.


 http://herocomplex.latimes.com/2010/...e-the-riddler/


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19396720
> 
> *Christopher Nolan reveals title of third Batman film and that it won't be the Riddler'*
> 
> 
> 
> http://herocomplex.latimes.com/2010/...e-the-riddler/



I'm not seeing it if it's not in 3D. He could just use IMAX 3D cameras if he wanted...


TDK sucked.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19398870
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing it if it's not in 3D. He could just use IMAX 3D cameras if he wanted...



Nope - no to 3D and yes to IMAX:



> Quote:
> Nolan also added that Warner Bros. agrees with him to not shoot the film in 3D and instead will use high-definition and IMAX cameras.


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/blo...revealed-32881


----------



## eriaur

*Cameron To Shoot AVATAR 2 And 3 At 48 Plus Frames Per Second? Or Higher??*


> Quote:
> Interesting information coming out of the Churchill Club meeting last night where James Cameron and Google's CEO Eric Schmidt talked about 3D movies and his upcoming sequels AVATAR 2 & 3.
> 
> 
> Interesting in that Cameron may be finally delivering on a technology that he has long held dear to his heart - higher frame rates for movies! Yes, he is now talking about the real possibility of shooting the AVATAR sequels at 48 frames per second or higher (60fps+?) which is at least double the standard of 24fps for today's movies.
> 
> 
> Technically Cameron says that the higher frame rate "helps reduce or eliminate motion artifacts. Another area of focus will be perfecting virtual water effects light streaming into the depths of the ocean, and the shimmering, wavy surface being just a few examples."


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...d-3-at-48.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

Major update to the 2011 schedule


----------



## Steve P.

I didn't know the new APES movie was being shot in 3-D. This is the first I've heard of that.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*SILENT HILL: REVELATION 3D Adds Writer And Director Michael J. Bassett*



> Quote:
> Here's the storyline:
> 
> The sequel follows heather Mason, along with her father, who have been on the run - always one step ahead of dangerous forces that she doesn't full understand, Now on the eve of her 18th birthday, plagued by horrific nightmares and the disappearance of her father, Heather discovers she's not who she thinks she is. The revelation leads her deeper into a demonic world that threatens to trap her in Silent Hill forever.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...ds-writer.html


----------



## TonyDP

Just a heads up, BestBuy.com is listing the Space Station 3D pre-order at $34.99; as such I'd expect Amazon to at least match that price at some point.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Final trailer for TRON: Legacy

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...on-legacy.html 


Can . . . not . . . wait for this one.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*BATTLE ROYALE 3D And BATTLE ROYALE II Coming To North America!*



> Quote:
> Yes you read that right! The very successful 2000 Japanese movie BATTLE ROYALE has been converted to 3D for its tenth anniversary and Anchor Bay just picked up the US rights for its distribution! Note that it was never screened in the US as sensitivity was high following Columbine.
> 
> 
> The 3D version will have an R-15 rating in Japan - just as director Kinji Fukasaku's original.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...royale-ii.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Relativity Goes Fishing for David R. Ellis' 'Untitled 3D Shark Thriller'*



> Quote:
> The film, which stars Sara Paxton, Katharine McPhee, Joel David Moore and Donal Logue, is swimming toward a 2011 release date.


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/blo...-r-ellis-48471


----------



## eriaur

Blue Man Group: Mind Blast - S3D - Release Date:2011 (USA) ( imdb )

Conan - 2D-3D ( link )

Shark Night 3D - Release Date:14 September 2011 (USA) ( imdb )

Flying Swords Of Dragon Gate - S3D - Release Date: December 2011 ( link )

*2012:*

Underworld 4 - S3D - Release Date:20 January 2012 (USA) ( imdb )

Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance - S3D - Release Date:17 February 2012 (USA) ( imdb ) ( link )

The Avengers - S3D - Release Date:4 May 2012 (USA) ( imdb )

Men in Black III - S3D - Release Date:25 May 2012 (USA) ( imdb )

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter - S3D - Release Date:22 June 2012 (USA) ( imdb )

Untitled Spider-Man Reboot - S3D - Release Date:3 July 2012 (USA) ( imdb )

Life of Pi - S3D - Release Date:14 December 2012 (USA) ( imdb )

The Hobbit: Part 1 - S3D - Release Date: December 2012 (USA) ( imdb )

Untitled Alien Prequel #1 - S3D - imdb 

Silent Hill: Revelation 3D - S3D - imdb 

Universal Soldier: A New Dimension - S3D - imdb 

Gravity - S3D - imdb 

17 Days of Winter - S3D - imdb 

Dredd - S3D - imdb 

Mad Max: Fury Road - S3D - imdb 

http://boxofficemojo.com/genres/chart/?id=3d.htm


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Catherine Owens To Direct Oscar Wilde's THE SELFISH GIANT In 3D*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...ar-wildes.html


----------



## cakefoo

 Director Carl Rinsch's 47 RONIN Starring Keanu Reeves to be Produced and Released in 3D 


> Quote:
> Based upon a true story, 47 Ronin is the tale of 18th century samurai who head out to avenge the death of their master. It's the most famous tale of the samurai code of honor, bushido. For a director who has yet to make his feature film debut, Rinsch has been attached to some decidedly high-profile projects, and Reeves' work on The Matrix trilogy has him well-versed in martial arts (I know kung-fu). Needless to say, this flick sounds fairly bad-ass on paper. We'll find out if Rinsch lives up to his reputation come November 2012.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Cirque Du Soleil In 3D, Helmed By Cameron.*



> Quote:
> Andrew Adamson and James Cameron are collaberating on a 3D family film celebrating the magic of Cirque du Soleil. The film is described as 'a hybrid combining narrative storytelling with Cirque performances that are being captured in 3D from different themed Cirque du Soleil shows in Las Vegas.' Cameron will act as a producer for the film, and he will be joined by Reel FX Entertainment's Cary Granat and Ed Jones, Cirque du Soleil, and Aron Warner. Cameron and Adamson have worked together capturing 3D Cirque du Soleil footage in the past.


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## cakefoo

Buy the right Tron Legacy Ticket: http://www.cinemablend.com/new/To-3D...ket-22237.html 


Saw it last night in IMAX 3D. It did not best Avatar, imo, but it was good. I will say there were several instances though where I thought the 3D didn't look strong enough, or inconsistently layered. Maybe it was one of the challenges of shooting a movie with so much greenscreen, I don't know.


I also want to talk about the trailers that preceded it.


Green Hornet - This is the benchmark for 3D conversions. I would have believed if they said it had been native. From what I've read the 3D was an afterthought, actually. I would have thought it was at least planned as a 3D film from the very beginning. It bested planned 2D>3D conversion Alice in Wonderland, in my opinion. My only fear is finding out they rushed the other 98% of the movie. But the panel at comic con explained that the long wait for the movie was due to taking the time to do the conversion right. My friend and I are suddenly really looking forward to it.


Pirates 4 looked really good. I've been so eager to see how traditionally shot 2D franchises like Pirates, Spiderman, Transformers, etc would transition into 3D without compromising their cinematography style, and Pirates 4 did not let me down one bit. My only complaint is that the cuts were getting a little too bang-bang to appreciate the 3D. There were several in-your-face moments involving swords, but the gimmickry fit more with Pirate's trademark comedic relief than as a crutch for the rest of the movie's 3D.


Cars 2 and Mars Needs Moms - Mars looks like a wild movie, Cars 2 looks like, well, a sequel to Cars.


IMAX Born to Be Wild - You are there. Stunning. I only hate that these IMAX films don't show anywhere near me.


Thor - It didn't stand out from the other trailers in a good way. It ended with the most chatter amongst the sold-out teen/geek-centric audience, but I have no idea why. Maybe they were all talking about how mediocre it looked. That or they were all complimenting the genericness of it.


To summarize, live action 2D blockbuster franchises transition great in native 3D, and conversions are getting better or worse, depending on how much time you invest. Overall, a very positive sign of what lies ahead for 3D if the effort is put into it.


----------



## Alexx1

I found Tron to be very long and boring.

It was a totall waste of time and money. Next time I'll listen to the critics.










Not even 3D helps that movie out.


----------



## cakefoo

Correction to my post: Green Hornet was shot with 3D in mind. Michel Gondry shot it with 3D in mind, but didn't know if it would even be approved for a conversion. He was excited to get the approval while shooting was still going on, saying "I am going to do things in 3D that have never been done before. I have been thinking about this for years."


----------



## cakefoo

Tron did $43M this weekend, with 82% coming from 3D screens.



http://imgur.com/7PeOf.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## Alexx1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/19674657
> 
> 
> Tron did $43M this weekend, with 82% coming from 3D screens.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7PeOf.png%5B/IMG%5D



$43 mil? Wow! That is weak.

And now with word of mouth on top of that, this movie will be as good as dead in the water.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alexx1* /forum/post/19674889
> 
> 
> $43 mil? Wow! That is weak.
> 
> And now with word of mouth on top of that, this movie will be as good as dead in the water.



$43M is only weak if you're the one who paid to have it made. 15th best opening for a movie this year.


Also, critic reviews =/= word of mouth. The latter has been ok, actually. I see you're not a fan of it, but you =/= everyone.


----------



## cakefoo

 http://collider.com/david-fincher-in...-tattoo/67432/ 



> Quote:
> I'm curious your thoughts on this thing called 3D.
> 
> 
> Fincher: I think it's coolwhen it's done right.
> 
> 
> Exactly. Do you envision yourself, in any of your future projects right now, doing 3D?
> 
> 
> Fincher: Yeah. *20,000 Leagues will be 3D*.


----------



## cakefoo

That's a pretty amazing list! I want to see the bolded:

*January 14 - THE GREEN HORNET - 2D-3D (conversion quality looks great based on trailer, and I think people are underestimating the comedic potential)*

February 4 - James Cameron's SANCTUM - S3D (low budget movie, but should look good)

February 11 - DRIVE ANGRY - S3D (should do fine for a low-budget movie)

February 11 - GNOMEO & JULIET - S3DR (looks half-decent, but not great)

February 14 - NEVER SAY NEVER - S3D (3D and Justin Bieber, but still a "special interests" genre)
*March 11 - MARS NEEDS MOMS! - S3DR (CG and cinematography look top notch and could be a perfect fit for 3D)

April 8 - RIO - S3DR (another good-looking CG cartoon)

April 8 - BORN TO BE WILD - IMAX 3D (looks great, but will do standard 3D imax numbers)*

April (?) - RESCUE 3D - IMAX 3D (never heard of it and can't find anything about it)

May 6 - THOR - 2D-3D (saw the trailer in 3D--- it looked like crap. First major 3D flop of 2011?)

May 13 - PRIEST - 2D-3D - 1.85 (looks kind of generic, along the lines of Resident Evil Afterlife)
*May 20 - PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: ON STRANGER TIDES - S3D (obvious blockbuster is obvious)*

June 3 - KUNG FU PANDA: THE KABOOM OF DOOM - S3DR (another obvious one)

June 17 - THE GREEN LANTERN - 2D-3D (seen too little, don't know yet)

June 24 - CARS 2 - S3DR (blockbuster)

June 24 -RISE OF THE APES - S3D (director's history doesn't instill confidence)
*July 1 - TRANSFORMERS: DARK OF THE MOON - S3D (blockbuster)

July 15 - HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS: PART 2 - 2D-3D (blockbuster)

July 22 - CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE FIRST AVENGER - 2D-3D (I'm just leery about all these superhero movies causing comic book fatigue. I don't think it looks bad at all though)*

August 3 - SMURFS 3D - 2D-3D (Star-studded box office flop? And another iffy director )

August 5 - THE DARKEST HOUR 3D - S3D (don't know what this is)

August 19 - SPY KIDS 4: ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD - S3D (crappy movie that will unfortunately recoup its low budget and justify another sequel)

August 19 - CONAN (seems iffy, leaning towards failure)

August 19 - FRIGHT NIGHT 3D - S3D (another iffy, but sliiightly optimistic because it's a comedy)

August 26 - FINAL DESTINATION 5 - S3D (franchise seems to be doing ok, nothing really special though)

September 16 - DOLPHIN TALE 3D - S3D (B-movie for kids, surely)

September 23 - JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH 2 - S3D (will probably do similar numbers as Journey 1)
*October 14 - THE THREE MUSKETEERS 3D - S3D (I like most of Paul Thomas Anderson's films, I have no reason to doubt the quality of this one)

October 21 - CONTAGION - S3D (huge names attached to this, can't find anything to doubt its quality thusfar)*

November 4 - PUSS IN BOOTS - S3DR (Shrek spinoff, could be good)

November 11 - ARTHUR CHRISTMAS - S3DR (teaser looks pretty nice)

November 18 - HAPPY FEET 2 IN 3D - S3DR (blockbuster)
*December 9 - HUGO CABRET - S3D (it's hard to gauge how good a movie could be without having seen anything but a couple production photos, but I have a feeling Scorsese won't go wrong)*

December 16 - ALVIN AND THE CHIPMUNKS: CHIP-WRECKED (crappy movie that will unfortunately recoup its low budget and justify another sequel)
*December 23 - THE ADVENTURES OF TINTIN: SECRET OF THE UNICORN - S3D (just so much talent behind this movie, it's gonna be epic)*


Hopefully Netflix starts offering 3DBD rentals this year, because aside from the 12 I bolded I don't think I'd pay $10+ to see anything else.


And how did I miss the news that a movie like Contagion was going to be 3D?


----------



## cakefoo

You need Rango up there (March 4th)


----------



## eriaur

*Some titles for the 2011 3D Theaterical Movie Tentative Schedule :*


December 1 - Dredd - S3D


Link: http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEOpYVRRSS25TO 

IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1343727/ 


Christmas 2011 - A Very Harold & Kumar Christmas - S3D


Link: http://collider.com/thomas-lennon-in...ng-nuns/42336/ 


2011 - Bait - S3D


Link: http://www.variety.com/article/VR111...?refCatId=1009 


December 2011 - Flying Swords Of Dragon Gate


link: http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...g-fu-epic.html


----------



## eriaur

*Some titles for the 2012 3D Theaterical Movie Tentative Schedule :*


January 20 - Underworld 4: New Dawn - S3D


Link: http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...red-epics.html 

IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1496025/ 


February 17 - Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance - S3D


Link: http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEBULAKpJa4bFB 

IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1071875/ 


May 4 - The Avengers - S3D


Link: http://collider.com/the-avengers-3d-...studios/44081/ 

IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0848228/ 


June 22 - Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter - S3D


Link: http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...h-abraham.html 

IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1611224/ 


November 21 - 47 Ronin - S3D


Link : http://collider.com/47-ronin-3d-kean...-rinsch/63978/ 

IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1335975/ 

*No release date yet:*


Silent Hill: Revelation 3D - S3D


Link: http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/22338 

IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0938330/ 


Gravity - S3D (Alfonso Cuarón)


Link: http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...s-clooney.html 

IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1454468/ 


Jack the Giant Killer - S3D


Link: http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/1...s-he-will.html 

IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1351685/ 


17 Days of Winter - S3D


Link : http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/0...d-brevigs.html 

IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1608499/ 


Universal Soldier: A New Dimension - S3D


Link: http://www.dolph-ultimate.com/dolph-..._soldier4.html 

IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1659343/


----------



## Lazarus Dark

Tron was my last hope for 3D and it failed. I completely abandoned conversions after Alice in Wonderland, hoping that native 3d would still hold up, but both Resident Evil: Afterlife and Tron:Legacy (along with Shrek ever after 3d and how to train dragon 3d) failed to live up to the high bar set by Avatar (and, for me, Coraline). Oh, RE4 and Tron looked okay, but I could just as easily watch them in 2d with exactly the same enjoyment, whereas Avatar is unwatchable in 2d for me and Coraline, while still good in 2d, I still miss the 3d (can't do the washed-out anaglyph personally). Note, I saw all these on the same 3d theater, so it's the movie.


So I'm done with 3d. Avatar showed what can be done, but no one seems able to replicate it. I'm not wasting an extra couple bucks for eyestrain with no rewards.


I don't know if anyone was using the Google calender I made (google doesn't give any stats as to who is using it), but I'm giving it up as I don't care anymore. (I made the calender so people wouldn't make the mistake of seeing conversions/ripoffs, but I just don't care to see ANY 3d anymore). So if anyone wants to take over the Google calender and keep it updated, pm me and I will hand over administration of it.


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lazarus Dark* /forum/post/19758006
> 
> 
> Tron was my last hope for 3D and it failed. I completely abandoned conversions after Alice in Wonderland, hoping that native 3d would still hold up, but both Resident Evil: Afterlife and Tron:Legacy (along with Shrek ever after 3d and how to train dragon 3d) failed to live up to the high bar set by Avatar (and, for me, Coraline). Oh, RE4 and Tron looked okay, but I could just as easily watch them in 2d with exactly the same enjoyment, whereas Avatar is unwatchable in 2d for me and Coraline, while still good in 2d, I still miss the 3d (can't do the washed-out anaglyph personally). Note, I saw all these on the same 3d theater, so it's the movie.
> 
> 
> So I'm done with 3d. Avatar showed what can be done, but no one seems able to replicate it. I'm not wasting an extra couple bucks for eyestrain with no rewards.
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone was using the Google calender I made (google doesn't give any stats as to who is using it), but I'm giving it up as I don't care anymore. (I made the calender so people wouldn't make the mistake of seeing conversions/ripoffs, but I just don't care to see ANY 3d anymore). So if anyone wants to take over the Google calender and keep it updated, pm me and I will hand over administration of it.







good bye


----------



## eriaur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lazarus Dark* /forum/post/19758006
> 
> 
> So I'm done with 3d. Avatar showed what can be done, but no one seems able to replicate it. I'm not wasting an extra couple bucks for eyestrain with no rewards.



3D technology improves.

Cinematographers 3D skills improves


Looking forward to: (all native 3D)

*Sanctum* Cameron producer

Drive Angry (maybe)
*Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides* Cinematography by Dariusz Wolski

Rise of the Apes
*Transformers: Dark of the Moon*

Untitled 3D Shark Thriller David R. Ellis, Cinematography by Gary Capo

The Three Musketeers
*Contagion* Steven Soderbergh
*Bait* Cinematography by Ross Emery

Dredd (team behind District 9)
*The Invention of Hugo Cabret* Martin Scorsese
*Underworld 4: New Dawn* (Shooting on RED Epic 5K Cameras) release: 20 January 2012
*The Avengers*
*Men in Black III*
*Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter* Tim Burton, Timur Bekmambetov
*Untitled Spider-Man Reboot* Cinematography by John Schwartzman (Shooting on RED Epic 5K Cameras) 3 July 2012
*The Hobbit: Part 1* Cinematography by Andrew Lesnie (Shooting on RED Epic 5K Cameras)
*Jack the Giant Killer* Bryan Singer (Shooting on RED Epic 5K Cameras)
*Gravity* Alfonso Cuarón
*Life of Pi*
*17 DAYS OF WINTER* Eric Brevig
*Untitled Alien Prequel #1* Ridley Scott, Cinematography by Dariusz Wolski (Shooting on RED Epic 5K Cameras)

*MarketSaw - More EPIC News! Red Epic Cameras To Be Used For Ridley Scott's ALIEN Prequels* 











> Quote:
> Wow. The RED EPIC digital camera has come a long way in the past couple of months! How is this for a lineup of blockbuster movies that will be utilizing the camera:
> 
> 
> - THE HOBBIT - Peter Jackson
> 
> - SPIDER-MAN - Marc Webb
> 
> 
> And now...
> 
> - ALIEN PREQUELS - Ridley Scott!
> 
> *According to Jim Jannard, founder of RED, this is what cinematographer Dariusz Wolski (ON STRANGER TIDES, ALICE IN WONDERLAND, EAGLE EYE, CRIMSON TIDE) said recently:*
> 
> 
> "In my opinion, the new Red Epic camera is about to revolutionize all spectrums of the film industry. I am going to use Epics in my new project directed by Ridley Scott. I am amazed with the quality of the image and the fact that you can shoot 5k at 120fps without compromising resolution, and most of all the size of the camera. Combined with the Element Technica Atom 3d rig, we will be able to shoot a 3d movie with the flexibility of a conventional cinema camera. I don't see anything that comes close to it at the moment. I can't even imagine the potential Epic will have on the big blockbuster industry as well as independent cinema."


 *MarketSaw - Is SPIDER-MAN Going To Be Shot With The New RED EPICs?? And The RED ONE Intercuts Well With Anamorphic Film* 



> Quote:
> *Schwartzman (THE GREEN HORNET, PEARL HARBOUR, ARMAGEDDON, THE ROCK) on the new 5K RED EPIC:*
> 
> 
> "I have been part of a very select group of DP's that have actually shot with the EPIC and I can tell that the 3lb 5K camera is a game changer, end of story, game over, pick your cliche'. I will tell you this I have shot more tests on the EPIC than probably any other DP other than my mate Andrew Lesnie who is doing the "Hobbit", we skype daily about how this camera blows our mutual minds, when you see these image projected at 4K it's like looking a vistavision."


 *MarketSaw - THE HOBBIT Will Be Shot With At Least 30 New RED EPICs At 5K Resolution* 











> Quote:
> Why should Jackson be excited? The RED ONE cameras shoot digitally at 4K resolution, while the new RED EPICS will capture 5K resolution at 120 frames+ / second!! Yes you read that correctly. The EPIC will have the highest dynamic range ever for a digital camera too.
> 
> 
> Further, as THE HOBBIT(s) will be shot in native stereoscopic 3D, Jackson must be reveling in the smaller size and weight of the EPICS.
> 
> *Jackson said:*
> 
> 
> "I have always liked the look of Red footage. I'm not a scientist or mathematician, but the image Red produces has a much more filmic feel than most of the other digital formats. I find the picture quality appealing and attractive, and with the Epic, Jim and his team have gone even further. It is a fantastic tool, the Epic not only has cutting edge technology, incredible resolution and visual quality, but it is also a very practical tool for film makers. Many competing digital systems require the cameras to be tethered to large cumbersome VTR machines. The Epic gives us back the ability to be totally cable free, even when working in stereo."


 *MarketSaw - CONFIRMED! As We Suspected SPIDER-MAN Is Being Shot In 3D With RED EPICS* 



> Quote:
> *Here is what Schwartzman had to say on the reduser boards afterwards:*
> 
> 
> "Today was Epic, Monday December 6 marks the first day the Red Epic camera was used to shoot a major studio motion picture.
> 
> I can say for certainty the camera does exist and boy is it ready for primetime, as a matter of fact it's a true game changer.
> 
> 
> We shot in 3D with 4 Epics mounted on 2 3ality TS-5 rigs today, we did 22 set ups, including running high speed and the images look stunning!
> 
> 
> For the first time in digital cinematography, small size doesn't come with a resolution penalty, as a matter of fact there isn't a higher resolution camera available other than IMAX, and this one weighs 5lbs with an ultra prime on it, suddenly 3D isn't a 100lb beast!
> 
> We had the cameras on dollies and a libra head today and we flew the 3D rig like it was an Arri 435.
> 
> 
> The images we made today were stunning, rich beautiful color and the resolution of a vistavision camera all in a package the size of a Hasselblad 501.
> 
> We are shooting 2.40 at 5K, there wasn't a hiccup from the cameras all day, the data was flawless, and there was a lot of it. I can tell you without these cameras it would be impossible to move a 3D rig in the ways that THIS story demands, if Jim and the crew hadn't made these cameras available to us I don't think we could have shot this movie the way our director envisioned it in 3D.


 *MarketSaw - UNDERWORLD 4 Will Shoot With RED EPICS* 



> Quote:
> Another one! THE HOBBIT, SPIDER-MAN, ALIEN Prequels and now UNDERWORLD 4!! All shot in stereoscopic 3D. All shot with RED EPICs. Impressive start for this new 5K camera isn't it?
> 
> 
> Clearly there is good competition for the existing offerings from the Pace FUSION system as well as 3ality Digital. Healthy times indeed for the 3D industry!
> 
> *James McQuaide, SVP Production, Lakeshore Entertainment stated:*
> 
> 
> "With the EPIC, RED has clearly elevated their game into the stratosphere - all the tapeless workflow efficiencies are still present but the image quality is now every bit as staggering as the rumors we've all heard. And being an S3D show, that we can put two EPICs on an Atom rig and hand-hold a shot, frees us to both practically and creatively shoot the picture exactly as we want. I Know it's been said before but, plain-and-simple, for both film-makers and ultimately the audience, the Epic is a game-changer."


 *MarketSaw - And Now Bryan Singer Announces He Will Shoot With The RED EPIC for JACK THE GIANT KILLER* 



> Quote:
> *Director Bryan Singer said this personally on the RedUser Forums:*
> 
> 
> "I'm very much looking forward to using the EPIC Red for my next movie "Jack the Giant Killer" which will be shot in, what else, 3D. The camera's incredibly compact size and extraordinary resolution are ideal for the 3D format. But more importantly "Jack the Giant Killer" is my first movie set in a time before electricity. The EPIC's extraordinary exposure latitude will allow me to more effectively explore the use of natural light."


----------



## cakefoo

Nice James Cameron interview, plus video, on Sanctum, and 3D's future

http://screenrant.com/james-cameron-...r-rothc-95273/


----------



## cakefoo

Lee if you're going to update this thread you need to, well, update the thread










Rango on March 4th and Sherlock Holmes 2 is 2011 as well.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Francis Ford Coppola Using 3D For TWIXT NOW AND SUNRISE!!*



> Quote:
> The godfather of cinema himself is continuing his use of 3D (he first used 3D in CAPTAIN EO) in his new directorial effort TWIXT NOW AND SUNRISE. The movie is in the horror genre (with similarities to Edgar Allan Poe) that has signed on Val Kilmer, Elle Fanning, Bruce Dern, Joanne Whalley, Ben Chaplin, Don Novello, David Paymer, and Alden Erenreich.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...for-twixt.html


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/19792700
> 
> 
> Lee if you're going to update this thread you need to, well, update the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rango on March 4th and Sherlock Holmes 2 is 2011 as well.



I can't find anything that says they are 3D films. You have any links that do?


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19792794
> 
> 
> I can't find anything that says they are 3D films. You have any links that do?



Sherlock 2 - many articles say it will be 3D, but I don't take it as a 100% positive. All I can find are a few interviews with the writers and Guy Ritchie, saying how awesome it would be in 3D. Maybe have an asterisk marked "plausible" on it.


Rango, it's bugging the hell out of me, I can't find anything like an announcement or a RealD logo on the official trailers. But a theater chain has it listed: http://www.empiretheatres.com/reald-3d/comingsoon 


Also, I could have sworn I saw the trailer in 3D when I saw Tron.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/19793093
> 
> 
> Sherlock 2 - many articles say it will be 3D, but I don't take it as a 100% positive. All I can find are a few interviews with the writers and Guy Ritchie, saying how awesome it would be in 3D. Maybe have an asterisk marked "plausible" on it.
> 
> 
> Rango, it's bugging the hell out of me, I can't find anything like an announcement or a RealD logo on the official trailers. But a theater chain has it listed: http://www.empiretheatres.com/reald-3d/comingsoon
> 
> 
> Also, I could have sworn I saw the trailer in 3D when I saw Tron.



Again, I don't see anything that says it will be 3D:

http://www.rangomovie.com/


----------



## cakefoo

My friend swears along with myself that we saw the 3D trailer for Rango in front of Tron.


For what that's worth


----------



## cakefoo

 December 2011 - Jet Li's FLYING SWORDS OF DRAGON INN


----------



## eriaur

*Peter Berg’s BATTLESHIP Will NOT Be in 3D:*

Collider - Peter Berg’s BATTLESHIP Will NOT Be in 3D 

MarketSaw - Huge Casting News: Neeson Signs On For BATTLESHIP And Caine Close To Joining JOURNEY 2 

"Even though director Peter Berg is not shooting the movie in 3D, I am still covering it in case Universal decides to convert it in post production (and hopefully doing a good job of it). After all, the project did start out as being shot in native 3D."


----------



## cakefoo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *eriaur* 
*Peter Berg's BATTLESHIP Will NOT Be in 3D:*

Collider - Peter Berg's BATTLESHIP Will NOT Be in 3D 

MarketSaw - Huge Casting News: Neeson Signs On For BATTLESHIP And Caine Close To Joining JOURNEY 2 

"Even though director Peter Berg is not shooting the movie in 3D, I am still covering it in case Universal decides to convert it in post production (and hopefully doing a good job of it). After all, the project did start out as being shot in native 3D."
Didn't know it existed until Cameron bashed it the other day.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*First Looks At SPIDER-MAN And CAPTAIN AMERICA!!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...r-man-and.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*David Fincher Says 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea Will Be In 3D*

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/David...-3D-22421.html 

http://screenrant.com/david-fincher-...d-sandy-94386/


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Green Hornet cost $110 million to produce, including 3D conversion. Releasing the film in 3D boosted the film's earning potential, with about 62% of the opening gross coming from 3D screens, and about 7% from 3D Imax Digital locations.


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...-weekend-72264


----------



## Lee Stewart

*IMAX and Paramount To Release 4 3D Films In 2011*

Quote:

Imax announced it has entered into an exclusive agreement with Viacom's Paramount Pictures to release four of the studio's biggest films in 2011. The films Super 8, Transformers: Dark of the Moon, Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol and The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicornwill open in Imax theaters around the world. Sony Pictures will handle most of the movie distribution and marketing overseas.
Quote:

Analysts expect sequels and 3D releases to generate strong gains at the box office in 2011. Analyst Barton Crockett of Lazard Capital projects there will be 39 3D movie releases in 2011, up from 24 in 2010. Total 3D box office revenues will increase 57.4% to $4.6 billion from $2.9 billion in 2010.
 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59 











I see no evidence that either Super 8 or Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol are 3D movies.


???????


----------



## cakefoo

You're not wrong, unfortunately. MI and Super 8 are not 3D, just IMAX. I have to wonder if someone else wrote the headline, because the writer of the article seemed to acknowledge that only TF and TinTin were being presented in 3D.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*HELLO! Keanu Reeves Says Two More 3D Matrix Movies In Dev *AND* He Is Working On A 3D Samurai Movie Right Now!!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...re-matrix.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Confirmed: WRATH OF THE TITANS Will Be Shot In Native 3D *AND* With RED Epic Cameras!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...l-be-shot.html


----------



## eriaur

Excited to see what they can do With the 5K RED Epic Cameras!

Quote:

*Dariusz Wolski Alien Prequels*

"In my opinion, the new Red Epic camera is about to revolutionize all spectrums of the film industry.

able to shoot a 3d movie with the flexibility of a conventional cinema camera.
Quote:

*John Schwartzman Spider-Man Reboot*

"I can tell that the 3lb 5K camera is a game changer, end of story, game over, pick your cliche'.

Without these cameras it would be impossible to move a 3D rig in the ways that THIS story demands,

we flew the 3D rig like it was an Arri 435
Quote:

*James McQuaide*

"That we can put two EPICs on an Atom rig and hand-hold a shot, frees us to both practically and creatively shoot the picture exactly as we want. I Know it's been said before but, plain-and-simple, for both film-makers and ultimately the audience, the Epic is a game-changer."
Quote:

*Peter Jackson*

"cutting edge technology, incredible resolution and visual quality, but it is also a very practical tool for film makers.


----------



## cakefoo

 DreamWorks Animation Announces Next 3D Film: 'Rise of the Guardians' 

Quote:

DreamWorks Animation has announced details of its next 3D feature, "Rise of the Guardians," which it will release Nov. 21, 2012.


The film will be executive-produced by Guillermo del Toro and Michael Siegel, and voice-star Hugh Jackman, Jude Law, Alec Baldwin, Chris Pine and Isla Fisher.


Peter Ramsey will direct the film, which is adapted from the William Joyce kiddie book "The Guardians of Childhood."
Not a confirmation that they mean stereoscopic (they could just mean rendered in 3D CG) but it's Dreamworks so...


At first I thought this was a sequel to Owls of Ga'hoole, heh...


----------



## eriaur

JCVD plays in «Наполеон капут!» (akaNapoleon Kaput)

http://www.stereoscopynews.com/hotne...ys-in-l-r.html


----------



## cakefoo

JCVD diving over the hoods of cars in slow-mo 3D... WITH mullet!


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> James Cameron has spoken frequently about his intention to turn his mega-hit Avatar into a trilogy. Cameron tells EW, “I am in the process of writing the next two Avatar films now. We are planning to shoot them together and post them together, and we will probably release them not quite back to back, but about a year apart.” Now, according to the director himself speaking at the PGA Awards on Saturday, those two sequels have release dates, "Christmas ’14 and ’15 is the current plan." Now fans just have to wait only three more years for a return to Pandora.


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## cakefoo

It's probably old, but Ridley Scott's Alien project has changed to Prometheus. But I don't know if Dariusz Wolski will remain for cinematography (he was going to use the Red Epic 3D rig for Alien).


----------



## eriaur

No change in cinematography







http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1446714/fullcredits#cast


----------



## ricabullah

Remember Casablanca or James Bond series.


VHS > VCD/SVCD > Laser > DVD > 2D BD...


They have been re-mastered over and over in various formats using the same master.


The end of the story.


This time they have to be shot as 3D.


Same stories but *new shots*; at least an important contribution to re-activate the cinema sector.


EDIT: I would use four stereoscopic cameras for the next step: North, South, West, East for scanning the full image in 360 degrees...







(Holographic BD, why not, on CES 2018







)


----------



## Lee Stewart

*40% Of All Regal Screens Have Switched And Are Switching To RealD 3D!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...-switched.html


----------



## AVSF President

Goodness!! Lots of activity happening this past week!! 3Drrific!


----------



## Lee Stewart

*John Woo's THE KILLER Under Contract Again!*

Quote:

Here is the official press release (emphasis is mine):

Los Angeles, 31 January 2011: Essential Entertainment has joined Lion Rock Productions in its remake of THE KILLER in 3D, currently in pre-production, which will be directed by John H. Lee (A Moment to Remember, Saying Good-bye One day) and written by Josh Campbell. Jung Woo-Sung (Reign of Assassins, The Good, The Bad, The Weird) will star in this English language re-telling of John Woo’s iconic action masterpiece, with additional cast to be announced shortly. The film will be produced by Woo (Face/Off, Mission: Impossible II) and Terence Chang under their Lion Rock Productions banner. Essential Entertainment will be handling worldwide sales.
 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...act-again.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*RealD Introduces XLW Cinema System for 3D Projection in Premium Large Screen Venues*



> Quote:
> 1.0 Throw Ratio Designed for Large Stadium Seating Auditoriums With Screens up to 82 Feet Wide
> 
> 
> The XLW Cinema System utilizes light efficiency technology introduced with the XL Cinema System, which captures light lost by other 3D projection technologies and recycles it back onto the screen for a brighter and more immersive 3D experience. By utilizing a single digital cinema projector, XLW Cinema Systems do not suffer from the imbalance and misalignment issues of dual projector systems and offer exhibitors cost savings on power usage and equipment such as projectors and lamps.


 http://www.dcinematoday.com/dc/pr.aspx?newsID=2160


----------



## beatles99

To put us back on the thread subject I've just seen the annoucement of the new Narnia that was shown in theatres in 3d *is not* (so far) being released in 3d only 2d sorry pips


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles99* /forum/post/19938065
> 
> 
> To put us back on the thread subject I've just seen the annoucement of the new Narnia that was shown in theatres in 3d *is not* (so far) being released in 3d only 2d sorry pips



LOL - wrong thread. You want THIS thread:

*The Official AVS 3D Blu-ray Topic!*

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1235684


----------



## cakefoo

 http://collider.com/jerry-bruckheime...spaihts/74690/ 


Be on the lookout for this one. No speculation, let alone confirmation that it'll be 3D so far, but Jerry Bruckheimer (directing Pirates 4 3D, of course) is developing a "space adventure" film pitched by screenwriter Jon Spaihts (who wrote the first draft of the 3D Alien prequel, and also Darkest Hour 3D). It just seems like a logical fit for 3D.


----------



## markmathers

Looks like there are a handful of movies coming to theaters in 3d soon. Many of the movies advertised during the super bowl are 3d. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## cakefoo

I saw trailers for Transformers 3, Rio, Mars Needs Moms, Pirates 4 and Kung Fu Panda 2.


And then of course, the outcasts, the conversions- Captain America and Thor. I wouldn't mind so much if they were planned for 3D from the start like Alice in Wonderland and to some extent Green Hornet, but based on the trailers, both look like they were shot as 2D movies only. And from seeing the conversion job of Thor in the trailer before Tron Legacy, they aren't even trying.


----------



## cakefoo

Collider has all the 3D and 2D trailers from the Super Bowl: http://collider.com/all-super-bowl-movie-ads/74934/


----------



## eriaur

For the list:

A Very Harold & Kumar Christmas (2011) - IMDb - S3D - Release Date: Christmas 2011 (USA)


Link: Thomas Lennon Interview A VERY HAROLD AND KUMAR CHRISTMAS 3D 


"He also confirmed the movie gets released Christmas of 2011"

Twixt Now and Sunrise (2011) - IMDb - S3D - Release Date: 2011 (USA)


Link: MarketSaw - Francis Ford Coppola Using 3D For TWIXT NOW AND SUNRISE!! 


"Coppola will be using 3D for a segment of the movie (ala TRON: LEGACY) and not its entirety apparently."

47 Ronin (2011) - IMDb - S3D - Release Date: 21 November 2012 (USA)


Link: 47 RONIN 3D Starring Keanu Reeves to be Produced and Released in 3D


----------



## Lee Stewart

^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Thanks!


----------



## Lee Stewart

*James Cameron Sends Shawn Levy On A FANTASTIC VOYAGE!*



> Quote:
> Apparently director Shawn Levy (NIGHT AT THE MUSEUM, REAL STEEL) has been tapped to helm producer James Cameron's FANTASTIC VOYAGE for Fox!


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...n-levy-on.html


----------



## AVSF President

Anybody seen the Sanctum? How was it?


----------



## StvRbrsn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19993708
> 
> 
> Anybody seen the Sanctum? How was it?




Another great thread!


Reviews have been bad (good eye candy, bad acting), will still buy though for the eye candy.


----------



## AVSF President

^That's a very good point!


----------



## StvRbrsn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19994158
> 
> 
> ^That's a very good point!



I give most every movie a shot, so crap in 3D has got to better than crap in 2D...Right?


----------



## cakefoo

I updated my graph with Sanctum, "Gnomeo and Juliet" and "Justin Bieber: Never Say Never."



http://imgur.com/T4MZi.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## HTFAN007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19993708
> 
> 
> Anybody seen the Sanctum? How was it?



Just saw The Sanctum this afternoon. I agree with the reviews for the most part. Not too thrilling a plot. If this was supposed to be a horror (scary) film it failed miserably. Just people getting into situations they can't get out of in an underwater cave.


The 3D I thought in general was good. No pop-outs to speak of other than bubbles underwater and an occasional divers fin or flipper in your face as they swam along. (See, just nothing to get real excited about.) Good 3D depth throughout the movie and the 3D did add something to the enjoyment in the cave scenes and underwater scenes. I doubt that I will buy it for my library however.


By the way, if you are claustophobic (sp) this probably is not for you.


----------



## eriaur

*Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters*

HANSEL & GRETEL: WITCH HUNTERS, Starring Jeremy Renner and Gemma Arterton, Set for March 2, 2012 

Paramount Schedules Hansel & Gretel 3D' For March 2, 2012; MGM Co-Financing - Deadline.com 

Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters (2012) - IMDb


----------



## cakefoo

A dark edgy Pinnochio remake is incoming, produced and co-written by Guillermo Del Toro.

http://www.deadline.com/2011/02/guil...son-and-pathe/


----------



## cakefoo

The Great Gatsby is official, and will star Leonardo DiCaprio.


source: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...-gatsby-159533 


And Hugo Cabret has been taken over from Sony by Paramount and moved to Thanksgiving, 11/23.


source: http://www.deadline.com/2011/02/para...-thanksgiving/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Disney set to start on a 3D animated film about planes*

http://www.shockya.com/news/2011/02/...-about-planes/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Rutger Hauer Is Van Helsing In Dario Argento's DRACULA 3D*

http://twitchfilm.com/news/2011/02/r...ontent=Twitter


----------



## cakefoo

Gotta update page 1 with Great Gatsby, Pinnochio and Dracula. It's killing me


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20041863
> 
> 
> Gotta update page 1 with Great Gatsby, Pinnochio and Dracula. It's killing me



Can you provide the release dates?


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20041999
> 
> 
> Can you provide the release dates?



No. But the projects exist, so it's not like it would be misinformation to put them on a TBD list. For track-keeping purposes, include the year each movie was announced, that way you can know how long something's been sitting on the shelf for, and you can pull it from the list after a few years of inactivity.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20043353
> 
> 
> No. But the projects exist, so it's not like it would be misinformation to put them on a TBD list. For track-keeping purposes, include the year each movie was announced, that way you can know how long something's been sitting on the shelf for, and you can pull it from the list after a few years of inactivity.



Are they scheduled for 2012? That's as far as I am keeping track


----------



## cakefoo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* 
Are they scheduled for 2012? That's as far as I am keeping track
I can understand your reasoning, but I wish there were at least a pile we could chuck all these other movies into. As a group we'd have an easier time than the guys who run the 3D sites. We wouldn't have to feel obligated to make sure the list is 100% complete; just that it's _the most_ complete.


I think all that's known is that Gatsby starts shooting in August , Pinnochio starts production this year , and Dracula in May .


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20045084
> 
> 
> I can understand your reasoning, but I wish there were at least a pile we could chuck all these other movies into. As a group we'd have an easier time than the guys who run the 3D sites. We wouldn't have to feel obligated to make sure the list is 100% complete; just that it's _the most_ complete.
> 
> 
> I think all that's known is that Gatsby starts shooting in August , Pinnochio starts production this year , and Dracula in May .



Well, I will definitely be on the lookout. I check IMDB an average of twice a week on films with no release dates.


And of course, any help you can provide is always welcome










My problem is space. I could start another list of films that have been announced as intended for production.


Let me noodle it for a bit - get back to you.


----------



## Lee Stewart

OK - with a little help I have solved the space problem so I will now be starting a new list called:

*3D Movies In Preproduction*


Will be the fourth post in the thread


----------



## cakefoo

Clash 2 will be 1.85:1

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...to-3d-for.html 


He also mentions there is a 3D conversion of Inception going around as a sort of tech demo.


----------



## cakefoo

Ok, I just saw the Clash aspect ratio on Collider and Marketsaw says 1.8:5


2.3:5 is also mentioned in the Marketsaw article.


What is this? Is it some other-national way of saying 1.85:1 and 2.35:1? The first time I read it I misread it as such. Apologies if my take-away was incorrect.


----------



## markmathers

I noticed that too. Thought I read it wrong too but I would assume its the same?


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I just saw the Clash aspect ratio on Collider and Marketsaw says 1.8:5
> 
> 
> 2.3:5 is also mentioned in the Marketsaw article.
> 
> 
> What is this? Is it some other-national way of saying 1.85:1 and 2.35:1? The first time I read it I misread it as such. Apologies if my take-away was incorrect.



It is from an article writer who is too lazy or ignorant to correct the typos and/or check what the format should be and just typing in the digits with a period and colon and hoping it is mostly right.


Very shoddy, if you can't be bothered to present ratios properly.


IMHO,


shinksma


----------



## Lee Stewart

*FDA Greenlights Kodak Laser Projection Technology*

Quote:

The FDA (Food and Drug Administration) has approved a variance that allows for the sale of KODAK Laser Projector Systems using KODAK Laser Projection Technology to cinema exhibitors without the need for individual site or show operator variances. This is an important step forward in delivering brighter 2D and 3D images that provide higher dynamic range and a wider color gamut to theaters
*SNIP*

http://www.dcinematoday.com/dc/PR.aspx?newsID=2193


----------



## cakefoo

Oz: The Great and the Powerful (2013)


Shooting begins in July. I'd place my money on native 3D.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20068163
> 
> 
> Oz: The Great and the Powerful (2013)
> 
> 
> Shooting begins in July. I'd place my money on native 3D.





> Quote:
> 3D feature movie will be based on a series of excerpts from several books about the Wizard of Oz written by L. Frank Baum.


 http://oz-the-great-and-powerful-tra...downey-jr.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*'Star Wars: Episode I' 3D Gets Theatrical Release Date From Lucasfilm, Fox*



> Quote:
> Lucasfilm Ltd. and 20th Century Fox will release the 3D version of Star Wars: Episode I:The Phantom Menace on Feb. 10, 2012.


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...se-date-163858


----------



## ElwayLite

Nice, Ill be inline to buy these, but not watching them at the movies. Im enjoying a new 73" 3D DLP, and feel no need for theaters now.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElwayLite* /forum/post/20092397
> 
> 
> Nice, Ill be inline to buy these, but not watching them at the movies. Im enjoying a new 73" 3D DLP, and feel no need for theaters now.



LOL - you can wait to see it on your less then 73" display (remember, it will be letterboxed) probably a year after it it's the theaters. I wil see it the first week it is in release on a 50 foot screen. Using a professional 3D projector.


----------



## ElwayLite

Nah, theater is old news for me. $40 for the wife and I to listen cell phones and jerkoffs in the back. Pass... I saw one flick last year, and thats because I got one free ticket. Ive seen Lucas Wars so many times, waiting is not even anywhere near an issue


----------



## cakefoo

I guess some people think two years is too long to go without another Resident Evil movie:

Releases 9/14/2012


----------



## ElwayLite

Well, the ending of RE4 left it wide open, I mean it wasn't even an ending.


----------



## cakefoo

Dreamworks just went ahead and claimed a bunch of territory, heheh...


* Kung Fu Panda 2 - May 26, 2011

* Puss In Boots - November 4, 2011

* Madagascar 3 - June 8, 2012

* Rise of the Guardians - November 21, 2012

* The Croods - March 1, 2013

* Turbo - June 7, 2013

* Me and My Shadow - November 8, 2013

* Mr. Peabody & Sherman - March 21, 2014

* How to Train Your Dragon 2 - June 20, 2014

http://collider.com/dreamworks-anima...ynopsis/79510/


----------



## whitetrash66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20119264
> 
> 
> Dreamworks just went ahead and claimed a bunch of territory, heheh...
> 
> 
> * Kung Fu Panda 2 - May 26, 2011
> 
> * Puss In Boots - November 4, 2011
> 
> * Madagascar 3 - June 8, 2012
> 
> * Rise of the Guardians - November 21, 2012
> 
> * The Croods - March 1, 2013
> 
> * Turbo - June 7, 2013
> 
> * Me and My Shadow - November 8, 2013
> 
> * Mr. Peabody & Sherman - March 21, 2014
> 
> * How to Train Your Dragon 2 - June 20, 2014
> 
> http://collider.com/dreamworks-anima...ynopsis/79510/





Gee, maybe by the time the last one comes out, dreamworks will actually be offering them without a samsung starter pack







Stupid dreamworks


----------



## Mikewarrior

Possible *DooM* Reboot in 3D

http://www.whatsplaying.com.au/2011/...you-hollywood/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Why Disney's 'Mars Needs Moms' Bombed*



> Quote:
> Robert Zemeckis' motion-capture animated film cost $150 million to produce but earned only $6.9 million in its debut at the domestic box office.


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...ds-moms-167551


----------



## eriaur

 3D technology has even sceptical directors embracing another dimension | Film | guardian.co.uk 



> Quote:
> Steven Soderbergh has also worked on two abortive 3D projects, Contagion (eventually shot in 2D instead) and a Cleopatra musical.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*James Cameron 'Fully Intends' to Make 'Avatar 2 and 3' at Higher Frame Rates*



> Quote:
> He says at CinemaCon that he is looking seriously at 48 and 60 frames per second.


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...ds-make-172916 


EDIT:


additional info:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...try-use-173577 

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...ectacular.html


----------



## cakefoo

 http://collider.com/static-milo-vent...-paxton/83223/ 


I thought it was interesting the amount of money being spent to shoot this movie.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20238915
> 
> http://collider.com/static-milo-vent...-paxton/83223/
> 
> 
> I thought it was interesting the amount of money being spent to shoot this movie.



I thought there was a zero missing but guess not:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hea...n-board-173632


----------



## cakefoo

 http://collider.com/david-heyman-dav...-part-2/83444/ 


Nice to get a confirmation from the producers that Harry Potter part 2 WILL be in 3D:



> Quote:
> It's probably gonna be more subtle than on some films, we're not gonna have tons of stuff flying out the screen, we'll have some but not much. The depth will not necessarily be as great as some films. But it will make the film feel larger, be more immersive, and I think it will add to the stories as opposed to take away.



I don't know what to think about that though. It all depends on their intended meaning.


Also they're working on the 3D Blu-ray of part 1.


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20238915
> 
> http://collider.com/static-milo-vent...-paxton/83223/
> 
> 
> I thought it was interesting the amount of money being spent to shoot this movie.



Is that a typo?


----------



## eriaur

 3D Movies at the Box Office - Box Office Mojo :


- Hoodwinked Too! Hood VS. Evil , - The Lorax , - Deep Gold


----------



## cakefoo

Has anyone heard anything about Contagion NOT being in 3D?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/filmb...ical-directors 



> Quote:
> Steven Soderbergh has also worked on two abortive 3D projects, Contagion (eventually shot in 2D instead)



This is the only source I can find on the internet claiming this.


----------



## cakefoo

Tarsem Singh's "Immortals" - http://collider.com/wondercon-immortals-recap/83790/ 

5 character posters for "Immortals" - http://collider.com/immortals-character-posters/83670/ 


4 minutes of Green Lantern - http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/wb/greenlantern/


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.firstshowing.net/2010/fir...-henry-cavill/ 


Immortals is a conversion.


----------



## eriaur

 http://collider.com/scott-stewart-in...ruments/84415/ 


"and he discussed his next project: The Mortal Instruments .

Stewart tells me he’s shooting Instruments in 3D."


----------



## cakefoo

I hope this movie's a spit in the face of all those journalists who claimed Mars Needs Moms was some kind of nail in the coffin of 3D.



http://imgur.com/XcJlM.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## eriaur

 MarketSaw - THE HOBBIT Shooting At 48 Frames Per Second!


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Arnold will be back and in 3D.*

http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## supersoldier11

Not sure if this is old news, as I'm new to 3D and home theater in general...but this makes me very sad as it was supposed to be shot in 3D if and when it came about.


> Quote:
> If you're a fan of Crank and Crank: High Voltage, Statham doesn't sound confident that we're going to see a Crank 3 as the second one didn't do as well as the first one. He said:
> 
> 
> It's a shame the last one didn't do that well. I think the first one had a little bit more success and usually if you do a sequel, it usually has to in some ways take a little bit more money than the first one.



This was from Jan. 2011.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Lionsgate, Varsity Pictures, The Collective Producing 3D 'Night of the Living Fred'*

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...oducing-176167


----------



## Lee Stewart

*'2001' VFX Wizard Douglas Trumbull to Direct New Feature Film*



> Quote:
> The movie will be in 3D and use higher frame rates, a process that James Cameron also has been touting.


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...rumbull-176813


----------



## cakefoo

http://imgur.com/twDML.jpg%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## eriaur

Shooting started on Asterix And Obelix: God Save Britannia

http://www.stereoscopynews.com/hotne...britannia.html 


S3D: Link Link 


October 2012


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/20292726
> 
> 
> Shooting started on Asterix And Obelix: God Save Britannia
> 
> http://www.stereoscopynews.com/hotne...britannia.html
> 
> 
> S3D: Link Link
> 
> 
> October 2012



Is that going to be a USA released film? I only track those.


----------



## eriaur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20293208
> 
> 
> Is that going to be a USA released film? I only track those.



My bad, October 2012 is release date in France (thought it was USA):


"The film will be released in France on October 17, 2012 by Wild Bunch, who are also handling international sales. The latter are well underway with acquisitions made for Germany, Italy, Spain and Eastern Europe, among other territories."


----------



## cakefoo

An interview with David Heyman with a couple questions about Gravity reveals it'll be a conversion.

http://collider.com/david-heyman-int...beatles/85906/ 


> Quote:
> Heyman: Well we’re using technology that’s never seen before. This film will be more immersive, I believe, than anything you’ve seen before. You will really feel like you are in space. It will not be an objective view of space, it will be an immersive view of space. And you know as you say, with Children of Men, he loves these long shots. It’s gonna be a really bold, bold film.
> 
> 
> Have you guys talked about doing the project in 3D?
> 
> 
> Heyman: Yeah, it will be 3D.
> 
> 
> Are you guys filming in 3D?
> 
> 
> Heyman: No.
> 
> 
> It used to be, people would get very upset when they heard that. But I’ve seen post-conversion that looks really good.
> 
> 
> Heyman: And actually, we did some tests. Because this film is being made almost entirely digitally, a huge amount of it’s being made digitally. 3D felt like a really organic—because so much of it’s being done digitally, you can make the 3D in a post process much more easily than if you were shooting all live-action or sitting in a room.



In other words, a rental at best for me, unless it turns out the movie is really, really, really good.


----------



## cakefoo

Just saw an article on Piranha 3DD and checked the OP, and it needs a slight update, because it's gonna be shot in 3D.



> Quote:
> So we did find a location here in Wilmington, and we are shooting in real 3D, continued Gulager. I have to say that I'm not against conversions, but we are shooting in real 3D, and I'm pretty excited!


 http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/439...al-3d-and-more


----------



## Lee Stewart

DAM 999 to be released on August 1, 2011

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1656171/ 

http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## cakefoo

3D trailer for Transformers: Dark of the Moon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9ERIeMwOYs 

_edit: this is just an old teaser trailer. There'll be a new (probably 2D only for the time being) trailer coming out today._


----------



## cakefoo

In hindsight:


4/2010: The Fast and the Furious 5 in 3D? 


> Quote:
> The Fast and the Furious will be a very hard movie to shoot in 3D because of the way we do the car stuff and because the movie has such quick cuts. So we have had many discussions about it. I don’t think we’ll actually shoot in 3D, but there’s a good chance the movie will be in 3D.




Now: Why 'Fast Five' isn't 3-D 


> Quote:
> The test was not great. It was discombobulating and we discovered that the things that we find exciting about 3-D just didn't apply to a 'Fast' film," said Universal Co-chairman Donna Langley. "The way we shot the movie and, more importantly, the way we cut it does not lend itself to 3-D.



Just look at Avatar: wide angles, fluid camera movements, environmental focus. A good fit for 3D.

Now look at Fast Five: long lenses, can't get the cameraman to sit still, etc. 3D's enemy.


And while Transformers is traditionally bang bang like Fast/Furious, Bay shot native and with 3D in mind, and it shows in all the clips we've seen of that movie so far.


See, yet another advantage of shooting native is you get to review in 3D what you JUST shot, instead of having to wait 10 months.


----------



## cakefoo

Thor is going to be a _smash hit_. I'm _shocked_ that the Rotten Tomato meter is 95% positive so far. I guess despite some cliche-seeming trailers (imo), reviewers are saying it _hits the nail on the head_ in terms of blending action and humor.


The converted 3D trailer I saw last December failed to impress me though- especially compared to the Green Hornet trailer in the same reel. Nevertheless, I have no faith in the mainstream audience to be that discerning, so I'm predicting Thor will be a triumph at the box office, both for revenue and 3D marketshare.

_Puns not intended!_


----------



## cakefoo

 http://collider.com/focus-features-l...anorman/88946/ 


Focus Features and Laika (Coraline) strike a two-picture deal. 3D stop-motion animated comedy thriller PARANORMAN opens August 17, 2012. The other is an unnamed movie coming in 2014.


----------



## cakefoo

 http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110504/tv_nm/us_glee 


A 3D feature version of the upcoming "Glee Live! In Concert!" North American tour will hit theaters for a two-week run on August 12, Fox said Wednesday.


Starring 14 members of the television show, "Glee Live! 3D!" will be shot live during the summer concerts, capturing both the concert and backstage moments with the characters.


----------



## cakefoo

Icon Acquires Spoof THE BIGGEST MOVIE OF ALL TIME 3D

http://collider.com/biggest-movie-of...release/89082/ 


From the makers of Date Movie, etc


----------



## cakefoo













> Quote:
> Sony Pictures Animation and Aardman Animations (Chicken Run) announced they've set Hugh Grant, Martin Freeman, David Tennant, Imelda Staunton, Jeremy Piven, Salma Hayek, Brian Blessed, Brendan Gleeson, Russell Tovey and Ashley Jenson to provide the voices in The Pirates! Band of Misfits, a stop-motion 3D animated pic that will be released March 30, 2012. Aardman's Peter Lord is directing a script by Gideon Dafoe.


 http://www.deadline.com/2011/05/hugh...nd-of-misfits/


----------



## cakefoo

*Brendan Fraser signs on to William Tell: 3D for Moyer, Arclight Films*



> Quote:
> There is no other actor who is more perfectly suited to be the patriot and family man that is William Tell, Moyer said. Brendan was the driving force behind the movie being *shot in 3D*."


 http://www.screendaily.com/news/prod...026961.article 


^^ Google "William Tell 3D" site:screendaily.com to bypass the subscribers-only thing.


The article also mentions a Weinstein Company 3D CG movie he'll voice, Escape From Planet Earth. Of course, no confirmation that's _stereoscopic_ 3D. (Thanks for Rango pointing that out)


----------



## Lee Stewart

A Live Concert 3D film for 2011 (TBA):

*Peter Gabriel's New Blood 3D*

http://www.film-releases.com/movies/...ion/movie-9539


----------



## cakefoo

Quote:

The film is narrated by Academy Award nominee Miranda Richardson, and will be released to theaters in both standard theatrical formats as well as 3D in selected locations.


Initial theatrical markets set for *June 24* include New York, Los Angeles and theaters near three primary SeaWorld locations: San Diego, San Antonio and Orlando. The film's official premiere is scheduled for Tuesday, *June 21* at the large-format 3D theater at SeaWorld in San Diego.


Expansion plans call for the release of the film to additional theaters and cities *throughout July and August*, with a target of more than 200 locations.
 http://www.prnewswire.com/news-relea...121390824.html 


Probably native S3D, but can't know for sure.


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118036491 


Also, a 3D (the CGI 3D kind, no S3D confirmation) Tarzan pic coming.



http://imgur.com/oBFjt.gif%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## Lee Stewart

*LIGHTNING 3D*


Summer 2011

http://www.watchlightning.com/index.htm


----------



## cakefoo

Summer 2011 (in Japan) - Tekken: Blood Vengeance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPT_qqJ12s4


----------



## cakefoo

Quote:

Hannibal Classics has just announced a spin-off of the 1979 classic The Amityville Horror, to be titled *Amityville: The Legacy 3D*.
Quote:

Shooting for Amityville: The Legacy 3D is scheduled to begin this September, for an *October 2012 release date*.
 http://www.slashfilm.com/hannibal-cl...lle-legacy-3d/


----------



## cakefoo

Journey 2 is now 1/27/2012

http://collider.com/dark-shadows-jou...e-dates/90549/ 


Monsters University is set for 6/21/2013

http://collider.com/monsters-univers...ynopsis/90534/


----------



## cakefoo

*Fright Night info*


First "Fright Night" trailer: http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/05/13...-night?show=HD 


Collider has this article about the edited footage he's seen right there in the studio:



> Quote:
> While I’ve done a few edit bay visits, this was the first one where I had to wear 3D glasses to see the footage. And unlike some of the 3D movies I’ve seen recently that have been post converted and looked terrible, the 3D Fright Night footage looked great. Of course Fright Night was shot in 3D, so it’s not surprising. The thing to know is…this is one of those movies that’s actually going to be worth seeing in 3D.


 http://collider.com/fright-night-edit-bay-recap/90739/ 


Also, one of the scenes he found most impressive is I believe in the trailer:


> Quote:
> While all the stuff I’d seen in the editing room looked cool, the car sequence was easily the best part of the day. As most of you know, the longer you hold a shot, the harder it is to pull off, which is why this car stuff was so awesome. Instead of constructing a scene made up of 50 or more shots, we watched the entire scene play out in one long take. Even though you might think that would be impossible to pull off, with the smart use of technology and a lot of pre-planning, it was a seamless trick. It also added a lot of tension to the scene.



And if you must have more Fright Night material, here's an interview with Colin Farrell and Craig Gillespie:

http://collider.com/fright-night-int...llespie/90749/


----------



## TonyDP

I saw Priest in 3D today and was surprised at how much I enjoyed the movie. For a relatively low budget production there are some interesting visuals, good action and a story that held my attention. At a brisk 87 minutes it doesn't wear out its welcome and kept me interested from start to finish.


In terms of 3D, its another post-conversion effort but the results are pretty good. There's not much in the way of 3D pop out of the screen but you do get a good sense of depth for most of the running time with some really nice, sprawling outdoor vistas that really take advantage of the depth. Even several dark scenes inside the vampire hives have good depth to them.


Overall a thumbs up and I'll definitely add this to my BluRay 3D collection when/if its released.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/20437187
> 
> 
> I saw Priest in 3D today and was surprised at how much I enjoyed the movie. For a relatively low budget production there are some interesting visuals, good action and a story that held my attention. At a brisk 87 minutes it doesn't wear out its welcome and kept me interested from start to finish.
> 
> 
> In terms of 3D, its another post-conversion effort but the results are pretty good. There's not much in the way of 3D pop out of the screen but you do get a good sense of depth for most of the running time with some really nice, sprawling outdoor vistas that really take advantage of the depth. Even several dark scenes inside the vampire hives have good depth to them.
> 
> 
> Overall a thumbs up and I'll definitely add this to my BluRay 3D collection when/if its released.



Sony is handling th distribution of PRIEST so there is an excellent chance they will release it on 3D BD.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> _Shoreline Entertainment has acquired worldwide rights to project, billed as "steampunk" sequel to "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea."_
> 
> 
> CANNES -- Hugh Bonneville is set to star in Captain Nemo, a 3D action movie that is scheduled to *begin filming in August in China*. Shoreline Entertainment has acquired *worldwide* rights to the project, which will be partially financed by Chinese investors.
> 
> 
> The movie’s being billed as a “steampunk” tale that will serve as a sequel of sorts to 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea and follow Captain Nemo, as he joins forces with President Ulysses Grant to battle an evil genius who is causing naval disasters.
> 
> 
> Pearry Teo will direct on soundstages in Beijing with *Los Angeles-based Illuminate Hollywood overseeing the 3D visual effects*. Page Four’s Mark Rudnitksy and Amy Krell are producing. The project reunites Teo and Krell, who previously filmed Witchville in China for the SyFy Channel. Shoreline founder and CEO Morris Ruskin will executive produce along with Asia Bridge’s Steve Chicorel.
> 
> 
> Bonneville, repped by UTA and Gordon and French, has recently appeared in ITV/Masterpiece Theater’s Downton Abbey and John Landis’ Burke and Hare.


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hea...neville-188499 



To clarify about the "3D visual effects" Illuminate Hollywood are capable of 2D>3D conversions, native 3D post-production, and generating stereoscopic CG special effects, so it's unknown at this time whether it will be S3D or 2D-3D.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20440953
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hea...neville-188499
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify about the "3D visual effects" Illuminate Hollywood are capable of 2D>3D conversions, native 3D post-production, and generating stereoscopic CG special effects, so it's unknown at this time whether it will be S3D or 2D-3D.












*David Fincher Says 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea' Will Be In 3D*

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayli...will_be_in_3d/


----------



## cakefoo

Sooo last year!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=177 


..ok so it was December 31st. Still technically 2010


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> *FILMDISTRICT TAKES U.S. RIGHTS TO INFERNO ENTERTAINMENT'S ARABIAN NIGHTS
> 
> 3D Action Adventure Will Be Helmed by Chuck Russell With Liam Hemsworth in Lead Role*
> 
> 
> FilmDistrict announced the company has acquired all U.S. rights from Inferno Entertainment to ARABIAN NIGHTS, with Chuck Russell (The Mask, Scorpion King) set to direct and Liam Hemsworth (The Hunger Games) set to star. Russell also co-wrote the screenplay with Barry Ambrose. Inferno's Bill Johnson is producing the film with ROAR's Will Ward and Jay Froberg, and Mayhem Pictures' Mark Ciardi. Inferno's Jim Seibel is executive producing. Inferno is handling worldwide sales of the film.
> 
> 
> ARABIAN NIGHTS is a visually stunning 3-D retelling of the classic adventure tale about a bold, young commander (Hemsworth) who joins forces with Sinbad, Aladdin and his Genie to rescue Scheherazade and save her Kingdom from the dark powers of an immortal Sorcerer. The film weaves together several beloved tales and characters into a wild magic carpet ride for all ages.
> 
> 
> Chuck Russell's film is entertainment on a grand scale, says Peter Schlessel, CEO of FilmDistrict. With its enchanting story and astonishing visuals, ARABIAN NIGHTS truly creates cinematic magic.
> 
> 
> ARABIAN NIGHTS is a fun family adventure in the tradition of the classic Ray Harryhausen movies, says Bob Berney, President, Theatrical Distribution, FilmDistrict. His mash-up of characters and legends into one story is a very cool concept.


 http://www.redcarpetcrash.com/2011/0...rabian-nights/


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Paris-based Ubisoft Motion Pictures, the film and TV production arm of the French game-publishing giant, is developing 3D features based on some of its top vidgame franchises -- *"Assassin's Creed," "Splinter Cell" and "Ghost Recon."*





> Quote:
> An epic action-adventure, *"Assassin's Creed"* turns on the conflict between Templars and Assassins, two secret orgs with different ideologies who have influenced, according to the game, most major historical events.
> 
> 
> An action drama in the vein of "The Bourne Identity," *"Splinter Cell"* turns on an elite secret agent fighting world terrorism and struggling to protect his daughter.
> 
> *"Ghost Recon,"* a tech-driven war actioner set in the near future, follows a secret, elite team of soldiers fighting for world peace with cutting-edge military technology.





> Quote:
> Baronnet said Ubisoft Motion Pictures has been working with the games' producers and Ubisoft's marketing team to identify the DNA of each game and come up with storylines that are consistent.
> 
> 
> "Assassin's Creed," "Splinter Cell" and "Ghost Recon" are Ubisoft's hottest vidgame franchises and have sold *28 million, 22 million and 17 million units* worldwide, respectively.
> 
> 
> "Our strategy is not to diversify but to bolster the appeal of our franchises -- that's why we want to make sure our films will reflect the brands accurately and consolidate our fan base while expanding beyond the games' primary target audience," de Rivieres said.
> 
> 
> Baronnet said, "We want to keep ownership, retain control over the film content, and we're open to work with studios on the development of our projects, and eventually collaborate on the pre-casting, pre-budget and script."
> 
> *The group's projects have drawn great interest from U.S. studios and screenwriters, he said.
> 
> 
> Baronnet, Lupfer and de Rivieres will travel to Los Angeles in June to meet with studios and agents.
> 
> 
> "We will have a script ready by the end of the year," de Rivieres said.*
> 
> 
> Ubisoft Motion Pictures will tap into the resources of the game publisher and work with some of its 23 studios, which include Ubisoft Digital Arts and Hybride Technologies.


 http://www.variety.com/article/VR111...|News|FilmNews


----------



## DJ Matt

Great thread! This will definitely help me with purchases on Blu-ray 3D titles in the future. I am always searching around to see how the movie was or is being made. I typically will not watch a Blu-ray 3D title that was converted. I much tend to opt for the 2D, unless done right such as Despicable Me.


----------



## cakefoo













> Quote:
> Toronto-based Arrow Entertainment announced from the Cannes Film Festival Sunday that it has acquired *worldwide* rights to West Hollywood filmmaker *Philippe Mora’s feature biopic, DALI 3D, starring Alan Cumming and Judy Davis.*
> 
> 
> The film will *begin shooting in November with a budget of $14 million* ($10 million Euros). DALI 3D was written by Philippe Mora (Mad Dog Morgan, Communion, Swastika, Howling II & III) who will also direct the film and produce with Frederick Bestall.
> 
> *“This is the film Dali would have wanted you to see,”* says Mora. (see a WeHo News exclusive pre-Cannes interview with Philippe Mora here…) Australian based Column Pictures and The Picture Portal will co-produce with Peter Kreutz of Aqua Films in Germany and Jean Luc Van Damme of Banana Films in Belgium, and Charles Waterstreet in Sydney.
> 
> _With a mixture of humor and drama, live action and animation, the audience will travel through time with Dali and his mysterious wife Gala (Judy Davis, A Passage To India, Barton Fink, Naked Lunch). The movie takes the 20th Century iconic artist and celebrity Salvador Dali (Alan Cumming, X2, Golden Eye, The Anniversary Party) onto the 3D silver screen as he mentally creates the surreal film of his life, while lying in bed after a tragic accident._
> 
> 
> The producers are speaking with various A-Level actors to cast the roles of *Pablo Picasso, Federico Garcia Lorca, Luis Buñuel, Paul Éluard, Alfred Hitchcock, Walt Disney, Sigmund Freud, Mona Lisa, Andy Warhol, John Lennon, George Harrison* and many others who influenced Dali or were influenced by him.
> 
> 
> Top notch technical credits include Director of Photography, Carlos Gonzalez (Arachnid, Big Time Rush, The Omega Code), Stereographer Paul Nichola (Cane Toad 3D, Happy Feet 2 (3D), in prep for Mad Max 4) and 3D Management by Jeroen Hendriks (Ridley Scott’s Prometheus, Pirates of the Caribbean 4 (3D), Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull). Legendary Music Producer Peter Asher (Pirates of the Caribbean 4, Armageddon, Mermaids) will put together a great soundtrack with signature songs for each of the seven decades of Dali’s life portrayed in this film.
> 
> 
> The agreement was negotiated between Steve Arroyave, CEO of Arrow Entertainment and Producer Frederick Bestall of Column Pictures. Arrow Entertainment is a Worldwide Sales Agent of feature films and documentaries, acquiring films of all genres that have a specific and identifiable audience. Arrow currently has a library of over 80 films and attends all major film markets and festivals worldwide, including the Sundance Film Festival, European Film Market, Berlin Film Festival, MIPTV, Cannes Film Festival, Toronto International Film Festival, MIPCOM and the American Film Market.


 http://www.indiewire.com/article/arr...ing_alam_cumm/


----------



## cakefoo

I've been excited for Tintin since the first screenshots several months ago.


Here's the first teaser/trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3Xwta_XIJo 


It's gonna be easier to find faults in the animations because it's approaching uncanny valley, but it's in my top 5 or so most anticipated movies this year.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> *Paramount Pictures will handle North American distribution* on Italian CG-animated comedy adventure Not Born To Be Gladiators, which is being launched for international sales here by its production company Rainbow.
> 
> 
> The *$57m (€40m) film*, the brainchild and feature directing debut of Rainbow’s Iginio Straffi, has been in production for four years. Medusa has Italian rights and a Rainbow team led by international veteran Wayne Duband is spearheading the sales campaign here kicking off with a presentation of five minutes of footage on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Paramount parent Viacom owns 30% of Rainbow and plans to distribute future Rainbow TV programming on Nickelodeon for TV and features through Paramount.
> 
> 
> “It’s a big opportunity for big independents to get a quality 3D CGI-animated comedy on a studio level,” explains Straffi, who enlisted Michael Wilson, the writer of Ice Age and Shark Tale, to write the screenplay. “It was in the English language from the start and I worked with Michael for a year to go through various drafts before the final script. We really wanted the pace, dialogue and set-up of a Hollywood-type film.”
> 
> 
> The film, a family movie targeted from “age 8 to 80” according to Straffi, is the first animated movie to be *set in ancient Rome and follows a young want-to-be gladiator who falls for the daughter of his gladiator instructor. The only way he can marry her is to win the tournament at the grand opening of the Colliseum. A series of adventures ensues.*
> 
> 
> “At first, he thinks that he can cheat and take magic potion from an old witch which is a reference to modern steroids,” he explains. “But then he realises that only through real training and hard work can he achieve his goals. So there is a strong message as well as a lot of humour and gags.”
> 
> 
> Paramount has tentatively set a *domestic release date of the first quarter of 2012*, depending on the availability of 3D theatres. “We wanted to get US distribution so that we could find the right talent for English-speaking talent,” says Straffi, who explains that Rainbow and Medusa will do their own Italian language dub for local release in the same period.
> 
> 
> Straffi is no stranger to animation or family entertainment and Rainbow is the first industrial animation outfit in Italy. He started out as a comic artist and writer who worked as a storyboarder or TV director in the early 1990s before setting up his own shop and scoring a hit with series The Adventures Of Tommy & Oscar.
> 
> 
> In 2004, Rainbow launched what would become its biggest hit to date Winx Club about a young fairy called Bloom and her five magical friends which scored huge ratings on networks in 130 countries and generated over $2bn in licensing revenues.
> 
> 
> In addition to the studio he created in Loreto specializing in TV productions, Straffi also founded a CGI animation studio in Rome with over 130 full-time animators and software designers for the production of movies
> 
> 
> While those TV shows were animated by studios in Asia, Straffi created his own studio with 130 animators and software designers for Born To Be Gladiators. “For a movie, we felt that it was better to manage as much as possible in-house,” he said.
> 
> 
> After Not Born To Be Gladiators, Straffi says he has a dream to make Winx Club into a live action movie. Winx Club will start airing on Nickelodeon at the end of June, starting with four TV movies specials starring the six fairies followed by series 3-6. Nickelodeon co-produced series five and six with Rainbow.


 http://www.screendaily.com/news/euro...027400.article 



Say it's stereoscopic 3D: http://www.film-releases.com/movies/...ion/movie-9774


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> The actress who has been linked to the project for months as Hollywood speculation mounts over whether Jolie would follow in Dame Elizabeth Taylor's footsteps by playing the Egyptian pharao *announced at the Cannes Film Festival in France she is on board for the project and she wants the Fight Club filmmaker to direct.*
> 
> *Yes, we just don't know, Jolie said when asked about Fincher's involvement in the Cleopatra movie. It's all very early. Fincher's been an old friend, so we've always been looking for something to do.*


 http://www.showbizspy.com/article/23...ra-rumors.html


----------



## cakefoo

Rio and Thor added:



http://imgur.com/h0wHR.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## cakefoo

Hey, why is this called the "Official AVS 3D Film *(First Run In Theaters)*" topic?


Titanic and Star Wars want to feel at home here too... 


Maybe we need a tweak to the title like, "The Official AVS Theatrical 3D Film Releases Topic"


By the way, Titanic has a release date now: April 6 2012.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Michael Bay, James Cameron Talk 3D, Preview Impressive 'Transformers' Footage*

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hea...on-talk-190315


----------



## cakefoo

http://imgur.com/La1gg.png%5B/IMG%5D



Pirates only did 47% domestically, but according to Variety , 66% internationally.


Also, "94% of 3D screenings scored a "highly favorable" rating vs. 81% for 2D." Why was the 3D % so low if people liked it so much? I have no idea.


Whenever something like this happens I want to get on to the next movie to see clearer trends. I refuse to believe people magically got tired of 3D. There must be something in POTC specifically, maybe the visually so-so trailers and previews, that failed to draw people to the 3D, but those who did go see it enjoyed it afterall. Well, Kung Fu Panda 2 comes out Friday, so I don't have to wait long to see if 3D really fell off the face of the earth. I'm guessing not.


----------



## eriaur

 Video Blog: Transformers: Dark of the Moon' 3D Presentation With Michael Bay and James Cameron | /Film 



> Quote:
> On Wednesday night, I attended a presentation on the Paramount Pictures lot called 3D: A Transforming Visual Art - a conversation with *Michael Bay* and *James Cameron*. I has expected going into the presentation that it would be an evangelical sale of the future of 3D filmmaking, but it was nothing of the sort. Michael Bay was as honest as you can get, explaining how everything and anything can, and did, go wrong while shooting his movie with Cameron's 3D camera rigs. To every critique, Cameron had a quick rebuttal about how the issues have since been fixed with the newer digital video cameras or how solutions are just around the corner. Cameron was also honest, admitting that 3D filmmaking is still in the early stages, and it will only get better smaller cameras, lighter rigs, requiring less techs on set, and a more streamlined post production process. The easier it is for filmmakers to use the tools, the better they will be able to creatively employ them.
> 
> 
> I have also been a strong supporter of digital 3D filmmaking. After *Avatar*, movie studios jumped at an opportunity and shot out a bunch of crappy post 3D conversions. Bay calls those films ******** 3D and Cameron said that some studios are trying to wedge [3D] into post production like its a sound mix. So for a while now, I've drawn a line between movies shot in 3D and those movies converted to 3D after the fact. *Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides* was the first film to make me question myself. Pirates 4 was shot in 3D and it felt just as unnecessary as the post conversion on Thor. Was I wrong about 3D?
> 
> 
> Tonight's presentation which put everything back into perspective. The 3D in Michael Bay's *Transformers: Dark of the Moon* appears not to be an afterthought. Each frame is composed to take advantage of the depth it is a film the begs to be seen only on the big screen, and yes, in 3D. It has become clear to me that the filmmaker has to be on board to make a 3D film work. It takes a whole new set of creative decisions to create valuable 3D a 3D camera rig isn't enough. And when it works, it is an experience unlike all the other movies at the multiplex.
> 
> 
> Tonight I screened the first five minutes of the film, a new 3D trailer, and long montage of clips probably something like 20 minutes in total. From the limited amount of footage I have screened, I am already convinced that this is the first movie since Avatar to really take advantage of the 3D medium. As for the technology, this is only the beginning. Right now filmmakers have to adapt their process to the 3D camera rigs, and the new technology fails more than you would want but its going to get better. At the same time, filmmakers are going to find creative ways to harness the new depth for emotional storytelling results.
> 
> 
> We were not allowed to record video or audio of the conversation, although I've heard that clips will go online later this week, and the full thing will be up next week. After the presentation I recorded a video blog with Frosty from Collider. We talk about the footage we screened from Transformers: Dark of the Moon, the conversation between Bay and Cameron on the topic of 3D and more. You can watch that now embedded below: Link



Another interesting videoblog:


----------



## taz291819

I'm confused. This article states that Sean Casey's IMAX film "Tornado Alley" is in 3D. Now, I've watched all the seasons of "Storm Chasers", and I don't remember seeing any 3D-rigs. If this is a conversion, I'm disappointed in IMAX.

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2011/01/0...alley-trailer/


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taz291819* /forum/post/20481807
> 
> 
> I'm confused. This article states that Sean Casey's IMAX film "Tornado Alley" is in 3D. Now, I've watched all the seasons of "Storm Chasers", and I don't remember seeing any 3D-rigs. If this is a conversion, I'm disappointed in IMAX.
> 
> http://insidemovies.ew.com/2011/01/0...alley-trailer/



Looks like it was shot using an old IMAX 3D camera.

*HOW DO YOU LIKE USING HIS CAMERA?*



> Quote:
> It’s one of the first IMAX cameras that were made. *It looks very ungainly—it’s got two mags mounted on the side and it’s forty pounds heavier than other IMAX cameras.* It’s a tractor of a camera. But we took a lot of large-format cameras out in the field and they would crap out left and right. And my father’s IMAX camera? We never had to send it away over eight years. Not once did we have to put it in a box and send it to somebody to fix.


 http://www.tornadoalleymovie.com/ind...th_sean_casey/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Disney Sets 'Oz, the Great and Powerful' for 2013*



> Quote:
> James Franco is set to play the young wizard in the Sam Raimi-directed 3D prequel.
> 
> Disney has set a release date for 3D event pic Oz: The Great and Powerful: March 8, 2013.
> 
> 
> Directed by Sam Raimi, Oz is a prequel to the classic movie The Wizard of Oz.


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...owerful-192298


----------



## cakefoo

This was what I was talking about earlier, about 3D revenue being dependent on 3D quality, and my intuition that Kung Fu Panda might be a better fit.

Kung Fu Panda 2 CinemaBlend 3D score: 32/35 

Pirates got a 15/35. 


If a higher percentage of people see KFP in 3D, then 3D is not screwed, the sky is not falling.


----------



## cakefoo

I'll just leave this here:

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/movi...-theaters.html 



> Quote:
> (SEX AND ZEN 3D) has not yet been rated in the U.S., nor given a release date, according to Robert Lundberg, a spokesman for China Lion. "We've seen the success it's had overseas and we think there's an audience for it in North America," Lundberg said.



Let's see it beat Avatar's _domestic_ opening!


----------



## Steve P.

The sky won't be falling even if KUNG FU PANDA 2 has more 2D patrons. Not every movie is going to perform the same. We don't expect 2D movies to do so. I'd imagine the novelty of 3-D animation would eventually wear off especially with the premium admission charges. It adds up for a family.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20479274
> 
> 
> Also, "94% of 3D screenings scored a "highly favorable" rating vs. 81% for 2D." Why was the 3D % so low if people liked it so much? I have no idea.
> 
> 
> .



Well over here its the nearly the only choice people have you have to watch it in 3D now. The 2D is only shown in one cinema at time slots when most people are working. There is literally nothing people can do 3D in the cinemas is here to stay and here to stay for good. Not due to choice either (especially over here where I live)


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/20487410
> 
> 
> The sky won't be falling even if KUNG FU PANDA 2 has more 2D patrons.



Attendance has been pretty 50/50. Revenue is what has been ~60/40 in favor of 3D.


I expect KFP2 to remind people what 3D is all about. We should know in about 5 days.


----------



## cakefoo

First shot from Disney's "Brave" - Princess Merida, voiced by Kelly Macdonald.











Maquette from The Jim Henson Company and Guillermo Del Toro's "Pinocchio"


----------



## cakefoo

Lion King - 9/16/2011

http://collider.com/good-deeds-relea...king-3d/93241/


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20493160
> 
> 
> Lion King - 9/16/2011
> 
> http://collider.com/good-deeds-relea...king-3d/93241/



Wonder why they picked the 16th - there are two other 3D movies premering on that day.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*George Lucas Talks STAR WARS 3D!!*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...r-wars-3d.html


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20493863
> 
> 
> Wonder why they picked the 16th - there are two other 3D movies premering on that day.



My guess is they aren't going to make a huge deal out of the movie, just release it in conjunction with the 3D Blu-ray for a few weeks.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20494913
> 
> 
> My guess is they aren't going to make a huge deal out of the movie, just release it in conjunction with the 3D Blu-ray for a few weeks.



The link stated it was going to be a 2 week run and then the 3D BD is released so it will be out of the theaters when the 3D BD is released.


They had planned to do a theaterical release of the converted BEAUTY AND THE BEAST but that one looks like only a 3D BD release.


----------



## cakefoo

*Green Lantern director doesn't care for 3D conversions*

http://www.starpulse.com/news/index....snt_a_fan_of_3 



> Quote:
> "There was little talk of 3D when we started. It does nothing for me."
> 
> 
> "I enjoyed Avatar and I thought it was so beautifully done, but Cameron's a genius with that stuff. But just go and see Clash Of The Titans and that will give you a headache for a start."
> 
> 
> "Of all of these post-3D films you do get a sense that they're cashing in on the ticket price. The problem is that finally the audience will wake up and realize that perhaps the quality of 3D bang for their buck doesn't work out."



Always reassuring to know that making money means more to the studios than maintaining a positive image for 3D.


And with the news that Kung Fu Panda only did 45% of its revenue in 3D despite being an excellent example of the technology, I think it's safe to say that only Michael Bay can save it now.


Cameron clearly knew all along that there would be imitators who would maul 3D's reputation. That's why he begged and pleaded Bay to do TF3 in 3D; and not just _do_ it in 3D, but to _enjoy_ doing it.


All these Marvel/DC conversions, I knew all along that they were going to be bad for 3D. Even though Thor got a 60% 3D share, it's not getting critical acclaim.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Peter Jackson's two upcoming movies based on J.R.R. Tolkien's The Hobbit have now been given official names and release dates.
> 
> 
> The first of the two films, which are currenly being filmed back to back in New Zealand, will be called The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey when it arrives in theaters via Warners on Dec. 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> The sequel, which will follow on Dec. 13, 2013, will be known as The Hobbit: There and Back Again


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hea...release-193085


----------



## cakefoo

 http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayli...ter_this_year/ 



> Quote:
> Like it or not, 3D is here to stay and is no longer just the plaything of James Cameron or studios looking to beef up their bottom line on tentpole fare. Bonafide auteurs are now taking a hard look at the format too. Martin Scorsese is diving into stereoscopic shooting for his upcoming Hugo Cabret; Francis Ford Coppolas Twixt Now And Sunrise will have a 3D sequence; Takashi Miike goes to Cannes this year with his 3D Hara-Kiri: Death of a Samurai; *Steven Soderbergh would have shot Contagion in 3D if the cameras were ready in time*; Baz Luhrmann is strongly considering the format for The Great Gatsby and now, one of cinemas greatest legends will be embarking on his first three dimensional movie.



That's so stupid. Who was going to supply him the cameras?


----------



## cakefoo

HTTYD2 has a release date of June 20, 2014.

http://collider.com/how-to-train-you...details/94495/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Jeffrey Katzenberg: Why Hollywood Is to Blame for Slide in 3D Grosses (Q&A)*



> Quote:
> The DreamWorks Animation chief tells THR, "It's really heartbreaking to see what has been the single greatest opportunity that has happened to the film business in over a decade being harmed."


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...wood-is-196616


----------



## cakefoo

A quote from RealD:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...d-posts-196644 



> Quote:
> "While questions about 3D's staying power have been raised in the past, these concerns have proven short sighted," the company said .
> 
> 
> RealD said Despicable Me is often used as evidence of shrinking interest in 3D because it generated only 45% of its domestic opening weekend box office from 3D.
> 
> *But, says RealD, "Despicable Me ultimately delivered exceptional results at the 3D box office, ranking as RealD's third highest grossing film in fiscal 2011."*


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20520505
> 
> 
> HTTYD2 has a release date of June 20, 2014.
> 
> http://collider.com/how-to-train-you...details/94495/



Why even have a release date if it's so far off?


----------



## Lee Stewart

*New Trailer, US Release Date (July 26) for the 3D Animated Flick Tekken: Blood Vengeance*


----------



## cakefoo

 Robert Zemeckis in Talks to Direct MAJOR MATT MASON in 3D; Tom Hanks Stars 



> Quote:
> According to THR, Zemeckis is in talks to direct Major Matt Mason in 3D with a tentative budget over $100 million.


----------



## cakefoo

Despicable Me 2 (2013)


----------



## cakefoo

I recall there being tons of reports about how Jon Favreau dissed 3D, Cowboys and Aliens would be in "glorious 2D," that 3D was a gimmick, etc.

http://cinefile.com/news/article/cow...n-glorious-2d/ 


So it was a relief to stumble across the 2010 Comic Con panel video, and find out that it wasn't an accurate summary of his message about 3D.


40 seconds in: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zSCOfWJV1M#t=40s 


In actuality, he test shot in 3D, liked what he saw, but since he preferred film for a western, and native 3D wasn't a viable option, he had to consider conversions-- which he outright dissed, thank God. He only dissed conversions. And people weren't praising his decision to go 2D over 3D-- they were just happy that he wasn't _converting_. Favreau loves 3D, but he just prefers film over digital. A preference which may in fact change once he handles a Red Epic or something.


----------



## cakefoo

 Disney's Animated Film REBOOT RALPH Re-Titled to WRECK-IT RALPH; John C. Reilly, Jack McBrayer, and Jane Lynch to Star 



> Quote:
> Wreck-It Ralph opens in 3D on November 2, 2012.


----------



## cakefoo

Wreck-it Ralph is the new name for Reboot Ralph.


----------



## cakefoo

Avengers isn't being shot in 3D.

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansit.../news/?a=39528 


I guess it was always just a rumor anyway.


----------



## cakefoo

Despicable Me 2 is 7/3/2013

http://collider.com/savages-release-...blivion/96852/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Paramount will roll out the film June 28 in Imax and 3D movie theaters, one day before the wide release nationwide.*



> Quote:
> Paramount has set June 28 as the opening date for Transformers: Dark of the Moon, which will screen exclusively at 3D and IMAX-equipped locations nationwide.


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...but-day-202988


----------



## cakefoo

9pm, so technically only 3 hours early.


----------



## AtDaBeach

Im about tired of these movies "not being shot in 3D".


----------



## Lee Stewart

Halloween 3D” for release on October 26th, 2012


----------



## cakefoo

Whoohoo, positive news!


"According to a recent Fandango survey, 76% of 'Transformers: Dark of the Moon' fans are more inclined to see the movie in 3D because it was actually filmed in 3D (and not a 2D conversion)."

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-relea...124503153.html


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Ridley Scott will be screening footage of his film Prometheus' at CineEurope! Cameron with Titanic 3D material! tweeted David Pinedo of Holland Film Nieuws.



Should be tomorrow at the Twentieth Century Fox conference in Amsterdam.


----------



## cakefoo

Here's a new trailer for Immortals:

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=79034 


It definitely looks a little undercooked, aesthetically, imo. It looks pretty epic, but it's just missing that feeling that they're at the pinnacle of what they can do.


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.ropeofsilicon.com/article...er-brighter-3d 


New figures show that 61% of Transformers presales on Fandango.com have been for the 3D version. The revenue marketshare must be through the roof. Oh yeah, 3D's dying... lmao.


* Transformers: Dark of the Moon in 35mm – 13% of daily tickets sold

* Transformers: Dark of the Moon in 3D – 12% of daily tickets sold

* Transformers: Dark of the Moon in IMAX 3D – 8% of daily tickets sold



There's also a poll on the article: _Will You be Seeing 'Transformers 3' in 3D?_

Yes - 85%

No - 15%

Depends -


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Box Office Preview: Can 'Transformers' Reverse 3D Decline?*

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...formers-205959


----------



## cakefoo

Transformers will reverse 3D's fate, or at least open the door of opportunity. Then it's up to Harry Potter, which surprisingly is one conversion I do think will look good because of the WAY each shot in the trailers looks to have tons of layering and such a diverse array of eye candy.


Captain America and Conan the Barbarian will probably look like CRAP.


----------



## cakefoo

I don't think Rise of the Apes will be in 3D.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20626550
> 
> 
> I don't think Rise of the Apes will be in 3D.



I had it on the schedule but after checking IMDB, I removed it - no 3D


----------



## cakefoo

Some movies I just now became interested in, and why you should too:

_17 Days of Winter_ - Written by Frank Piersen (Dog Day Afternoon, Cool Hand Luke). A story of personal triumph, courage and universal humanity set against the backdrop of the brutal, 17 day battle where 12,000 U.S. Marines and soldiers, known today as "The Chosin Few," faced overwhelming odds and deadly sub-zero temperatures, while outnumbered by 120,000 Chinese troops behind enemy lines in a battle for the soul of a nation.

_Life of Pi_ - Starring Tobey Maguire, it's directed by Ang Lee (Crouching Tiger, Hulk). Based on the best-selling novel by Yann Martel, is a magical adventure story centering on Pi Patel, the precocious son of a zookeeper. Dwellers in Pondicherry, India, the family decides to move to Canada, hitching a ride on a huge freighter. After a shipwreck, Pi is found adrift in the Pacific Ocean on a 26-foot lifeboat with a zebra, a hyena, an orangutan and a 450-pound Bengal tiger named Richard Parker, all fighting for survival.

_Rise of the Guardians_ - Dreamworks Animation, voices of Hugh Jackman, Isla Fisher, Chris Pine, Jude Law, Alec Baldwin. Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny, the Tooth Fairy, Jack Frost and the Sandman band together to form a united front against the Bogeyman. Obviously.

_Hotel Transylvania_ - Sony Pictures Animation. Another one with a wacky synopsis involving a bunch of iconic characters: Frankenstein, the Mummy, Dracula, and the Werewolf are among a group of monsters hiding out in a hotel on the outskirts of Transylvania now that modern technology has made them seemingly irrelevant. Though I get the feeling from the crew that this will be "Hoodwinked Too."

_The Brothers Grimm: Snow White_ - Directed by Tarsem Singh (Immortals, The Fall) written by Jacob Grimm (Tangled), with the beautiful Julia Roberts and Lily Collins as the Evil Queen and Snow White.

_John Carter_ - Disney, Pixar, Bruckheimer Films. Directed by Andrew Stanton (writer/director of movies such as Toy Story 2 & 3, Wall-E, Finding Nemo, Bug's Life, Monsters Inc and Monsters University). Plot sounds ideal for 3D: *Civil War vet John Carter is transplanted to Mars*, where he discovers a *lush, wildly diverse planet whose main inhabitants are 12-foot tall green barbarians.* Remind you of any other movie? Maybe a 3D one released in, say, December 2010?

_The Lorax_ - Dr Seuss book. Crew also wrote Despicable Me 1 & 2, and Horton Hears a Who. Ed Helms, Zac Efron, Taylor Swift, Danny Devito and Betty White voice.

_Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance_ - Story by David S. Goyer (Batman Begins, Dark Knight, Dark Knight Rises, Blade trilogy, directed by Mark Neveldine and Brian Taylor (Crank 1 and 2, Gamer)


----------



## Lee Stewart

^^^^^ AVATAR was released December 2009


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20626688
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ AVATAR was released December 2009



Pfft, I meant the tall indigenous tribe of the Tron'i


Yeah I meant 2009


----------



## yes dear

Slightly OT q. I was reading about the real3d system used in theaters. It uses a circular polarizer in front of the digital pj if I understand correctly. Is that type of set up to expensive to be marketed to home users. My ultraclear glasses (3dxl, hd66 optoma pj) are fine by me but have limited WAF (wife and kid acceptance factor) relative to the lighter weight and cheaper glasses in theater. Just curious, appreciate any info. Thanks.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yes dear* /forum/post/20632226
> 
> 
> Slightly OT q. I was reading about the real3d system used in theaters. It uses a circular polarizer in front of the digital pj if I understand correctly. Is that type of set up to expensive to be marketed to home users. My ultraclear glasses (3dxl, hd66 optoma pj) are fine by me but have limited WAF (wife and kid acceptance factor) relative to the lighter weight and cheaper glasses in theater. Just curious, appreciate any info. Thanks.



RealD requires a silver screen to maintain polarization. A silver screen doesn't work well for 2D due to hot spotting.


----------



## cakefoo

The 3D trailer for Captain America is playing in front of Transformers, and it's said to look bad.


----------



## Steve P.

I saw the trailer theatrically and also on 3net's "In the Cube" and it loooked impressive to me both times; miles ahead of other recent conversions (I'm thinking of you, "Thor")


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Shouldn't "TRANSFORMERS: DARK OF THE MOON" say that a big part of it has been converted to 3D? The real/fake link in the OP put's it in their "fake 3D" section saying 1/3 to 1/2 of it is converted, and that the robots are all converted. It might even be more than that that is converted.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe Bloggs* /forum/post/20663291
> 
> 
> Shouldn't "TRANSFORMERS: DARK OF THE MOON" say that a big part of it has been converted to 3D? The real/fake link in the OP put's it in their "fake 3D" section saying 1/3 to 1/2 of it is converted, and that the robots are all converted. It might even be more than that that is converted.



It was 60% native live action, 15% native CG, and 15% conversion- some of which was a conscious decision for closeups, and some of which was simply because one of the two cameras would have debris or something that didn't look right in stereo.


----------



## cakefoo

John Carter articles:
http://collider.com/john-carter-vide...railer/101317/ 
http://collider.com/andrew-stanton-i...carter/101272/ 



> Quote:
> The film wasn’t shot in 3D and Stanton says he had no say over whether the film was 3D or not. Disney is post-converting to 3D. Producer Jim Morris says because there’s so much CG in the film, a lot of the elements of stereoscopic 3D are inherently in place. They pulled in Pixar’s stereographer Bob Whitehill to do 3D work on John Carter.





> Quote:
> Stanton: It was hard enough to leap to this medium and learn all these other things, and it was the same reason I didn’t do (3D) on Wall-E: It wasn’t that I was so against it; it was more like I have enough to worry about—I’m worried that it will be one more plate to distract me from trying to get the job done. It may just be the limitations of my brain, but it was the most I could handle.


----------



## cakefoo

An international trailer for Tintin

http://collider.com/adventures-of-ti...railer/101584/ 


Much excitement, can't wait.


----------



## markmathers

Tight! I'm excited to see the 3D films still comin! Hopefully they will be good, solid films that get the public back on board wit 3D


----------



## threed123

2D movies are outselling 3D movies by a good margin now and that's a sad commentary on the industry. Conversions and higher box office costs are killing 3D. 3D will probably survive as an added margin of profit to 2D, and thus be reserved for huge blockbusters like Avatar, Star Wars, etc, and conversions. So instead of seeing more native and less conversions, you'll see more conversions because they are cheaper to produce. The killer was Pirates OTC. Too dark even though shot native, and people didn't claw to see it--only 46% saw it in 3D first two weeks. Don't get me wrong, I want it to succeed, and I own a 3D projector with a 144" screen, but I'm watching more and more 2D now.


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20685059
> 
> 
> 2D movies are outselling 3D movies by a good margin now and that's a sad commentary on the industry. Conversions and higher box office costs are killing 3D. 3D will probably survive as an added margin of profit to 2D, and thus be reserved for huge blockbusters like Avatar, Star Wars, etc, and conversions. So instead of seeing more native and less conversions, you'll see more conversions because they are cheaper to produce. The killer was Pirates OTC. Too dark even though shot native, and people didn't claw to see it--only 46% saw it in 3D first two weeks. Don't get me wrong, I want it to succeed, and I own a 3D projector with a 144" screen, but I'm watching more and more 2D now.



It couldn't be the three bucks they charge you for the glasses everytime you see one.










mark


----------



## cakefoo




----------



## cakefoo

"Nurse 3D"


Source w/ NSFW concept art: http://collider.com/paz-de-la-huerta...pt-art/102247/


----------



## cakefoo

DOROTHY OF OZ - 2012
Quote:

DOROTHY OF OZ is an animated feature film based on the adventure books by Roger Stanton Baum, the great-grandson of L. Frank Baum. The Roger Stanton Baum books are a continuation of one of the world’s most popular and beloved fairy tales, “The Wonderful Wizard of Oz” by L. Frank Baum. Produced with state-of-the-art computer graphics and the latest 3-D stereoscopic techniques for animation, DOROTHY OF OZ, the latest chapter in the Oz legacy, will be entertaining to a whole new generation of fans!


In DOROTHY OF OZ, Dorothy returns to Kansas to find it devastated by the tornado that had whisked her away to Oz. The home to which she has been so desperate to return was severely damaged, and the townspeople are packing and moving out. But shortly after arriving in Kansas, Dorothy is magically transported back to Oz.


She finds out that Oz is in trouble, and the people there need her help. Dorothy’s old friends – the Scarecrow, Tin Man and the formerly Cowardly Lion – have disappeared and Oz is in a state of decay. As Dorothy journeys to find her friends, she encounters a number of new companions and problems including a man made of marshmallows who can’t think for himself, a china doll princess whose bossiness is a cover for her fragility, and a tugboat with as many personalities as he has pieces. Dorothy must help this odd group band together against a new villain – a wicked Jester who thinks all of Oz should be under his control.


----------



## cakefoo

Hugo (aka Hugo Cabret) trailer - http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/paramount/hugo/


----------



## cakefoo

Here's how things have looked since Green Lantern:



http://imgur.com/BmtpB.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## cakefoo

New image - http://collider.com/prometheus-image/103937/


----------



## cakefoo

Release date has changed from 12/2012 to 6/14/2013


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Dirty Dancing 2012 (3D)*



> Quote:
> Producer Robbie Long announced that the title of the movie will be "Dirty Dancing 2012 (3D)". They are hoping to have a 2012 summer release date, which means they need to hurry up with production. On Bieber Long said that "he is a natural choice for the role. We were looking for a modern-day individual who has a deep understanding of love and romance. Listening to his songs, he exudes a natural empathy towards feminine sensitivity."


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## TonyDP

Ridley Scott: "I'll never work without 3D again"

http://news.yahoo.com/ridley-scott-i...232519070.html


----------



## cakefoo

Look at all those negative user comments in that Yahoo article. It's a shame so many people are ignorant.


----------



## cakefoo

Probably hard to keep up, but John Carter is 2D-3D, obviously.


----------



## cakefoo

Dredd is now scheduled up to 9/21/2012


----------



## markmathers

What is dredd?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20726726
> 
> 
> What is dredd?



The remake of Judge Dredd


----------



## markmathers

O ok. In 3d? I'm wit that!


----------



## cakefoo

 Adam of Collider likes what he saw, and Peter Jackson could direct a sequel if the movie's successful. 


> Quote:
> While I was previously a bit hesitant to accept Tintin with open arms, fearing an uncomfortable ride into the uncanny valley, the footage today has me wildly anticipating the full film. The 3D works very well with the animation (much like Avatar), and the sense of adventure and tension was palpable. It’s outstanding stuff, and Spielberg and Jackson is a dream-team collaboration.
> 
> 
> When asked about his camera work, Spielberg said that he was able to film a lot handheld, pulled off some footage that looks like steadicam. He was using new tools to tell the story. Speaking specifically about performance capture, he said it’s not a medium that’s right for every film, but it was right for this film. What’s more, he confirmed that a Jackson-directed sequel is planned and hinges on the success of this first film saying, “If you decide it’s worth seeing, then Peter gets to make the next one.”


 Spielberg's thoughts on 3D :


> Quote:
> “I’m certainly hoping that 3D gets to the point where people do not notice it because once they stop noticing it it just becomes another tool and an aid to help tell a story. Then maybe they can make the ticket prices comparable to a 2D movie and not charge such exorbitant prices just to gain entry into a 3D one, with the exception of IMAX, where we are getting a premium experience in a premium environment, but to show a 3D movie in a similar theater in a multiplex next to another similar theater showing a 2D movie hoping someday there will be so many 3D movies that the point of purchase prices can come down which I think would be fair to the consumer.
> 
> 
> Not every movie, in my opinion, should be in 3D. There’s a lot of stories I wouldn’t shoot in 3D. But, you know, there are movies that are perfect in 3D. I think the last great 3D movie I saw that really enhanced the experience for me, you’ll have to excuse me for mentioned a film I co-produced, it was the last Transformers which I think is the most amazing 3D experience I’ve seen since Avatar. But, 3D needs a trained eye. It can’t be done by everybody. People who just do 3D just for the sake of commercializing their movie another five or six percent and they don’t know really how to do it, they should care how to do it better by bringing other directors and collaborators into their lives to help teach and instruct how you really make a 3D movie because it’s not just like putting a new lens on a camera and forgetting it. It takes a lot of very careful consideration. It will change your approach to where you put the cameras. So, 3D isn’t for everybody.”



The writer also says he'll be posting excerpts of Peter Jackson on 3D too.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> While I still think the teaser looks a little too dour, the 3D really makes the POV sequence at the end work much better.





> Quote:
> I’m finally interested in this movie. The 3D could seriously work for this film. If it’s projected correctly in regards to brightness, it could be an awesome looking film. The shots from the sky are incredible as we can see from the top of skyscrapers all the way down to the street. More importantly, Marc Webb has answered the question about how The Amazing Spider-Man will stand on its own and apart from Sam Raimi’s universe. I don’t know if it will all come together, but it certainly has the potential to take the franchise in an interesting new direction.


 http://collider.com/amazing-spider-m...ic-con/100257/


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> The focus of the footage was the action and gore, but the *3D is incredibly annoying. It singles out the CG effects making everything look overtly fake.* The action seems fine, with Beckinsale wielding a switchblade and slashing throats left and right. And yet again, everything is super blue.
> 
> 
> When asked about the 3D, Marlind said *they came into the film not planning to do 3D, but when they made the decision to do 3D they settled on doing it right.* He said it affected everything in the filmmaking process, as they framed every shot thinking about 3D.


 http://collider.com/underworld-4-awa...ic-con/104370/


----------



## cakefoo

Peter Jackson: “The audiences have now come to realize that there are bad movies that can be in 3D as well and on top of that you being charged an extra $5 to see a movie that was as bad as one you saw in 2D. [The increased ticket prices] are starting to backfire a little bit.”

http://screenrant.com/steven-spielbe...-mikee-125010/ 


^ includes video


----------



## eriaur

 Amazing Spider-Man Trailer In HD - REDUSER 



> Quote:
> There is a lot more to be excited about, but most of it will have to wait until more official trailers come out. The POV in this is not Epic. We shot RC 5:1 on 90% of the movie. It's good to see the first Epic movie start making it's way through the post pipeline. John Schwartzman and Peter Collister shot some beautiful material.



MarketSaw - Ridley Scott Will NEVER Work Without 3D Again!! Video Added!


----------



## Jamieb81

I can't wait until August 5th,Rise of the Planet of the Apes will start in theatres nation wide.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamieb81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't wait until August 5th,Rise of the Planet of the Apes will start in theatres nation wide.



Is that in 3d?? Did I miss somethin??


----------



## cakefoo

3D is in question for the following:

*Rise of the Planet of the Apes* - marketing has not once to my knowledge mentioned it being in 3D. Apparently it was always just a rumor.
*Contagion* won't be in 3D because the rigs weren't available. 
*The Avengers* is not being "shot" in 3D but that could still mean it will be converted.


----------



## Jamieb81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3D is in question for the following:
> 
> 
> Rise of the Planet of the Apes - marketing has not once to my knowledge mentioned it being in 3D. Apparently it was always just a rumor.
> Contagion won't be in 3D because the rigs weren't available.
> The Avengers is not being "shot" in 3D but that could still mean it will be converted.



Wow,I thought for sure they would of made it a 3D film,thanks for the info....


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> It was great having 3D because I needed at least a year and a half to finish the movie, and they told me I had the time. I said no to it on Snow White, the next film that I am doing.


 http://collider.com/comic-con-immort...-singh/104821/


----------



## cakefoo

Baz Luhrmann's The Great Gatsby is set to become the first major Australian 3D feature shot with the RED EPIC camera and 3ality rigs.


Cinematographer Simon Duggan ACS said he completed tests on the EPIC with Luhrmann in New York last month and was very happy with the results.


It's not that much bigger than a standard film camera, he said, adding that the EPIC also allows shooting hand-held or with a Steadicam.


The film is based on F. Scott Fitzgerald's classic 1920s novel and will star Leonardo DiCaprio, Carey Mulligan and Joel Edgerton. Duggan said the film will be shot at 5K resolution to allow blowups and visual effects.


Panavision Australia will supply the three EPIC cameras (including one backup), as well as the 3ality rigs, for the shoot.


The four-month shoot begins at Fox Studios Australia next month and wraps up in December. Alex Proyas' VFX-heavy Paradise Lost epic is also expected to take up a sound stage during that time.

http://if.com.au/2011/07/25/article/...SCGWHHRVE.html


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20740466
> 
> 
> Baz Luhrmann's The Great Gatsby is set to become the first major Australian 3D feature shot with the RED EPIC camera and 3ality rigs.
> 
> 
> Cinematographer Simon Duggan ACS said he completed tests on the EPIC with Luhrmann in New York last month and was very happy with the results.
> 
> 
> It's not that much bigger than a standard film camera, he said, adding that the EPIC also allows shooting hand-held or with a Steadicam.
> 
> 
> The film is based on F. Scott Fitzgerald's classic 1920s novel and will star Leonardo DiCaprio, Carey Mulligan and Joel Edgerton. Duggan said the film will be shot at 5K resolution to allow blowups and visual effects.
> 
> 
> Panavision Australia will supply the three EPIC cameras (including one backup), as well as the 3ality rigs, for the shoot.
> 
> 
> The four-month shoot begins at Fox Studios Australia next month and wraps up in December. Alex Proyas' VFX-heavy Paradise Lost epic is also expected to take up a sound stage during that time.
> 
> http://if.com.au/2011/07/25/article/...SCGWHHRVE.html


*Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides*

Camera

Red Epic, Zeiss Ultra Prime and Angenieux Optimo Lenses

Red One Camera, Panavision Primo, Zeiss Ultra Prime and Angenieux Optimo Lenses

Cinematographic process

Digital Intermediate (master format)

Redcode RAW (4K) (5K) (dual-strip 3-D) (source format)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1298650/technical


----------



## cakefoo

Australian?


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Baz Luhrmann's The Great Gatsby is set to become the first major Australian 3D feature shot with the RED EPIC camera and 3ality rigs.
> 
> 
> Cinematographer Simon Duggan ACS said he completed tests on the EPIC with Luhrmann in New York last month and was very happy with the results.
> 
> 
> It's not that much bigger than a standard film camera, he said, adding that the EPIC also allows shooting hand-held or with a Steadicam.
> 
> 
> The film is based on F. Scott Fitzgerald's classic 1920s novel and will star Leonardo DiCaprio, Carey Mulligan and Joel Edgerton. Duggan said the film will be shot at 5K resolution to allow blowups and visual effects.
> 
> 
> Panavision Australia will supply the three EPIC cameras (including one backup), as well as the 3ality rigs, for the shoot.
> 
> 
> The four-month shoot begins at Fox Studios Australia next month and wraps up in December. Alex Proyas' VFX-heavy Paradise Lost epic is also expected to take up a sound stage during that time.
> 
> http://if.com.au/2011/07/25/article/...SCGWHHRVE.html



Wow really lookin forward to this! Leo gon kill it


----------



## eriaur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20741166
> 
> *Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides*
> 
> Camera
> 
> Red Epic, Zeiss Ultra Prime and Angenieux Optimo Lenses
> 
> Red One Camera, Panavision Primo, Zeiss Ultra Prime and Angenieux Optimo Lenses
> 
> Cinematographic process
> 
> Digital Intermediate (master format)
> 
> Redcode RAW (4K) (5K) (dual-strip 3-D) (source format)
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1298650/technical



Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides was shot primarily using RED One cameras, with a few pickup shots captured on RED Epic.


----------



## cakefoo

 http://screenrant.com/amazing-spider...d-sandy-125519 


Got a question: IMAX is projected at 2K, correct? So Spiderman should take full advantage of the resolution and then some?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20743262
> 
> http://screenrant.com/amazing-spider...d-sandy-125519
> 
> 
> Got a question: IMAX is projected at 2K, correct? So Spiderman should take full advantage of the resolution and then some?



Digital IMAX is 2K. IMAX 3D is still 15/70.


----------



## cakefoo

Ok. 5K digital content would still make great use of IMAX's resolution, right? Or are there any restrictions with 3D? If I understand correctly they need two projectors just to do 2D, so do they halve the resolution in 3D?


Basically I'm just wondering if RED Epic stuff will look as bad-ass in IMAX as stuff shot with IMAX cameras.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20744608
> 
> 
> Ok. 5K digital content would still make great use of IMAX's resolution, right? Or are there any restrictions with 3D? If I understand correctly they need two projectors just to do 2D, so do they halve the resolution in 3D?
> 
> 
> Basically I'm just wondering if RED Epic stuff will look as bad-ass in IMAX as stuff shot with IMAX cameras.



Did you see Nolan's Inception in IMAX 15/70? It had scenes that were shot in Super Panavision (65mm) which has an 8K resolution. Was it vastly noticable over the 35mm scenes?


IMAX Digital is max 2K resolution until they upgrade the Chrisite projectors to 4K (or go with Sony 4K PJs). IMAX 15/70 is approx 12K (the prints) so I don't know if you could really tell the difference bettwen 4K content and 5K content.


----------



## cakefoo

No, I saw Inception on a non-IMAX screen.


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a site that sells circular polarized eye wear which can be used for RealD 3D theaters. Prices are very reasonable with lots of choices:
> 
> 
> Accessories Eyewear Circular Polarized
> 
> http://www.tru3d.com/products/view_p...509&Product=3D
> 
> 
> Thanks to JOHNnDENVER for making me aware of this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the site that I was aware of:
> 
> http://look3d.com/
> 
> 
> They are promising a "shopping cart" soon.



Guys, has anyone purchased the glasses from tru3d? If so are they any good? Also, are the lenses glass or plastic?


----------



## cakefoo

As I said, cough Lee change the OP cough, Contagion's not 3D, Avengers isn't being shot in 3D and might not be 3D at all, and John Carter is 2D-3D . According to RealOrFake, MIB is conversion too. I did find this .


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20751780
> 
> 
> As I said, cough Lee change the OP cough, Contagion's not 3D, Avengers isn't being shot in 3D and might not be 3D at all, and John Carter is 2D-3D . According to RealOrFake, MIB is conversion too. I did find this .



Done!


----------



## cakefoo

Thanks for updating the OP Lee. There's also the update from Tarsem Singh about Snow White being 2D.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20755935
> 
> 
> Thanks for updating the OP Lee. There's also the update from Tarsem Singh about Snow White being 2D.



Updated.










Just post the changes here and give me 24 hours to make the changes to the particular schedule. We have 3 you know.


----------



## cakefoo




----------



## cakefoo

Here's a trailer for The Darkest Hour, a movie I recall being mentioned several times on Collider, but never knew what it was or that it was even shot in 3D.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-plsvdRUgtU


----------



## cakefoo

Gravity is set for 11/12/2012 and Journey 2 moved back slightly to 2/10/2012.


----------



## cakefoo

70% CG, Fincher likes motion capture, will be more like Avatar than Tintin, more "dense" as he puts it (realness and detail I guess is what he means, so yeah)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-foDoWa2j5E


----------



## cakefoo

Episode I conversion is done and Lucas has given his approval.

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansit.../news/?a=44225


----------



## cakefoo

I read Collider said that the 3D in Fright Night wasn't that good, but this guy disagrees:



> Quote:
> Tim Burton's lovely real world scenes in Alice in Wonderland had me thinking that yeah, even a straight Jane Austen adaptation or period piece could benefit from the new and improved 3D. The fact that I thought of Alice as I watched the glorious smoky shadows, aerial photography and low-light chases of Fright Night tells me this may be the most beautiful 3D movie to come along since.
> 
> 
> Not to review it a week early, but visually, it is gorgeous. Bravo, Javier Aguirresarobe.


 http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...3d-movies.html 


I personally thought the scene in AiW with the crowds of people gathered at the party at the mansion on the lawn was a memorable shot in 3D. It's the only thing I actually remember about the movie aside from what's in the trailers.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*FINAL DESTINATION 5 Sees A Stellar 75% Of Revenue From 3D *AND* Stereo Box Office More Than Doubles Last Year*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...lar-75-of.html


----------



## cakefoo

Yes but horror movies always do high 3D shares. Also, that's a report about 2009 vs 2010 revenue. So it's really 8.5 months past relevant.


----------



## cakefoo

Immortals trailer







I hated the first couple trailers for blandness, but this one gets a thumbs up


----------



## eriaur

*How Ridley Scott came to direct the new 'Blade Runner'*

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/movi...el-sequel.html 



> Quote:
> It could be either a sequel, a prequel, or even an inspired-by type of picture a la "Prometheus," which is related to but not closely affiliated with Scott's 1979 science-fiction hit "Alien."


----------



## eriaur

Surprised to read this in the newest Empire magazine:


The production has been complicated not just by a furore over Will Smith`s enormous motorhome, which drew complaints from residents of downtown New York, but the decision to shoot in 3D. "Honestly, at the moment it`s more of a chore for Barry and (director of photography) Bill Pope," says Parkes candidly.

"Barry`s style as a comic director tends to be very flat and wide. It`s all about great big wide shots, with something funny going on in the background while there`s a deadpan conversation in the foreground. That`s really tricky to do in 3D. On the other hand, the action sequenses and locations - we actually start the film on the moon - will really pop in 3D.


Could be old quote?


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Surprised to read this in the newest Empire magazine:
> 
> 
> The production has been complicated not just by a furore over Will Smith`s enormous motorhome, which drew complaints from residents of downtown New York, but the decision to shoot in 3D. "Honestly, at the moment it`s more of a chore for Barry and (director of photography) Bill Pope," says Parkes candidly.
> 
> "Barry`s style as a comic director tends to be very flat and wide. It`s all about great big wide shots, with something funny going on in the background while there`s a deadpan conversation in the foreground. That`s really tricky to do in 3D. On the other hand, the action sequenses and locations - we actually start the film on the moon - will really pop in 3D.
> 
> 
> Could be old quote?



I like the sound of this. What movie is this?


----------



## eriaur

I forgot to mention that, it`s Men in Black III


----------



## markmathers

Thanks!


----------



## Lee Stewart




----------



## cakefoo







Say what you will about the corny characters, but the action shots will look really good in 3D.


----------



## eriaur

edit


----------



## cakefoo

Updated 3D graph:



http://imgur.com/N2445.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Cameron | Pace Group 3D Cameras Will Shoot WALKING WITH DINOSAURS 3D For Theatrical Release!*



> Quote:
> With solid financing from mega-producing Reliance, the BBC's WALKING WITH DINOSAURS 3D movie will be shot with state of the art Fusion 3D camera systems from the Cameron | Pace Group (CPG). Distribution will be through Fox who have set a a launch date of Q4, 2013.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...eras-will.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*TOP GUN Returning To Theaters In 3D!*



> Quote:
> I love news like this because it is the perfect application of 3D conversion without any reservation whatsoever! Legend3D is converting the classic 80's movie TOP GUN for Paramount and the re-release window is set for Q1 2012.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...ers-in-3d.html


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TOP GUN Returning To Theaters In 3D!
> 
> http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...ers-in-3d.html



I'm excited for this..any word on 3D blu ray release for this as well?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20939939
> 
> 
> I'm excited for this..any word on 3D blu ray release for this as well?



Not at this time. It is the first announcement so far on the project.


----------



## TonyDP

Lion King made 29.3 million over the weekend, earning about 3 times what Disney thought it would. 92% of that amount came from 3D showings. Not bad for a 17 year old movie.

http://news.yahoo.com/3-d-lion-king-...155627587.html


----------



## cakefoo

Piranha 3DD is 11/23


----------



## Brajesh

'The Lion King' 3D success shows it's about the content/quality, not just 3D for 3D's sake, so hopefully Hollywood gets it if they want to go for 'Avatar' like success.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Drafthouse Films to Release Real-D Restored Version of COMIN’ AT YA! 3D*

 

http://collider.com/comin-at-ya-3d-r...elease/117664/


----------



## Steve P.

Even though it's hardly a great movie, I've been looking forward to this re-issue since it was first announced a couple of years back. This was the second 3-D movie I ever saw. I guess this is the "noir" version with all the digital manipulation, changed colors, and "Sin City" type stuff where they removed all the color from a scene except for one element? Tony Anthony has been making the rounds of various radio shows and podcasts talking about it.


Those looking for "gimmicks" (or pop-out to you newbies) need look no further. The film is non-stop off the screen stuff. I promise you you'll be sick of "pop-out" by the time it's over.


----------



## DenisG

I've been thinking of going to see this. Plus a few pints while watching a movie is always nice.








http://drafthouse.com/blog/entry/dra...a_3d_from_fant 

Ah shoot, I missed it. Hopefully they will show it again soon.


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Drafthouse Films to Release Real-D Restored Version of COMIN' AT YA! 3D
> 
> 
> 
> http://collider.com/comin-at-ya-3d-r...elease/117664/



Sounds awesome! Any word on 3DBR release? That might have to do with it's success or lack thereof in theaters, huh?


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Scheduling change:*


October 28 - PUSS IN BOOTS - S3DR . . . . previously was Nov. 4th


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/21020329
> 
> 
> Sounds awesome! Any word on 3DBR release? That might have to do with it's success or lack thereof in theaters, huh?





> Quote:
> Another announcement,
> 
> The five minute promo, which you can see at our website (cominatyanoir3d dot com) in 2-D, and the feature film are in the studio being prepared for digital and Blu-ray 3-D for broadcast and dvd home video purposes.
> 
> These versions will be shown to the public for the first time at the Cannes Film Festival in May.


 http://www.cominatyanoir3d.com/news.html


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> http://www.cominatyanoir3d.com/news.html



Thanks. You da man!


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Disney Rereleasing 'Beauty and the Beast,' 'Finding Nemo,' 'Monsters Inc.' and 'Little Mermaid'*



> Quote:
> Throwing open its vault with unprecedented gusto, Disney has announced it will rerelease four of its classic animated films in 3D, including two Pixar titles -- Beauty and the Beast, Finding Nemo, Monsters, Inc. and The Little Mermaid.


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...finding-243662


----------



## Lee Stewart




----------



## Lee Stewart

*John Gulager’s Piranha 3DD Gets Bumped Until 2012*


----------



## BleedOrange11

Resident Evil: Retribution is set for September 14, 2012.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/479...s-kevin-durand


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/21081550
> 
> *John Gulager's Piranha 3DD Gets Bumped Until 2012*



Spike Scream Awards had a trailer.

http://www.spike.com/video-clips/dcc...ha-3dd-trailer


----------



## Bill

Go see it!


----------



## Lee Stewart

*See: First Images From Tim Burton's FRANKENWEENIE*



> Quote:
> A stop-motion animated film, “Frankenweenie” will be filmed in black and white and rendered in 3D, which will elevate the classic style to a whole new experience. In Tim Burton’s FRANKENWEENIE, young Victor conducts a science experiment to bring his beloved dog Sparky back to life, only to face unintended, sometimes monstrous, consequences.


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/1...m-burtons.html 


The first modern B & W 3D movie


----------



## cakefoo

In a Variety article titled, "BO Falters with Core Aud," it was revealed that Harold and Kumar did 95% of its revenue in 3D.


Variety adds, "But the film had 88% of its total locations in 3D. "


However you can't tell much from that one number. For instance it does not account for how many of those theaters also had the 2D version, or the theaters that had the 2D version exclusively. In my area 78% of theaters are offering the 3D version, while 59% have the 2D version. 33% of all showings are in 2D.


----------



## supersoldier11

While my professor was reading and discussing the the actual text, I was iPhone Googling to see if there was a movie...


Apparently Alex Proyas will start filming John Milton's Paradise Lost sometime in 2012, which will undoubtedly be awesome. Google turned up a 2008 RottenTomatoes article that mentioned 3D. The few current things that I found didn't specifically mention including or excluding 3D. Does anyone know more about this?


Edit: cinemablend.com and screenrant.com mention at least to be "possibly shot in 3D". I'm not familiar with these websites...


Edit/Edit: movieinsider.com too. I've also seen "likely" to be shot in 3D.


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.boxofficemojo.com/news/?id=3305&p=.htm 


Immortals had a $15M Friday. Pretty good! Well above expectations.


----------



## cakefoo

I updated the opening weekend 3D revenue marketshare graph with 3 more movies:



http://imgur.com/Q7L7i.png%5B/IMG%5D



If you ask me, 3D seems to be recovering from its summer slump.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*75 Percent Of HUGO's Audience Is Choosing 3D.*

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/1...dience-is.html


----------



## cakefoo

San Andreas 3D

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/San-A...ast-28158.html 


Doesn't seem like a very dependable crew so far though.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Universal Has Asked Spielberg For A Re-release Of JURASSIC PARK In 3D! And JURASSIC PARK 4 In Discussion...*



> Quote:
> Firstly, Universal has definitely approached Steven Spielberg to re-release JURASSIC PARK as a converted 3D movie. Our friend Frosty over at Collider interviewed mega producer Kathleen Kennedy who spilled the beans. The main issue with this taking place is the tightly packed schedule of Spielberg who HAS to be a part of the conversion along with the movie's Director of Photography


 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/1...rg-for-re.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*IMAX as Hollywood’s early release platform*



> Quote:
> Imax could become a preferred early release window for Hollywood studio pictures if the bet by Paramount Pictures on its pre-release of Mission: Impossible – Ghost Protocol from December 16 pays out.
> 
> 
> “The other studios are watching because we all know how to stand out in a crowded field is a problem for all studios,” Imax CEO Rich Gelfond told the UBS Global Media and Communications Conference in New York City on Monday morning.
> 
> 
> “If this works, there’s a reasonable chance that other films will be released this way with an early Imax window,” he added . . .


 http://blog.bigmoviezone.com/?p=12720


----------



## cakefoo

Spielberg has decided there will be a Tintin sequel. He and Jackson will swap director/producer roles and it will begin after Jackson finishes Hobbit.


They've already decided on a story.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...96165f22d0.961


----------



## cakefoo

Ghost Rider trailer: http://collider.com/ghost-rider-2-movie-trailer/132561/ 


This one will probably look good in 3D, but at the expense of sitting through a bad movie.


----------



## cakefoo

And then there's a Jack the Giant Killer trailer: http://collider.com/jack-the-giant-k...poster/131392/ 


Looks like if Paul WS Anderson made Lord of the Rings.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> [Sandra] Bullock plays Dr. Ryan Stone, a brilliant medical engineer on her first shuttle mission, with veteran astronaut Matt Kowalsky [George Clooney] in command of his last flight before retiring. But on a seemingly routine spacewalk, disaster strikes. The shuttle is destroyed, leaving Stone and Kowalsky completely alone-tethered to nothing but each other and spiraling out into the blackness.
> 
> 
> The deafening silence tells them they have lost any link to Earthand any chance for rescue. As fear turns to panic, every gulp of air eats away at what little oxygen is left. But the only way home may be to go further out into the terrifying expanse of space.





> Quote:
> Doesn't sound too bad, eh? There's a lot of hype surrounding Gravity, *with rumours running rampant that the entire film will be shot in a limited number of takes*, putting A LOT of pressure on the actors not to fluff their lines. The movie will be released in 3D on November 21, 2012.


 http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansit.../news/?a=51492


----------



## cakefoo

Reminder: Mirror Mirror is not 3D.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20737173
> 
> http://collider.com/comic-con-immort...-singh/104821/
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> It was great having 3D because I needed at least a year and a half to finish the movie, and they told me I had the time. I said no to it on Snow White, the next film that I am doing.
Click to expand...


----------



## cakefoo

Avengers is in 2012.


----------



## cakefoo

Alvin: Chipwrecked wasn't in 3D


----------



## cakefoo

Pirates: Adventure with Scientists is the UK title. Pirates: Band of Misfits is the US title.


----------



## Lee Stewart

  

*The film opens in IMAX and Giant Screen theaters April 5, 2012.*


----------



## Lee Stewart




----------



## cakefoo

Star Trek will be a postconversion.


----------



## palmeiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20751780
> 
> 
> As I said, cough Lee change the OP cough, Contagion's not 3D, Avengers isn't being shot in 3D and might not be 3D at all, and John Carter is 2D-3D . According to RealOrFake, MIB is conversion too. I did find this .


 http://www.thewrap.com/movies/articl...owers-3d-33880 


Looks like Avengers will be 3D after all.


----------



## cakefoo

Glad to have that cleared up 100% officially now










Also from today, got this from Collider :



> Quote:
> Additionally, Disney has now titled the Pixar movie about dinosaurs *Frozen*. The film was first announced in August and it's slated to open in 3D on *November 27th, 2013*. Up co-director Bob Peterson is taking the helm of the project that imagines what Earth would be like if the cataclysmic asteroid completely missed the planet and dinosaurs never became extinct.


----------



## johnbr

The Tin Tin I-Max movie is showing the new Hobbit Trailer in 3D.


----------



## cakefoo

Updated the sales graph with Hugo, Arthur Christmas and Tintin:



http://imgur.com/G5Did.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## cakefoo

Scorsese may shoot Silence in 3D. From my understanding it's going to be a drama/thriller. Scorsese is going to steer 3D into a new direction. Needless to say I hope he takes the plunge.


----------



## markmathers

Scorsese is the man


----------



## cakefoo

 http://collider.com/brian-taylor-gho...erview/135033/ 



> Quote:
> This movie is going to be released in 3D and you're shooting in 2D. Can you talk about knowing that you're going to release this in 3D and how that affects how you guys are shooting the movie?
> 
> 
> Taylor: It does somewhat, but this is really going to push the envelope of what people think can be converted, cause there's like a set of rules, there's a rulebook of things you can't do if you're shooting 2D to go to 3D



It's a conversion?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/21449183
> 
> http://collider.com/brian-taylor-gho...erview/135033/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a conversion?



It could very well be:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1071875/technical


----------



## cakefoo

Oh it's definitely a conversion, I knew that based on the interview. I was just surprised.


----------



## cakefoo




----------



## cakefoo

Confirmation of a Metallica 3D movie and release date:



> Quote:
> What we can tell you is that we are planning on being in a theatre near you sometime in 2013


 http://www.metallica.com/news/20120106-news.asp


----------



## cakefoo

Isn't Finding Nemo going to get a native 3D re-render?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/21479955
> 
> 
> Isn't Finding Nemo going to get a native 3D re-render?



It was a 2D movie when released. They are converting it to 3D. I will add an "R" after the 3D so it will read 2D-3DR


----------



## cakefoo

That sounds better and differentiates it from the inferior depth-map/paint-in-the-gaps postconversion tools used for Alice/Clash/Airbender/Narnia/Potter/Thor/etc.


----------



## AVTrauma

Curious thing I've noticed...


I think Lion King 3D hit the theaters before the Bluray was released.

Beauty & the Beast 3D hit the store shelves about the same time as Lion King 3D.

Saw a commercial for "Limited Time" showings of Beauty 3D coming to a theater near me...


So Beauty was available on Bluray before shown in theaters??? Probably insignificant in terms of total box office revenue, but it probably isn't making the theater owners happy.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVTrauma* /forum/post/21480608
> 
> 
> Curious thing I've noticed...
> 
> 
> I think Lion King 3D hit the theaters before the Bluray was released.
> 
> Beauty & the Beast 3D hit the store shelves about the same time as Lion King 3D.
> 
> Saw a commercial for "Limited Time" showings of Beauty 3D coming to a theater near me...
> 
> 
> So Beauty was available on Bluray before shown in theaters??? Probably insignificant in terms of total box office revenue, but it probably isn't making the theater owners happy.



BEAUTY AND THE BEAST 3D Blu-ray was released on Oct. 4, 2011.


It will be released on a limited showing in theaters this Friday


----------



## timtationx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTY AND THE BEAST 3D Blu-ray was released on Oct. 4, 2011.
> 
> 
> It will be released on a limited showing in theaters this Friday



Beauty 3D is a must buy for 3D fans. Seriously.


----------



## cakefoo












Optimistic about this one for some reason.


----------



## cakefoo

Beauty and the Beast did $18.5M for the weekend, and had a 97% 3D revenue share.


----------



## supersoldier11

 http://www.paradiselost.org/2-M-wbanner-2013.html 



> Quote:
> DIRECTOR
> 
> Alex Proyas
> 
> PRODUCERS
> 
> Vincent Newman
> 
> Jon Jashni
> 
> Thomas Tull
> 
> EXECUTIVE PRODUCERS
> 
> Scott Derrickson
> 
> Stuart Hazeldine
> 
> SCREENWRITERS
> 
> Phil DiBlasi
> 
> Byron Willinger
> 
> Lawrence Kasdan
> 
> Stuart Hazeldine
> 
> Ryan Condal
> 
> PRODUCED BY
> 
> Legendary Pictures
> 
> Vincent Newman Entertainment
> 
> Warner Bros. Pictures
> 
> 
> Distributed by Warner Bros. Pictures
> 
> 
> Shooting Locations:
> 
> Australia, Canada, United Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTOGRAPHED IN 3D
> 
> 
> 
> Scheduled Release Date
> 
> 2013



Nomination for best movie ever.


----------



## AtDaBeach

Holy crap what a cast!


----------



## cakefoo

Here's an-set video of Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter. They all seem to have a great sense of humor and seem to enjoy their time on the set. Oh, and if you guys like Paradise Lost, then you'll be interested to know the two movies share Benjamin Walker, for whatever that's worth. He makes a great Lincoln, that's all I know.

http://www.mtv.com/videos/movies/725...tml#id=1676840


----------



## BleedOrange11

Looks like the Resident Evil: Retribution 3D trailer will debut in front of Underworld: Awakening. Can't wait to see both of these next week.









http://movies.ign.com/articles/121/1216499p1.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

*3D Geek Alert: AMC To Supply Podracer 3D Glasses, Darth Maul Face Painting And More!*

 

 


What's a pure STAR WARS fan truly want to remember a special event? Collectibles! During opening weekend, all 3D ticket holders for MENACE will receive a new Hasbro STAR WARS Fighter Pod. While supplies last.


Here are those 10 special AMC locations - have a look:


Atlanta: AMC Southlake 24

Boston: AMC Loews Liberty Tree Mall 20

Chicago: AMC South Barrington 30

Denver: AMC Highlands Ranch 24

Los Angeles: AMC Tustin 14 at The District, AMC Ontario Mills 30

New York: AMC Empire 25, AMC Garden State 16

Phoenix: AMC Mesa Grand 24

San Francisco: AMC Emeryville Bay Street 16

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2012/0...dracer-3d.html


----------



## BleedOrange11









I want those glasses! Too bad they'll only be at the "special" AMC theaters.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/21539273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want those glasses! Too bad they'll only be at the "special" AMC theaters.



I just checked, they don't show at either Amazon or Toys R Us so yes, it looks like (for now) they will only be available opening weekend at those 10 special AMC theaters.


----------



## cathoderaytube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/21354607
> 
> 
> Ghost Rider trailer: http://collider.com/ghost-rider-2-movie-trailer/132561/
> 
> 
> This one will probably look good in 3D, but at the expense of sitting through a bad movie.



This month's Wired magazine has an article about Ghost Rider, "Faking it, In 3D". They are shooting in 2D but they are capturing each shot with a 360 degree camera to help with the 3D post conversion. Director Brian Taylor says "There's a percentage of film nuts who care if you shoot in 3-D, but most fans don't give a rat's ass whether it was shot on a Red or an iPhone-- they just want it to be awesome." Here's an interview about 3D with the directors from last year:
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/08/ghost-rider-3-d/


----------



## cakefoo

Their BS doesn't fool me.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cathoderaytube* /forum/post/21545067
> 
> 
> This month's Wired magazine has an article about Ghost Rider, "Faking it, In 3D". They are shooting in 2D but they are capturing each shot with a 360 degree camera to help with the 3D post conversion. Director Brian Taylor says "There's a percentage of film nuts who care if you shoot in 3-D, but most fans don't give a rat's ass whether it was shot on a Red or an iPhone-- they just want it to be awesome." Here's an interview about 3D with the directors from last year:
> http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/08/ghost-rider-3-d/



To a certain degree, his statement is correct. However, 2D-3D conversions are usually not "awesome," and the 3D in his current trailer is much too shallow to win anyone's approval.


----------



## lovswr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/21539498
> 
> 
> I just checked, they don't show at either Amazon or Toys R Us so yes, it looks like (for now) they will only be available opening weekend at those 10 special AMC theaters.




Hmmm, that AMC Southlake 24 was my theater, when I still lived in Henry County. I remember when they cleared that land & built that whole complex. I'm tempted to drive down there just to pay the money & get the glasses (but not watch this horrid movie







)


----------



## BleedOrange11

In other news, I thought the 3D trailer for _The Lorax_ was very impressive. Seemed like there'd be great depth and plenty of pop-out.


Link to 8 Russian Trailers, including _Ghost Rider_ and _The Lorax_:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ4B8je_b3I


----------



## Ste-lar7

I spent the bucks and went to see Underworld in IMAX 3D this weekend. Liked the movie a lot and I always like IMAX, but I was somewhat underwhelmed by the 3D. I just dont get the wow from live action 3D movies that I do from CGI/Animation. Don't get me wrong, my family and I all left saying it was a good movie (we have all of the UW movies on BD) but no one said the 3D was of critical importance or lent any amount of pleasure above what we would have thought we would get from the 2D version.


On the way home we discussed:



Movie- worth it ($10)

IMAX- worth it ($4 upcharge)

3D- probably not worth it. ($4 upcharge)


I'll hold final judgement until I can see it in 2D which will likely be at a discounted rate in a couple of weeks, but as of now, I am not thinking the 3D really made much of a difference.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larrimore* /forum/post/21552054
> 
> 
> I just dont get the wow from live action 3D movies that I do from CGI/Animation.



Most live action 3D is shot in 2D and carelessly converted. The native 3D that is out there, is mostly just zombie/horror films that are made on a tighter budget with a crew that is less tech/art-savvy. Good 3D needs a well respected director and cinematographer attached, like Hugo with Scorsese and Robert Richardson.


I'm looking forward to Prometheus, Amazing Spiderman, The Hobbit, Great Gatsby and 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea to name a few. I think I have realistically high expectations given the names attached to these projects.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larrimore* /forum/post/21552054
> 
> 
> Movie- worth it ($10)
> 
> IMAX- worth it ($4 upcharge)
> 
> 3D- probably not worth it. ($4 upcharge)
> 
> 
> I'll hold final judgement until I can see it in 2D which will likely be at a discounted rate in a couple of weeks, but as of now, I am not thinking the 3D really made much of a difference.



Wow! $18 per ticket is brutal. I'm about to go see this during matinee hours in IMAX 3D ($5 upcharge) and it only costs $10.


----------



## Ste-lar7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/21552752
> 
> 
> Wow! $18 per ticket is brutal. I'm about to go see this during matinee hours in IMAX 3D ($5 upcharge) and it only costs $10.



Yep, $72 is a huge price for a family of four. However, here in the DC area, matinees at the regular theater are $9. I caught a break by using two $20 gift cards I got for Christmas.


And they wonder why I see so many people eating out of their purse...


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Guitar shredder Joe Satriani is releasing a 3D concert movie to theaters. Satchurated was filmed live on The Wormhole Tour in support of Satriani's most recent studio album Black Swans and Wormhole Wizards, at the Metropolis in Montreal on December 12, 2010.
> 
> 
> The movie Satchurated will be the first 3D theatrical concert movie release with 7.1 Dolby Surround Sound. The movie is directed by award-winning filmmakers François and Pierre Lamoureux, who have directed and/or produced concert films and music documentaries for Rush, The Who, Slipknot, Deep Purple and others.
> 
> 
> A CD release is also due in March.


 http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyl...vie-0127-2012/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Optional Branded 3D Glasses Set For THE AVENGERS Launch!*

 

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2012/0...s-set-for.html


----------



## BleedOrange11

Well, if I can't have podracer glasses, the Avengers ones look like an acceptable substitute.










Do we know if these will be getting a wide release, or just at "special" theaters?


I kind of like the color of the Captain America ones best, but the others seem much more stylized to fit their superheros better.


----------



## cakefoo

The Iron Man lenses look a little smaller. That might affect picture quality.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/21572239
> 
> 
> The Iron Man lenses look a little smaller. That might affect picture quality.



Yes, but if you choose those, you get to say, "I AM IRONNN MANN!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LjbMVXj0F8


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/21572240
> 
> 
> Well, if I can't have podracer glasses, the Avengers ones look like an acceptable substitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know if these will be getting a wide release, or just at "special" theaters?
> 
> 
> I kind of like the color of the Captain America ones best, but the others seem much more stylized to fit their superheros better.





> Quote:
> Marvel is hopping onboard the personalized specs train. The studio will be offering special edition 3D glasses at participating theaters for the upcoming release of The Avengers. You can choose to rock Iron Man, Thor, Hulk, or Captain America specialized glasses while oogling the all-star superhero movie. The glasses will cost an extra $5 in ticket price, but you’ll be able to sport your super cool specs at many 3D movies to come. Presumably they’re a little more durable than the typical Real D glasses, making them fashionable and necessary.


 http://collider.com/avengers-3d-glasses/141505/


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/21572946
> 
> http://collider.com/avengers-3d-glasses/141505/



Thanks! I bet they'll be more readily available since Marvel is charging for them. I'm definitely in for a pair, but I'm sensing a whole new wave of 3D gimmick jokes if this becomes a trend.


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Optional Branded 3D Glasses Set For THE AVENGERS Launch!
> 
> 
> 
> http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2012/0...s-set-for.html



Man I hope these make it to Australian cinemas! They look awesome


----------



## cakefoo

It's kind of funny that they're illustrating those glasses as having such a dark sunglass tint to them- normally they want to hide the fact that the lenses darken the picture.


Another downside to the iron man glasses is that they don't glow LED white.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/21573544
> 
> 
> Another downside to the iron man glasses is that they don't glow LED white.



Yes! And they should make a temporary loud humming noise when the LED lights are activated.


(That might not be conducive to quiet movie watching in the theater though).


----------



## BleedOrange11

They're not quite as snazzy-looking as the others, but all RealD 3D theaters should have free Darth Maul glasses with Star Wars: Ep. I - PotM on opening day while supplies last.

http://herocomplex.latimes.com/2012/...bro-giveaways/


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/21577389
> 
> 
> They're not quite as snazzy-looking as the others, but all RealD 3D theaters should have free Darth Maul glasses with Star Wars: Ep. I - PotM on opening day while supplies last.
> 
> http://herocomplex.latimes.com/2012/...bro-giveaways/



LOL - those are really lame looking.


----------



## cakefoo

Katy Perry in 3D?

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...ount-3d-286270


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/21578460
> 
> 
> LOL - those are really lame looking.



I think it's still kind of a cool freebie. Agreed on the design though. These are more "Happy Meal" than "Dark Sith Lord."


Would you like fries with your 3D?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/21579311
> 
> 
> Katy Perry in 3D?



Erm...no thanks.


----------



## cakefoo

Let's fatten the list. Several films on Dreamworks Animation's imdb page that are in pre-production and due for 2013 or 2014...

http://www.imdb.com/company/co0129164/ 


How to Train Your Dragon 2 (2014)

Mr. Peabody & Sherman (2014)

Me and My Shadow (2013)

Turbo (2013)


Also, Ridley Scott is in talks to direct The Counselor, from the writer of No Country for Old Men. He has previously sworn to do all future projects in 3D, so I would be on the lookout at least.


----------



## eriaur

New Trailer for Drafthouse's Comin' At Ya! 3D Restoration

http://www.firstshowing.net/2012/wat...d-restoration/


----------



## In-the-sticks

Over in the blu-ray software forum there is a thread entitled

Opera, Ballet and Classical Music discs. Posts 969 and 970

discuss a movie called _Pina_ directed by Wim Wenders.

This is a 3D documentary on the choreography of Pina Bausch.


I don't know anything about it but thought it might be good

to mention it here.



Sticks


----------



## cakefoo

Paradise Lost has been canned.

http://collider.com/paradise-lost-ca...cooper/144107/


----------



## cakefoo

Paradise Lost is no more! Project was completely scrapped, they say.


Edit: whoops, forgot I already shared that lol...


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.screendaily.com/news/prod...037913.article 


> Quote:
> Paul Bettany is in advanced negotiations to star in the new film from Alexei Popogrebsky, "Lost Rooms."
> 
> 
> Popogrebsky, who won Berlin's 2010 Silver Bear with How I Ended This Summer, will shoot the new film in 3D, and in the English language.
> 
> 
> The 6m Lost Rooms will also attach a number of prominent European and American names in the cast and crew.
> 
> 
> The plot concerns a girl who has a unique ability to see hidden depth where everyone else sees flatness.



Not that it'll ever be distributed in the US...


Still, that's an interesting concept, a girl who sees hidden depth...


----------



## BleedOrange11

Very cool concept. It sounds like they're getting some good actors and decent funding. Seems like it would take some talented minds to incorporate that idea with a good story. The article also says it's loosely inspired by a western. It'll be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## cakefoo

Weekend box office:

Code:


Code:


1       The Vow         $41,700,000     $41.7
2       Safe House      $39,330,000     $39.3
[B]3    Journey 2       $27,550,000     $27.5
4       Phantom Menace  $23,000,000     $23[/B]
5       Chronicle       $12,300,000     $40.1
6       Woman in Black  $10,300,000     $35.4
7       The Grey        $5,080,000      $42.8
8       Big Miracle     $3,860,000      $13.1
9       Descendants     $3,500,000      $70.7
[B]10   Underworld      $2,500,000      $58.9[/B]

3D Revenue Share for 2012 YTD:



http://imgur.com/tnO9Q.png%5B/IMG%5D



I added a double asterisk above for IMAX revenues. It's not clear to me if the 3D % includes IMAX 3D. Some articles lead me to assume so while others seem up in the air. For the sake of not inflating numbers, I don't add 3D + IMAX, but if anyone can chime in I'd appreciate it. Here are a few samples of how Box Office Mojo has brought up IMAX in their weekend box office sales report articles:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOX OFFICE MOJO on Journey 2's sales* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3D showings took place in 2,750 locations and accounted for 74 percent of ticket sales, while IMAX (most or all of which was in 3D) contributed $3.8 million (14 percent).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOX OFFICE MOJO on Underworld's sales* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 3D format accounted for 59 percent of Awakening's ticket sales, while IMAX represented 15 percent (most or all of which is included within the 3D figure).


----------



## cathoderaytube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In-the-sticks* /forum/post/21611293
> 
> 
> Over in the blu-ray software forum there is a thread entitled
> 
> Opera, Ballet and Classical Music discs. Posts 969 and 970
> 
> discuss a movie called _Pina_ directed by Wim Wenders.
> 
> This is a 3D documentary on the choreography of Pina Bausch.
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about it but thought it might be good
> 
> to mention it here.
> 
> 
> Sticks



Saw it today. It's Academy-award nominated for best documentary feature.

It's presented as a documentary, but most of it is dance sequences, both on stage and in outdoor settings. One of the dances is Stravinsky's Rite of Spring, which you might recognize from the dinosaur sequence in Fantasia. If you don't like modern dance, you might not be interested, but I think it's a really unique film and a great use of 3D with all the dancers, chairs, water, etc. all in clear depth. There's some scenes of the stage from the audience viewpoint and it's almost like there is a stage in the movie theatre instead of a screen. It's a foreign film, but what words there are, are as much in English as any other language, as it interviews dancers from many nationalities.


Blu-ray forum thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=21564916 

wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pina_(film )

variety review:
http://www.variety.com/review/VE1117944599/ 

trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNuQVS7q7-A


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Paradise Lost has been canned.
> 
> http://collider.com/paradise-lost-ca...cooper/144107/



I wanna break something.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/21635389
> 
> 
> I added a double asterisk above for IMAX revenues. It's not clear to me if the 3D % includes IMAX 3D. Some articles lead me to assume so while others seem up in the air. For the sake of not inflating numbers, I don't add 3D + IMAX, but if anyone can chime in I'd appreciate it. Here are a few samples of how Box Office Mojo has brought up IMAX in their weekend box office sales report articles:



I think you interpreted it correctly. Based on the second parenthesis in the Underworld quote, it sounds like IMAX 3D is included in Box Office Mojo's overall 3D%.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Paramount will release "Cirque du Soleil: Worlds Away" on December 21, 2012



Same day as Life of Pi, which by the way probably deserves more attention


----------



## cakefoo

* Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 (December 20, 2013) *


----------



## cakefoo

To The Arctic (IMAX) is scheduled for 4/20/2012


----------



## eriaur




----------



## cakefoo

http://imgur.com/5rbOS.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## cakefoo

Ip Man 3 is gonna be in 3D.

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stori...194005/1/.html


----------



## cakefoo

Mirror Mirror and Cabin in the Woods weren't in 3D.


But you can add:


July 5 - KATY PERRY: PART OF ME - S3D - 1.78


2013 - METALLICA 3D - (assumed native S3D as all other concert films)


----------



## cakefoo

Frankenweenie will be a conversion. Prime Sense is doing it. Should have known, based on Alice in Wonderland and Nightmare Before Christmas... Burton likes conversion.


----------



## Lee Stewart

So no new 3D Hollywood movies until May 4 - THE AVENGERS?


----------



## cakefoo

Movie poster for Piranha 3DD featuring what else?











I'm looking close for a release date... yeah that's it!


----------



## JayF

According to Boxofficemojo Piranha 3DD will be released 6/1. Looking forward to it.


----------



## cakefoo

FEBRUARY 28 2014 - LEGO - S3DR

http://collider.com/lego-movie-release-date/161343/ 



> Quote:
> BURBANK, CA, April 23, 2012 — The first-ever full length, theatrical LEGO® movie will open nationwide on February 28, 2014, it was announced today by Dan Fellman, President of Domestic Distribution, Warner Bros. Pictures.
> 
> 
> Currently in production, the 3D computer animated adventure will be directed by Phil Lord & Christopher Miller from their original screenplay, story by Dan Hageman & Kevin Hageman and Phil Lord & Christopher Miller, based on LEGO Construction Toys. It will incorporate some of the LEGO world’s most popular figures while introducing several new characters, inviting fans who have enjoyed the brand’s innovative toys and hugely popular video games for generations to experience their visually unique LEGO world as never seen before.
> 
> 
> Phil Lord and Christopher Miller previously teamed on the hit “21 Jump Street” and the 2009 animated comedy adventure “Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs,” which was nominated for a Golden Globe Award.
> 
> 
> The film will be produced by Dan Lin (“Sherlock Holmes,” “Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows”) and Roy Lee (“The Departed,” “How to Train Your Dragon”).



20% live action

"All-Lego environment" uses Lego for explosions, water, clouds, etc.

“Super charged stop-motion, Michael Bay kidnapped Henry Selick to make a movie”

Lord and Miller are producing Cloudy 2: Revenge of the Leftovers, also a February 2014 release (might want to move that from December 2013 and update the name)


----------



## cakefoo

Stretch Armstrong is dated for 4/11/2014.


And I think we need a 2014 section now or at least pretty soon.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/21943596
> 
> 
> Stretch Armstrong is dated for 4/11/2014.
> 
> 
> And I think we need a 2014 section now or at least pretty soon.



I'll just add them to *3D Movies in Preproduction* as I have been with noted dates.


----------



## cakefoo

47 Ronin's been changed to 2/8/2013

http://collider.com/47-ronin-release-date/161950/


----------



## cakefoo

Oz: The Great and Powerful is S3D, shot with Red Epics.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1623205/technical


----------



## eriaur

Pacific Rim - RED Epics 3D: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1663662/technical 

HFR?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ming_3-D_films


----------



## cakefoo

Pixar's THE GOOD DINOSAUR (May 30, 2014) will likely be added to this list soon but it needs to be confirmed 3D.


----------



## cakefoo

edit: I see you already caught it...


But Gravity is TBA 2013 now.

http://collider.com/gravity-release-date-2013/166228/ 


Boo!


----------



## cakefoo

October 2013 - THE YOUNG AND PRODIGIOUS SPIVET - S3D likely, due to stereographer

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayli...pivet-20120516 


> Quote:
> Given that he directed one of the most successful French films of all time, in the shape of 2001's still-delightful "*Amelie*," it's surprising that director *Jean-Pierre Jeunet* hasn't worked in Hollywood more. But then again, given that his only English-language picture to date was the woeful "*Alien: Resurrection*," perhaps it's not so surprising after all. Hollywood has come calling, of course: the director was courted to make films including "*Life of Pi," "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix" and "Mirror Mirror*," but he's generally preferred to march to the beat of his own drum, with two French-language pictures in the last decade, the underrated "*A Very Long Engagement*," and the slight, but enjoyable, "*MicMacs*."
> 
> 
> But finally, Jeunet is about to cross the Atlantic again: since last year, he's been working on a second-English language feature, a *3D adaptation of Reif Larsen's cult 2009 novel "The Selected Works Of T.S. Spivet."* The film's now gearing up to get before cameras at the end of next month, with a new title, "*The Young and Prodigious Spivet*" (watch that change again, "Hugo"-style), and it looks like he's locked down his principal cast, with Variety reporting that *Helena Bonham-Carter, Kathy Bates* and Canadian character actor *Callum Keith Rennie ("Memento")* have all signed on to the project.
> 
> *The plot seems like a good fit for the director*: it revolves around a *12-year-old cartography enthusiast* in an eccentric family, *who travels across country hidden on board a freight train* after being invited to the Smithsonian Institute. Young actor *Kyle Catlett* has been cast in the title role, while Rennie will play his father; there's no word at the moment as to who Bonham-Carter or Bates might be playing. Are there any fans of the novel out there who might take a guess?
> 
> 
> Jeunet's bringing along many of his key collaborators from "Amelie" and beyond, including screenwriter *Guillaume Laurant*, while *Demetri Portelli, who was behind the 3D for "Hugo," will act as stereographer.* It might sound like a piece of whimsy, but Jeunet say it's actually *fairly grounded, telling the trade that "it's a very touching story," albeit one with heavy VFX elements*. Filming gets underway in Alberta, Canada, on June 30th, and an October 2013 delivery date is currently being targeted.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Release Date Announced for SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR; Jessica Alba to Return; Film Will Be in 3D*

http://collider.com/sin-city-2-relea...a-alba/166990/


----------



## TrickMcKaha

Thought Dark Shadows would be out in 3D, but in my city it is not. I see it listed in other cities, though. Anybody know the story?


----------



## cakefoo

Updated graph with Wrath and Avengers:



http://imgur.com/8hdzZ.png%5B/IMG%5D



If anyone knows the shares for Pirates Band of Misfits or Titanic I'll update it.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrickMcKaha* /forum/post/22038904
> 
> 
> Thought Dark Shadows would be out in 3D, but in my city it is not. I see it listed in other cities, though. Anybody know the story?



It is not a 3D movie and I would not trust a theater that says they have it in 3D.


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.boxoffice.com/statistics/...el-to-300-2013 


They have 300: Battle of Artemisia listed as 3D. (found it by googling 300 3D)


Makes sense. The cinematographer according to imdb is shooting Great Gatsby. The producer did the Piranha 3D movies and Immortals.


----------



## eriaur

I Killed Hitler. http://www.screendaily.com/news/prod...042323.article


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Paramount is moving G.I Joe: Retalliation from June 29 to next year, setting a date of March 29, 2013. At the same time, it’s converting the movie to 3D.*

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hea...liation-328758


----------



## cakefoo

That is really interesting. If it's worth their while to delay that long and convert, after spending all the money thusfar marketing, then it says something about the lucrativeness of 3D.


I first approached this news with cynicism, thinking it would never work in 3D, but then I saw a trailer- a lot of the shots look like they'd benefit from 3D.


Sadly, it's not native, and doubly sad is that it's just a GI Joe movie, so I'm not interested.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/22058346
> 
> 
> That is really interesting. If it's worth their while to delay that long and convert, after spending all the money thusfar marketing, then it says something about the lucrativeness of 3D.
> 
> 
> I first approached this news with cynicism, thinking it would never work in 3D, but then I saw a trailer- a lot of the shots look like they'd benefit from 3D.
> 
> 
> Sadly, it's not native, and doubly sad is that it's just a GI Joe movie, so I'm not interested.



IMO, after watching JOHN CARTER & BATTLESHIP bomb at the BO, Paramount has little faith their G.I. JOE will do much better, so why not invest the $5 million for a 2D - 3D conversion and release it in March 2013 when few big action movies get released.


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansit.../news/?a=60339 



> Quote:
> There's a lot of speculation out there right now as to why G.I.Joe: Retaliation was pushed back nearly a year. While Paramount execs are touting the financial boost of 3D, some film critics are insinuating that the move may have ulterior motives. Regardless, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson has confirmed that they will actually be shooting new scenes for 3D rather than opting for a simple post film, 3D conversion. Also, there are reports that Paramount is using the additional time to actively pursue Joseph Gordon-Levitt to return as Cobra Commander. With The Dark Knight Rises and Looper set to release later this year, JGL's profile will surely be front and center to the movie-going populace.



Twitter: Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock


> Quote:
> It will be. Designing new scenes to enhance 3D. RT: @JimmyinGA: Was looking forward to GI Joe next month. Hope the 3D is worth the wait.


----------



## cakefoo

Brave comes out on the 22nd. I was about to purchase tickets to the 15th showing, and it wasn't there


----------



## cakefoo

Life of Pi was moved up to 11/21


----------



## Lee Stewart

*August 10 - NITRO CIRCUS: THE MOVIE 3D - S3D*

http://nitrocircus.com/go/the-nitro-circus-3d-movie/


----------



## cakefoo

Awesome!


----------



## cakefoo

For those who aren't aware, ID4's getting a 3D release July 3 2013.


----------



## ajleske

Not 100% sure if it will be 3D or not (though I assume it will be) - Pixar will be releasing "Planes" next summer. It is done by the same guys who made "Cars". I saw a teaser trailer for it on the 3DBR of "Toy Story 1" - the teaser trailer was in 3D hence the reason I'm assuming the whole movie will be in 3D. What I saw looked pretty cool - it was set on a navy aircraft carrier.


----------



## cakefoo

Collider went on set and can confirm that Abe Lincoln is a conversion.

http://collider.com/abraham-lincoln-vampire-hunter-set-visit/172661/


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/540#post_22129988
> 
> 
> Collider went on set and can confirm that Abe Lincoln is a conversion.
> http://collider.com/abraham-lincoln-vampire-hunter-set-visit/172661/


This really surprised me. The movie is being shot with arri alexa cameras, so I figured they were shooting in 3D. The YouTube 3D trailer looks pretty good too and uses lots of negative parallax. It had me fooled until I watched it in slomo after reading Collider's article.


----------



## cakefoo

Yeah, looked pretty good to me too. Proof that sometimes I can be overly negative on conversions in the pre-release stages. Although with Gravity, that is an exception for some reason. Cuaron and Lubezki's visual chemistry for Children of Men seems very well suited for trailblazing the 3D drama genre. Most conversions however are done in the style of "We won't change our very flat 2D cinematographic style for 3D, we won't allow it to compromise our direction! But we WILL convert it in post and give you gimmick popout moments and make $3 more per ticket!."


Anyway, I forgot that since that was just a summary article of their set visit, the actual interview is on another page:

http://collider.com/timur-bekmambetov-abraham-lincoln-vampire-hunter-interview-2/172598/ 


> Quote:
> Is the film being shot in 3D or is it post converted?
> 
> *Bekmambetov: We are shooting in 2D with—we made a lot of experiments and we understood how to do it. If you plan ahead, if you know what you’re doing then it even helps you to create the convergency. We’re using convergency not as a technical—not as a technique just to create 3D movies, but as a film language element because with the—when you are doing it in post you can change the world. You can use it as a tool to break the rules of the world.
> 
> 
> Lemley: It’s not an afterthought. It’s not.
> 
> 
> Bekmambetov: Like this can be in 3D. It can be far behind and be huge. You can change the perspective like in an ancient—icons. It’s a reverse perspective. Everything was closer. It was smaller, further away. It’s big. You can play with the reality and the 3D is a tool to play with it.*
> 
> 
> I’ve seen a lot of close convergence recently where the studio spent a lot of money on the action sequences and they’re all beautiful in 3D, but all the dialogue scenes are in 2D. You can take your glasses off. Will this have 3D dialogue scenes through the whole movie or you guys post converting specific stuff?
> 
> *Bekmambetov: It will be converted. Everything will be 3D, but you understand right because there is no reason to—there is no reason to do 3D convergency for dialogue scenes because when you are fighting the distance means a lot. When you are in dialogue you have to think about it because if we’re talking, and I’m closer, it’s one—you have to use it as a film language element, the space. Then it has a sense. If it’s just because you have the 3D cameras and you have to shoot 3D and there is no—and you’re using still the same composition then it’s meaningless and then you can reduce. You can—my answer is simple. Nobody knows the language here. This language is still in development, the film language, 3D movie and the dialogue is the biggest—the traditional dialogues is the biggest problem because nobody knows yet how to interpret it in 3D world and we are in the process too. We’ll see*.



Sounds like he wanted more editorial control over the blocking, as is the case with most pro-convert people. My problem with current conversions is that while it gives them precise control of the entire depth budget from near to far elements, I feel not enough time is spent on the believability and roundness of just the primary layer of focus, the foreground.


----------



## BleedOrange11

Thanks for the links. I agree. Sometimes it's tough for me to overcome the bad-conversion stereotype and just enjoy the 3D and the movie instead of searching for depth errors and wondering if this or that should have been dimensionalized more.


Also agree that most 2D-3D directors aren't willing to learn how to shoot good-looking 3D. With 3D cameras and live 3D playback on set, they could at least see how the shot looks in 3D before moving on to the next scene. 2D-3D does allow them to change parallax levels whenever they want, but they could easily make those decisions ahead of time. Usually, it's not worth having to convert everything as making 2.99D for an entire film seems to be feasibly impossible.


Something interesting I saw along this topic, was that S3D movies can change their convergence in post if they shoot at a very high resolution like 5K with Red Epics, so that can't really be considered a 2D-3D advantage. Apparently, _Underworld: Awakening_ did this a lot.


Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtmVWLBf_Eo 


Also, with _Gravity_, I read that they are going to use mostly green-screened 3D CGI backgrounds, so that should help a little bit in terms of reducing conversion errors.


----------



## cbcdesign

I dispair when I read the interview frankly. Any Director or DOP who thinks dialogue scenes don't need to be in 3D are talking absolute tosh in my opinion. These intimate moments work every bit as well in 3D as action scenes do and their abject failure to understand that just goes to show how little they understand what good 3D is really all about. Not to mention the lack of consistency this switching from 2D dialogue to 3D action imposes on the viewer and the distraction that causes. To me this is a bit like grabbing the viewer by the scruff of the neck and pulling him or her into and out of the movie, depending upon the scene. I HATE this sort of 2.5D thinking where 3D is concerned!


----------



## BleedOrange11

Yeah, it's rare to see a live-action movie with good 3D dialogue scenes, even among movies filmed with 3D cameras. I think the majority of directors are just so used to shooting in 2D that they employ 2D techniques. They fail to understand that over-the-shoulder cams of a zoomed-in face entirely in positive parallax with reduced image separation look bad in 3D. There are better ways to frame dialogue scenes--see _Hugo_. They've been discovered already. These scenes need strong depth too so the emotions look real on the actors' faces and the audience feels like they are in the room with the characters and connects with what they are saying.


----------



## cbcdesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/540#post_22135329
> 
> 
> These scenes need strong depth too so the emotions look real on the actors' faces and the audience feels like they are in the room with the characters and connects with what they are saying.



Absolutely. In fact I would argue that when watching characters in dialogue scenes in 3D, the tinyest nuances are picked up, small facial movements etc that 2D cannot hope to emphasise in anything like as much detail. This is something some filmakers who venture into 3D need to understand!


----------



## eriaur

'The Young and Prodigious Spivet' about to start shooting

http://www.stereoscopynews.com/hotnews/3d-movies/3d-blockbusters/2483-the-young-and-prodigious-spivet-about-to-start-shooting.html


----------



## cakefoo

Maleficent - March 14, 2014

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1587310/


----------



## cakefoo

84-year-old James Ivory is doing Richard II in 3D.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/story/2012/06/20/james-ivory-toronto.html 


> Quote:
> American filmmaker James Ivory, known for Oscar-nominated period dramas like The Remains of the Day and A Room with a View, will shoot his next project, Richard II, in 3D.
> 
> 
> As half of the famed Merchant Ivory Productions, the director became known for the beauty and elegance of his films, often adaptations of authors such as E.M. Forster and Henry James.
> 
> 
> After watching Avatar in 3D, Ivory said he thought: “This could be useful.” His Richard II will be based on Shakespeare’s historic play about the king deposed by a nobleman with whom he had a protracted dispute.
> 
> 
> "I'm going to be doing all sorts of things with Richard II that people would gasp if they knew... shooting it in 3D," he told CBC's Eli Glasner.
> 
> 
> "I think if you're going to do something set in the 14th century, in period, in 3D, it will be like something from Mars practically, I think. It will be strange and effective."
> 
> 
> Ivory, now 84, still aspires to that ideal of beauty associated with the Merchant Ivory period films, but believes new 3D technology has huge potential.
> 
> 
> "I think the whole cameramen community [will] be pushing towards as something that is as beautiful as what we've had in the past. I'm generally optimistic," he said, adding that he believes there is still a taste for mature-themed films.
> 
> 
> Since the 2005 death of his partner Ismail Merchant, Ivory completed their last film together, The White Countess, and worked with his long-time screenwriting partner Ruth Prawer Jhabvala on The City of Your Final Destination.
> 
> 
> In an interview with CBC’s Q cultural affairs show, Ivory recalled the confidence and ability that Merchant — a producer who was able to raise financing and gain access to historic sites such as Versailles for film shoots — brought to their partnership.
> 
> 
> "He was enormously persuasive, enormously energetic and loyal to me and to our company," he said.


----------



## BleedOrange11

Sounds good to me. _The Three Musketeers_ looked awesome in period 3D--CinemaBlend review be damned.


----------



## cakefoo

The Jungle Book - 2014

http://eon.businesswire.com/news/eon/20120619005176/en/The-Jungle-Book/DQ-Entertainment/Animated-Film 

*$45 Million Stereoscopic 3D Animated Theatrical Film of The Jungle Book Green Lit as First Production of DQ Entertainment’s Animated Feature Slate*


> Quote:
> The first movie “green lit” from this new division is a US$45 million stereoscopic 3D animated feature film based on Rudyard Kipling’s classic tale The Jungle Book.
> 
> 
> Already in pre-production, The Jungle Book producers have tapped an experienced team of top echelon talent from the world of feature animation, including *Screenwriter Billy Frolick (Madagascar, Holy Cow), Co-Directors Jun Falkenstein (The Tigger Movie, The Smurfs, Despicable Me,) and Kevin Johnson (Alvin and the Chipmunks: Chipwrecked, Harry Potter & The Sorcerer’s Stone, Astro Boy, Stuart Little), and Production Designer James Hegedus (Shrek).*
> 
> 
> The film is being produced by Tapaas Chakravarti, Chairman and Founder of DQE, while Eric S. Rollman, CEO of Rollman Entertainment, Inc., former President of both Marvel Animation and Saban/Fox Family Productions, with DQE’S VP of Intellectual Property, Rouhini Jaswal, will serve as Executive Producers.
> 
> *The Jungle Book is targeting a theatrical release date in 2014*. Pre- and Post-production will be based in Los Angeles with animation production at DQE’s headquarters in Hyderabad, India. Two additional classic titles are already in development for the company’s next two theatrical film projects.
> 
> 
> “Our commitment to animated features marks another major milestone for DQ Entertainment,” said Chakravarti. “*By leading off our slate with a 3D Stereoscopic version of The Jungle Book*, a classic and universally beloved story based in India, our home country, we’re making a bold statement to the industry – that DQE is committed to put the creative, technical and financial resources together to produce compelling, high quality animation for all distribution channels.”
> 
> 
> “We have assembled a truly world class team with a remarkable résumé of animation accomplishments,” added Rollman. “The net result will be a distinctive and captivating presentation for families the world over to enjoy, and one more illustration of the unique acumen of DQ Entertainment, an unstoppable creative force in our industry.”
> 
> 
> “A pulsating journey through the deepest jungles of India with Mowgli the man-cub will entertain and enthrall. *The legacy of Kipling will be revived with the magic and mystique of The Jungle Book in breathtaking 3D*,” added Jaswal.
> 
> 
> 2011 marked the studio’s first foray into theatrical features with The Prodigies for Warner Bros., Onyx Films and Fidélité Films, France.
> 
> 
> DQE's dynamic business model of developing iconic intellectual properties and expanding its distribution network worldwide has positioned the studio as a fully integrated global entertainment production and distribution company.


----------



## Deskplant

Very interesting stuff!


----------



## cakefoo

HARA KIRI: DEATH OF A SAMURAI - July 20 - Limited run

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Trailer-Takashi-Miike-Movie-Features-Hara-Kiri-3D-31540.html


----------



## cakefoo

May 24 2013 - EPIC - S3DR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xu3JLXfuwQ&feature=player_embedded 


Previously known as Leaf Men


----------



## cakefoo

Mad Max: Fury Road - 2D-3D


It was once going to be shot in 3D, but now it's going to be a conversion. I'm assuming the harsh conditions were a factor.

http://if.com.au/2012/06/28/article/EXCLUSIVE-Fury-Road-scraps-initial-3D-shoot-stereoscopic-conversion-planned/SGOTKQAZHA.html


----------



## eriaur

Cirque du Soleil: Worlds Away



 http://www.firstshowing.net/2012/first-trailer-for-james-camerons-cirque-du-soleil-worlds-away-in-3d/


----------



## cakefoo

Man of Steel is a postconversion and will be released in IMAX.

http://collider.com/superman-man-of-steel-3d/178384/


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/570#post_22203724
> 
> 
> Man of Steel is a postconversion and will be released in IMAX.
> http://collider.com/superman-man-of-steel-3d/178384/



With all these 3D conversions, it reminds me of the time (70s and 80s) that theaters used to show 70mm blowups from 35mm film elements after the demise of true 65mm cinematography.


----------



## cakefoo

It's incredibly lame. But then again, native 3D can look weak and flat too. Quality of live action 3D is all over the place, especially when money is the only clear motivation.


And apparently there was a mixup, there's no confirmation of a 3D version...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/222458765386067968%5B%2FURL%5D

Talk about afterthought 3D :/


----------



## cakefoo

Apparently the IMAX 3D page for Man of Steel (which is what the reports of the movie being in 3D were based off) was an error, and that the 3D version of Man of Steel is still in the undetermined stages.


However, there is a positive rumor:

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/JakeLester/news/?a=63644 


> Quote:
> Warner Brothers sent out e-mails saying that the info was false and they have not made a decision on 3D conversion yet. Well *according to my WB insider they WILL be converting the film to 3D*, and are none to happy with IMAX for jumping the gun on the announcement. The reason they are not happy is because WB had just signed the contracts to do the conversion and was *wanting to make the announcement themselves* during the films viral marketing closer to the release date. They are wanting to put it off for as long as they can because *they know how fans feel about 3D movies and are wanting to avoid any bad press* for the flick right out of the gate. The conversion will be handled by two companies who were not disclosed to me. However, I was told that the work on the *3D conversion begins next month* in August. To further support this information take a look at the photo to the right that was captured during the Plano, IL shoot by Gregory Zonsius. The piece of equipment you are looking at is a *3D environmental scanner*. What it does it scans the environment and takes measurements for the post 3D conversion process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting bit of info regarding the 3D conversion is that it was the cause of the release date change that was announced during last years San Diego Comic Con. The film was originally set for release date of December of this year but was moved to June 14th of 2013. The *conversion process takes roughly eight months to complete*, and Warner wants to make sure they have plenty of time to get it done.


This is why I'm bothered by comic book demographic folks, the ones who unconditionally hate 3D because they recklessly attended a bunch of postconversions and think they're in any way representative of 3D's true potential. It creates this negative stigma on ALL 3D and people needlessly crap on good 3D because they've predetermined that it all sucks.


I have higher hopes for this one but while the cinematography looks nice and fresh there is a bit of overuse of shallow depth of field, which will of course limit the amount of wandering your eyes can comfortably do.


----------



## cakefoo

Monsters University is now December 19th of this year.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/570#post_22247998
> 
> 
> Monsters University is now December 19th of this year.


I think you mean the _Monsters, Inc._ 3D re-release instead?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/570#post_22247187
> 
> 
> Apparently the IMAX 3D page for Man of Steel (which is what the reports of the movie being in 3D were based off) was an error, and that the 3D version of Man of Steel is still in the undetermined stages.
> 
> However, there is a positive rumor:
> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/JakeLester/news/?a=63644
> 
> This is why I'm bothered by comic book demographic folks, the ones who unconditionally hate 3D because they recklessly attended a bunch of postconversions and think they're in any way representative of 3D's true potential. It creates this negative stigma on ALL 3D and people needlessly crap on good 3D because they've predetermined that it all sucks.
> 
> I have higher hopes for this one but while the cinematography looks nice and fresh there is a bit of overuse of shallow depth of field, which will of course limit the amount of wandering your eyes can comfortably do.


Thanks for the info about _Man of Steel_. I'd rather have a well done 3D conversion than regular 2D.


Studios and filmmakers are the ones who need to recognize the potential of shooting with 3D cameras. I can't really blame comic book fans for preferring 2D over lackluster 3D and creating negative press. Maybe if they push back enough, studios will look for directors who want to shoot with 3D cameras and prioritize creative 3D with rounded characters. Hiring 3D-naive directors and cinematographers and forcing native 3D probably isn't the optimal route either as we learned with _The Amazing Spider-Man_ (although it still turned out better that way).


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1422506/what-movies-are-you-looking-forward-to-for-the-rest-of-the-year#post_22263557
> 
> _Halloween III_ is in limbo. _Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3D_ was moved to January, 4 2013.


----------



## cakefoo

There's a list-wars thread for people to discuss their most anticipated movies:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1422506/what-movies-are-you-looking-forward-to-for-the-rest-of-the-year


----------



## cakefoo

A third Hobbit film will be released in summer 2014, announced earlier today by press release


----------



## cakefoo

Hollywood Reporter has news that Great Gatsby is moving to Summer 2013. Downer!


The reason given was to improve its box office chances.


----------



## threed123

I saw Prometheus 3D a week ago and only 5 people were in there, yet the non-3D version had a house full.


As much as I love 3D, based on what is being released--lots of trash B movies, 2D-3D conversions of blockbusters, and a few--so few "good" movies shot in 3D, I'd say we are nearing the end of an era--again. 2D Dark Knight and Total Recall, are solid indicators that the trend has past. Plus, unless you sit in the "sweet" spot in front of the screen, you don't get the right depth experience, and I can see that in a lot of threads where the viewer just doesn't like 3D because of the bad depth cues. If you sit too close, the depth becomes flat and greater eyestrain develops. If you sit too far back, you get too much depth, and the image looks like it was shot on a miniature set, destroying all sense of reality. And 2D to 3D converts have a cardboard cutout look. I hope I'm wrong, but if the trend continues to convert rather than shoot native, we are doomed to mediocre 3D forever.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/570#post_22295741
> 
> 
> I saw Prometheus 3D a week ago and only 5 people were in there, yet the non-3D version had a house full.
> 
> As much as I love 3D, based on what is being released--lots of trash B movies, 2D-3D conversions of blockbusters, and a few--so few "good" movies shot in 3D, I'd say we are nearing the end of an era--again. 2D Dark Knight and Total Recall, are solid indicators that the trend has past. Plus, unless you sit in the "sweet" spot in front of the screen, you don't get the right depth experience, and I can see that in a lot of threads where the viewer just doesn't like 3D because of the bad depth cues. If you sit too close, the depth becomes flat and greater eyestrain develops. If you sit too far back, you get too much depth, and the image looks like it was shot on a miniature set, destroying all sense of reality. And 2D to 3D converts have a cardboard cutout look. I hope I'm wrong, but if the trend continues to convert rather than shoot native, we are doomed to mediocre 3D forever.



Did you bother to look at posts 3 and 4 at the beginning of this thread - you really should.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/570#post_22296130
> 
> 
> Did you bother to look at posts 3 and 4 at the beginning of this thread - you really should.



No problem, I'm as a big a 3D fan as any here. I'm just gefuddled by all of the 2D-3D conversions coming, Star Trek 2, Man of Steel, and others. Conversions are cheap (relatively), and they suck the wind right out of 3D--all to make a quick buck off of "3D," NOT "the story in 3D," which takes much more technique, planning, realism. These aren't movies to be applauded, they are nails in the 3D coffin. And the irony will be all the people complaining, and the studios saying, "see, people don't really like 3D."


----------



## cakefoo

threed123, is your name Ronnie? If not, you should contact him at carsindepth.com. He'd be thrilled to meet you.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/570#post_22295741
> 
> 
> I saw Prometheus 3D a week ago and only 5 people were in there, yet the non-3D version had a house full.


Nationwide demand is much different, and is all that matters. And besides, 3D demand relative to 2D always dips in the summer. Lots of movies to see, so people seek out cheaper shows.


> Quote:
> As much as I love 3D, based on what is being released--lots of trash B movies, 2D-3D conversions of blockbusters, and a few--so few "good" movies shot in 3D, I'd say we are nearing the end of an era--again.


Sure, few movies have Oscar-worthy 3D AND stories, so there's only a handful of films to watch each year. But a lot of that seems to be because of the response time to Avatar's success. Those filmmakers had to complete their 2D projects, then they had to plan their first 3D project, then they'll have to deal with the criticisms if they don't get it right, and refine their skills on yet another 3D project. It takes time, but 3D is in fact getting technically and artistically better and I think that its commercial success will see a slight rebound rather than a continued downward spiral.


> Quote:
> 2D Dark Knight and Total Recall, are solid indicators that the trend has past.


This has been said for years now, just replace TDK with Iron Man 2 and TR with Inception. Yet it didn't actually indicate anything.


> Quote:
> And 2D to 3D converts have a cardboard cutout look. I hope I'm wrong, but if the trend continues to convert rather than shoot native, we are doomed to mediocre 3D forever.


Despite being a conversion, I am betting Gravity will look incredible. When the director and DOP are highly respectable for their artistry it's nothing but a positive indicator. But then you look at the commercial directors like JJ Abrams, and you can tell that he's all about money.


----------



## Bill

Want to see how all movies should be shot, see "Step Up Revolution 3D"! It is like you are there. I think "Hobbit" was shot the same way. However the CGI may have an effect as "Step Up" had no CGI.


----------



## cakefoo

Schedule bumps:


> Quote:
> The Keanu Reeves samurai pic 47 Ronin, originally set for a November 2012 release, has now been pushed back even further to Christmas 2013.
> 
> 
> The re-release Jurassic Park 3D has been moved to April 5th, 2013.


----------



## cakefoo

Spielberg Testing 2D, 3D And IMAX For Robopocalypse


> Quote:
> I’m going to do an IMAX camera test, [both] a 2 and 3D test for my next movie Robopocalypse, and I haven’t decided whether I’m going to use the IMAX cameras, and I haven’t decided whether it’s going to be 2D or 3D yet, but I am in September going to start doing some tests.


 http://www.bleedingcool.com/2012/08/15/spielberg-testing-2d-3d-and-imax-for-robopocalypse/


----------



## markmathers

Tight!


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> “Extra’s” Maria Menounos talked exclusively with Jennifer Lopez’s manager Benny Medina who confirmed J.Lo is currently shooting footage for a 3D concert film called “Dance Again.”


 http://www.extratv.com/2012/08/18/exclusive-jennifer-lopez-to-release-3d-concert-film/


----------



## cakefoo

 *STAR WARS 3D Re-Release Update: ATTACK OF THE CLONES on September 20, 2013 Followed by REVENGE OF THE SITH on October 11, 2013*


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/570#post_22310665
> 
> 
> Spielberg Testing 2D, 3D And IMAX For Robopocalypse
> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2012/08/15/spielberg-testing-2d-3d-and-imax-for-robopocalypse/



He should use the Red 4K 3D cameras. Better than IMax IMO. Imax film screens are too big and grainy compared to 4K.


----------



## cakefoo

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey will open on December 14th, 2012.

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug will open December 13th, 2013.

The Hobbit: There and Back Again will open July 18th, 2014.

http://collider.com/hobbit-the-desolation-of-smaug/192427/ 



Note the movie title switcheroo..


----------



## Lee Stewart

Exclusive: Joe Dante's THE HOLE Will Indeed Be Screened In 3D...


Yes, Joe Dante's THE HOLE will be theatrically screened in 3D. But here's the bad news, it's only going to be screened in 3D in four theaters in Atlanta, premiering on September 28.

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2012/09/exclusive-joe-dantes-hole-will-indeed.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

Disney's The Little Mermaid will be getting a 2D to 3D conversion for a theaterical run - probably next year

http://hdguru3d.com/disneys-line-up-for-more-3d-flicks/


----------



## cakefoo

 http://collider.com/how-to-train-your-dragon-3-release-date/194368/ 


Turbo – July 19th, 2013 
Mr. Peabody & Sherman – November 1st, 2013 
Happy Smekday! – November 26th, 2014

The Penguins of Madagascar – March 27th, 2015

Trolls (working title) – June 5th, 2015

B.O.O: Bureau of Otherworldy Operations – November 6th, 2015

Mumbai Musical (working title) – December 19th, 2015

Kung Fu Panda 3 – March 16th, 2016

How to Train Your Dragon 3 – June 18th, 2016


P.S. I think we should have Avatar 2, 3, and 4 on the list. The scripts for 2 and 3 are "pretty far along."


----------



## Lee Stewart

Something happened - I can no longer edit this thread properly. It is not giving me the normal list when I press EDIT


It says:


This is Rich Format content so you've been switched to the Rich Editor.


????????????????


EDIT:


At the bottom of the page: AVS is proudly sponsored by


All I see are empty boxes


----------



## cakefoo

I've had that too. It seems to be the result of a change to the restyling of the forums. Like they changed the formatting of all posts prior to the restyle. Why would they do that when the old style was BB code and the default style now is STILL BB Code?


P.S. The empty boxes worked for me when I turned off Adblock


----------



## dvdmike007

Dredd was stunning in 3D


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/600#post_22391662
> 
> 
> I've had that too. It seems to be the result of a change to the restyling of the forums. Like they changed the formatting of all posts prior to the restyle. Why would they do that when the old style was BB code and the default style now is STILL BB Code?
> 
> P.S. The empty boxes worked for me when I turned off Adblock



I believe the problem is I am running Exploer 9. When I went to Compatibility View - everything went back to normal so I will be able to edit all posts.










GODZILLA - May 16, 2014


----------



## cakefoo

Gatsby's new release date is May 10th 2013. (Collider.com)


----------



## cakefoo

Dario Argento's Dracula 3D will be released in the US in 2013

http://www.fangoria.com/index.php/home/all-news/1-latest-news/7963-argentos-dracula-3d-gets-us-distribution


----------



## cakefoo

Cloudy 2: Revenge of the Leftovers has been moved up to September 27th, 2013


Iron Man 3 (5/3/13) will be in 3D. It's being directed by Shane Black .


----------



## cakefoo

*2013*


July 26 - THE WOLVERINE - 2D-3D


----------



## Lee Stewart

WTH??????????


Each time I a make an edit to one of the skickys, it screws up the post I am editing. First it started centering everything - can't fix it. Now it is skiping lines.


----------



## cakefoo

Official announcement of Man of Steel getting 3D and IMAX releases:


> Quote:
> BURBANK, CA, November 7, 2012 – Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures announced today that director Zack Snyder’s upcoming action adventure “Man of Steel” will be presented in 3D in select theaters, as well as in 2D and IMAX®, so fans of the iconic superhero will be able to experience the much-anticipated movie in their format of choice.
> 
> 
> Snyder stated, “The film is going to be a visually exciting experience in all formats: 2D, 3D and IMAX. Anticipating how audiences today embrace 3D, we designed and photographed the movie in a way that would allow ‘Man of Steel’ to captivate those movie goers, while respecting fans who prefer a more traditional cinematic experience. We’ve taken great measures to ensure the film and the story come first, and 3D is meant as an enhancement.”
> 
> 
> The film stars Henry Cavill in the role of Superman/Clark Kent, alongside three-time Oscar® nominee Amy Adams (“The Fighter”), Oscar® nominee Michael Shannon (“Revolutionary Road”), Academy Award® winner Kevin Costner (“Dances with Wolves”), Oscar® nominee Diane Lane (“Unfaithful”), Oscar® nominee Laurence Fishburne (“What’s Love Got to Do with It”), Antje Traue, Ayelet Zurer, Christopher Meloni, Harry Lennix, Michael Kelly, Richard Shiff, and Academy Award® winner Russell Crowe (“Gladiator”).
> 
> 
> “Man of Steel” is produced by Charles Roven, Emma Thomas, Christopher Nolan and Deborah Snyder. The screenplay was written by David S. Goyer, from a story by Goyer & Nolan, based upon Superman characters created by Jerry Siegel & Joe Shuster and published by DC Entertainment. Thomas Tull, Lloyd Phillips and Jon Peters are the film’s executive producers.
> 
> 
> Warner Bros. Pictures presents, in association with Legendary Pictures, a Syncopy Production, a Zack Snyder Film, “Man of Steel.” The film is slated for release on June 14, 2013 and will be distributed worldwide by Warner Bros. Pictures, a Warner Bros. Entertainment Company.


 http://collider.com/man-of-steel-3d-imax/209416/


----------



## cakefoo

Updates from Collider:

*2014* - September 26 - POPEYE - S3DR
*2015* - September 25 - HOTEL TRANSYLVANIA 2 - S3DR


Two movies revealed for 3D via the IMAX/Warner Bros announcement:

*All You Need Is Kill* – The Doug Liman-directed sci-fi action film starring Tom Cruise
*Jupiter Ascending* – Lana and Andy Wachowski sci-fi film starring Channing Tatum and Mila Kunis


----------



## cakefoo

Added 3 more movies to my 3D sales graph. It's getting harder to find this info. Missed Wreck it Ralph and Hotel Transylvania and Frankenweenie for example.



http://imgur.com/puvt2.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## cakefoo

2D>3D

The Wolverine – July 26, 2013

Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters – August 16, 2013


3D, method unknown

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes – May 23, 2014

X-Men: Days of Future Past – July 18, 2014


3D likely, but not certain

The Fantastic Four – March 6, 2015



Source: http://collider.com/fantastic-four-reboot-release-date-the-wolverine-3d/216601/


----------



## cakefoo

Planes


Release Date: August 9, 2013


The Little Mermaid 3D


Release Date: September 13, 2013


----------



## cakefoo

It's been revealed that World War Z will be in 3D.


It's like they were editing the film and doing CG and decided they'd make some crap fly out of the screen and slap on a conversion. That's all 3D is to Hollywood dumbasses.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/600_40#post_22920529
> 
> 
> It's been revealed that World War Z will be in 3D.
> 
> 
> It's like they were editing the film and doing CG and decided they'd make some crap fly out of the screen and slap on a conversion. That's all 3D is to Hollywood dumbasses.


The movie looked fun in the trailer, but I'm pretty skeptical about the 3D too. If the director's vision didn't include 3D from the start, then what's the point? So far, James Cameron is the only guy that has been successful with something like this.


----------



## cakefoo

HERCULES 3D - March 2014


Will this be another $70M flop...


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/600#post_22539745
> 
> 
> WTH??????????
> 
> 
> Each time I a make an edit to one of the skickys, it screws up the post I am editing. First it started centering everything - can't fix it. Now it is skiping lines.



Just quote your original content and add to it.


----------



## cakefoo

Amazing Spiderman 2 is May 2, 2014. They just started shooting.

http://collider.com/amazing-spider-man-2-begins-filming/ 

http://collider.com/the-amazing-spider-man-2-synopsis/


----------



## BleedOrange11

Looks like Webb might be switching to 35mm film and post-conversion too.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/298596140549541889%2Fphoto%2F1%5B%2FURL%5D


----------



## cakefoo

Bring on the slew of conversions! I'll watch one every once in a while but the crap technology will never compare to shooting in 3D because I highly doubt they watch converted dailies in 3D, so they really have no clue what the hell they're doing.


I miss the days of a movie being announced for 3D concurrent with the announcement of the movie itself.


----------



## cakefoo

Upcoming 2013 movies:


May 3 - IRON MAN 3


May 10 - THE GREAT GATSBY - S3D


May 17 - STAR TREK 2 - 2D-3D


May 17 - PIXELS


May 24 - EPIC - S3DR


June 14 - THE MAN OF STEEL - 2D-3D


June 21 - MONSTERS UNIVERSITY - S3DR


July 3 - DESPICABLE ME 2 - S3DR


July 3 - INDEPENDENCE DAY - 2D-3D [re-release 3D conversion]


July 12 - PACIFIC RIM - 2D-3D


July 26 - THE WOLVERINE - 2D-3D


August 2 - 300: RISE OF AN EMPIRE (formerly subtitled Battle of Artemesia)


September 20 - ATTACK OF THE CLONES - 2D-3D [re-release 3D conversion]


October 4 - GRAVITY - 2D-3D


October 4 - SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR


October 11 - REVENGE OF THE SITH - 2D-3D [re-release 3D conversion]


November 8 - THOR: THE DARK WORLD - 2D-3D


December 13 - THE HOBBIT: The Desolation of Smaug - S3D (48 FPS)


December 20 - Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 - S3DR


December 20 - WALKING WITH DINOSAURS 3D


December 25 - 47 RONIN - S3D


----------



## BleedOrange11

I think Pixels was moved to 5/23/14, and the Star Wars conversions were delayed indefinitely. Here's a list I've been keeping with a few other additions. Looking forward to the month of May, _Turbo, Sin City, The Hobbit_, and _47 Ronin_.


Release - Title 3D - Type

5/3/13 - Iron Man 3 2D-3D

5/10/13 - The Great Gatsby S3D

5/17/13 - Star Trek Into Darkness 2D-3D

5/24/13 - Epic S3DR

6/14/13 - Man of Steel 2D-3D

6/20/13 - Metegol (Argentina) S3DR

6/21/13 - Monsters University S3DR

6/21/13 - The Blue Umbrella (Short) (Monsters University) 2D-3DR

6/21/13 - World War Z 2D-3D

7/3/13 - Despicable Me 2 S3DR

7/12/13 - Pacific Rim 2D-3D, S3DR

7/19/13 - R.I.P.D. 2D-3D

7/19/13 - Turbo S3DR

7/26/13 - The Wolverine 2D-3D

7/31/13 - The Smurfs 2 S3DR, S3D

8/2/13 - 300: Rise of an Empire 2D-3D

8/9/13 - Metallica Through the Never S3D

8/9/13 - Planes S3DR

8/16/13 - Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters 2D-3D

8/23/13 - The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones 2D-3D

8/30/13 - One Direction: This Is Us S3D

9/13/13 - Battle of the Year: The Dream Team S3D

9/13/13 - I, Frankenstein 2D-3D

9/16/13 - Lost Place (Germany) S3D

9/27/13 - Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 [Revenge of the Leftovers] S3DR

10/3/13 - Stalingrad (Russia) S3D

10/3/13 - Tarzan S3DR

10/4/13 - Gravity 2D-3D, S3DR

10/4/13 - Sin City: A Dame to Kill For S3D

10/9/13 - Miniscule: Valley of the Lost Ants (France) S3DR, S3D

10/18/13 - The Seventh Son 2D-3D

11/3/13 - Krrish 3 (India) 2D-3D

11/8/13 - Thor: The Dark World 2D-3D

11/23/13 - Doctor Who: 50th Anniversary Special S3D

11/27/13 - Frozen S3DR

11/27/13 - Postman Pat: The Movie – You Know You're the One S3DR

12/13/13 - The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug S3D

12/20/13 - Walking with Dinosaurs S3D, S3DR

12/25/13 - 47 Ronin S3D

12/25/13 - Dhoom 3 (India) 2D-3D


----------



## cakefoo

Preface: I'm very picky about 3D, and movies in general.


I'm looking forward to Gravity (extremely optimistic), 47 Ronin (pretty optimistic), The Hobbit (very optimistic), Sin City (pretty optimistic), and Man of Steel. My initial optimism for MoS however has been reduced after Zack Snyder's apathetic comments .


I'm pretty interested in CG cartoons- they tend to have better 3D planning- but I can usually wait for Blu-ray combo sales and sell off the extra discs, unless it's a major film event like a Toy Story sequel.


I'm very interested in Great Gatsby, as it just might surpass Hugo and Life of Pi in terms of dramatic use of 3D. I always hope movies like Gatsby do commercially and critically well, to help convey that not all 3D is used as a mere visual enhancement.


----------



## BleedOrange11

I'm a little confused as to why Alfonso Cuarón is choosing conversion for _Gravity_. The talk about 10-minute long takes sounds pretty cool though. The longer 2-minute takes in _Life of Pi_ were great for stirring emotion.


I think _Man of Steel_ looks like a good movie, but just kind of a serviceable 3D experience. The 3D in the trailer, except for the CGI, wasn't very impressive, and for that reason, I'm a little more excited for _Star Trek 2_, _Iron Man 3_, and maybe even _World War Z_ for action movie conversions. None of them look spectacular for 3D, but Stereo D does the best work.


Agree about _Gatsby_. I'll see it in theaters for sure. It looks like a unique drama and the best 3D photography of the year, even better than _Oz_.


I do almost the same thing with animation. I usually don't see them in theaters and have been trying to catch up on a lot of highly rated ones that I've missed by buying cheaper, used BD3D discs. _Epic_ looks...epic, and _Turbo_ looks really fun, plus anything by DreamWorks and Phil McNally is 3D gold. Have high hopes for _Frozen_ as well.


The first _Sin City_ wasn't quite my cup of tea, but Robert Rodriguez sounds really enthusiastic about the sequel's 3D, so I'm pretty excited for it due to that universe's unique visual style.


> Quote:
> *Sin Looks Better in Three Dimensions*
> 
> Yes, "A Dame to Kill For" will be in 3-D. But fear not, film purists: Rodriguez has experience with this format, plus they're using James Cameron's fancy cameras to get the job done. "The biggest difference, I haven't really spoken about this, is that we're shooting it in 3-D," he said. "So if you know that world, it's so stylized and abstract, but when you see it in three dimensions, even Frank [Miller], he's totally gotten into it. We're using Jim Cameron's new cameras, and they're just fantastic. It's really stunning to be in that stylized of a world and dimensions and feel like you're in Sin City. It's going to be a very immersive experience into a very bizarre world. I think this is one that people will say, 'You have to see this one in 3-D,' because it's really going to pop in a different way that couldn't be in a traditional film."


 http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1700647/sin-city-a-dame-to-kill-for-preview.jhtml 


> Quote:
> We shot this in 3-D, we didn't shoot the first Sin City in 3-D, and I wouldn't want to convert that, because the difference in shooting it is just, you can't even compare it. I mean we're sitting there on the set and we're looking at it, we know it couldn't compare, we couldn't convert the first Sin City to look like this, we're really playing with stuff because that's a very 2-dimensional world already, it's very stylized, and to see that stylization in 3-D will blow peoples minds. 3-D hasn't been used like this yet and we really using the latest Jim Cameron/Vince Pace camera's that just got off the factory line, they look like Ferrari's, I mean their beautiful, you drive them, with these cameras that are small and compact, their beautiful cameras, and their fast, their not slowing us down at all, we're shooting just as fast as we had been shooting with 2-D cameras.


 http://www.mtv.com/videos/movies/873544/robert-rodriguez-confirms-bruce-willis-will-return-as-hartigan-in-sin-city-sequel.jhtml


----------



## cakefoo

I just read up on it, and Gravity is apparently going to have quite a lot of CG. The only thing I'm worried about is the reflections in their space helmets and other transparencies that never seem to get converted properly.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/600_40#post_23243365
> 
> 
> I just read up on it, and Gravity is apparently going to have quite a lot of CG. The only thing I'm worried about is the reflections in their space helmets and other transparencies that never seem to get converted properly.


Is that really a good reason though? Obviously, I have no idea what the actual storyboard entails, but if they are doing 10-minute takes with emotional close-ups of actor's faces in space helmets, then I would think native 3D would be almost necessary and wouldn't be too challenging to shoot either. I'm going to remain a little skeptical until I see a preview.


----------



## cakefoo

I guess they're green-screening a lot of the sets because they would be really expensive to build physically.

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/04/gravity-starts-production-in-may.html#.UXmaj6M8n6o


----------



## BleedOrange11

Maybe they can use CGI helmets or CGI visors, and any facial conversion oddities won't be as noticeable.


----------



## cakefoo

Agreed. Plus if the environments are mostly CG, most of the reflections can be too I guess


----------



## cakefoo

They're shooting X-Men in native 3D! It's so rare for a big-budget action movie.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/331854337351487488%2Fphoto%2F1%5B%2FURL%5D

Also, since my last post was about Gravity, it's worth mentioning that there will be a trailer soon...


----------



## BleedOrange11

I wonder if _X-Men_ will be HFR too.


And yeah, I think I might want to see _Gravity_.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufsrgE0BYf0


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/630#post_23295111
> 
> 
> They're shooting X-Men in native 3D! It's so rare for a big-budget action movie.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/331854337351487488%2Fphoto%2F1%5B%2FURL%5D
> 
> Also, since my last post was about Gravity, it's worth mentioning that there will be a trailer soon...



Possibly 4K Red 3D cameras like "Gatsby"?


----------



## cakefoo

Wizard of Oz 3D has a release window, September, and will be in theaters for just one week, looks like.

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Wizard-Oz-Return-Theaters-3D-IMAX-Fall-37864.html


----------



## Don Landis

Lee- You have Deep Gold 3D listed as ??. According to your IMDB search you claim you don't have any info on how the movie was made. I just got a copy of this and it is pretty good 3D quality. But there is no listed credit in the move for 3D at all. In the "Making of" special features there are plenty of shots of the equipment being used and no where do they show any twin camera systems being used. One should therefore assume this was a 3D conversion movie.


----------



## huskerbear

Anybody keeping this up to date?


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huskerbear*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/630#post_24518437
> 
> 
> Anybody keeping this up to date?



This appears to be the best list available. Note they also list 3D films that are not shown in 3D in the US.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_3D_films


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/600_60#post_24522398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huskerbear*  /t/1237092/the-official-avs-3d-film-first-run-in-theaters-topic/630#post_24518437
> 
> 
> Anybody keeping this up to date?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This appears to be the best list available. Note they also list 3D films that are not shown in 3D in the US.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_3D_films
Click to expand...

 

For an overall list of films coming up, including whether or not they are "real" or "fake", I like this list:

 

http://realorfake3d.com/


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.boxoffice.com/statistics/3d-release-calendar 
http://boxofficemojo.com/genres/chart/?id=3d.htm&sort=date&order=DESC&p=.htm


----------

